# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس > مكتب أ.د غنام محمد غنام >  المسئولية الجنائية للتاجر ومدير الشركة عن جرائم التفالس

## أ.د.غنام محمد غنام

المسئولية الجنائية للتاجر ومدير الشركة
عن جرائم التفالس


دكتور
غنام محمد غنام
أستاذ القانون الجنائي
عميد كلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة سابقاً
 

مقدمة
1 ـ موضوع البحث:
يدور موضوع البحث حول مسئولية طائفة معينة من ا لقائمين يا لعمل التجاري و هما التاجر الفرد و مدير الشركة. وقد عنى المشروع بتقرير هذه المسئولية لحماية الدائنين من التفا لس. وقد أود القانون التجارى أحكاما لحماية حقوق هذه الطائفة . غير أن المشروع قدر عدم كفاية هذه الاحكام وارتأى التدخل بجزاءات جنائية لتحقيق مزيد من الفاعلية الازمة لحماية حقوق هؤلاء الدائنين.
       والحقيقة أن الأمر لا يتعلق بحقوق الدائنين فحسب، بل إنه يتعلق بالمصلحة العامة أيضا. فقد قدر المشرع سواء أكان ذلك في مصر أم فى الكويت أن هناك تلازما بين حماية مصالح هؤلاء الدائنين و حماية المصلحة العامة. وتتمثل المصلحة العامة في الحرص على سلامة النشاط التجارى و تشجيع الاستثمار في النشاط الاقتصادى والتجاري.
       و قد نظم قانون العقوبات في مصر و قانون الجزاء في الكويت أحكاما خاصة بجرائم التفالس الواقعة من التاجر ومدير الشركات, ليس بقصد تفريد العقاب لطائفة معينة من الفاعلين ولكن رغبة منه فى حماية طائفة معينة من المجنى عليهم قدر أن حماية مصالحهم ضرورى لحماية المصلحة العامة. ويرجع ذلك ليس فقط إلى عدم كفاية ما تضمنه القانون التجارى من حماية لهم, بل أيضا إلى عدم كفاية القواعد العامة للتجريم فى قانون العقوبات وخاصا ما تضمنه من تجريم للسرقة والنصب وخيانة الأمانة والجرائم الملحقة به. 
2ـ التمييز بين الإفلاس والتفالس 
          بينما يمثل الإفلاس نظاما قانونيا ينتمي إلى القانون التجارى, فإن التفالس جريمة يعاقب عليها قانون العقوبات. وقد فضل قانون التجارة الكويتي الذي تضمن نصوص التجريم استعمال تعبير جرائم الإفلاس وليس التفالس. أما المشرع المصري فقد نظم أحكام الإفلاس كنظام تجارى فى المواد من195 إلى 419, بينما اخضع قانون العقوبات التفالس للتجريم فى المواد من 328إلى 335.على العكس من ذلك تضمن قانون التجارة الكويتي رقم 68 لسنة 1980 جرائم الإفلاس فى الباب الخامس منه المادة 788 حتى المادة 800.

ويتخذ التفالس صورتين, التفالس بالتدليس المعاقب عليه بوصف الجناية والتفالس بالتقصير الذي قرر له القانون عقوبة الجنحة.فبالاضافة إلى الحماية المدنية التى قررها المشرع فىالقانون التجارى للدائنين فى جميع 
الحالات, أضاف القانون حماية جنائية لهؤلاء الدائنين فى بعض الحالات.
وتتمثل الحماية القانونية المقررة للدائنين من الإفلاس وفقا للقانون التجارى فى تعين سنديك يشرف على التفليسة وفى غل يدالمدين التاجر عن التصرف فى أمواله. يضاف إلى ذلك تقرير بطلان التصرفات الضارة بالدائنين وإشراف ا لقضاء عن طريق تعيين مأمور للتفليسة ووضع نظام لتحقيق الديون ونظام للتصفية وللتظلم والطعن على الأحكام الصادرة فى مواد التفليسة.( )
3ـ التفالس من الوجهة التاريخية 
         كان كل تاجر مفلس يتعرض لعقوبات جنائية وفقا للتقنين الصادر سنة 1807( ). فلم تكن التفرقة قد ظهرت بعد بين التاجر سيىء الحظ أو ضحية الظروف والتاجر سيىء النية وسيء السلوك.    
        وقد كانت حالات المسئولية الجنائية فى موضوع الإفلاس فى ظل التقنين الفرنسي لسنة 1807 متعددة, كما كانت العقوبات تتسم بالشدة. وقد بلغ عدد حالات التفالس بالتدليس إلى تسع حالات. وقد كانت العقوبة المقررة هي الأشغال الشاقة. أما حالات التفالس بالتقصير فقد كانت أقل همن حالات التفالس بالتدليس. 
غير أن هذه الشدة أدت إلى نقيض المقصود منها. فكان التاجر يستمر فى إدارة مشروعه دون أن يبلغ عن توقفه عن الدفع إلى أن يهرب فجأة ليتفادى توقيع العقاب عليه. وقد حدا ذلك المشرع الفرنسي إلى الاتجاه نحوتخفيف العقاب كي يصبح أكثرتوازنا.( )
          وقدعدل القانون الصادر سنة 1838 التقنين الفرنسي بتقليل عدد حالات التفالس بالتدليس وزيادة عدد حالات التفالس بالتقصير. وتأكد التالي الاتجاه نحو تخفيف العقوبة. وقد توالت التعديلات على نظام الإفلاس والتفالس فى فرنسا بقوانين صدرت سنة 1931 وسنة1956 وسنة 1956وسنة1967 . ثم أدخل المشروع الفرنسي آخر التعديلات على نظام الإفلاس والتفالس بالقانون الصادر فى 25 يناير لسنة1985 
(قانون رقم85 ـ 98 )(   ).
          أما القانون المصرى فقد توقف عن ملاحقةالتشريعات الفرنسيةالمتتابعةفى موضوع الإفلاس بوجه عام والتفالس بوجه خاص.فجاء القانون المصرى وقد عكس فلسفة القانون الفرنسى لعام1838 , بل إنه تبنى نصوصه. فجاءت نصوصه لتعالج التفالس فى ثلاث صور : تفالس بالتدليس وتفالس بالتقصير وجرائم ملحقة بالتفالس تقع من غير التاجر.
         ومع أن المشرع الفرنسى قد أدخل نصوصا جديدة مستوحاة من فلسفة مختلفة عن القوانين السابقة بقتضى القانون الصادر فى 25يناير سنة 1985 , فإن المشرع المصرى بقى مخلصا للأفكار القديمة فى الموضوع .
            أما المشرع الكويتي, فقد أدخل أحكاما تتسم بالوضوح فى مجملها ضمنها حلولا لمشكلات كانت تواجه القضاء الجنائي الذي يختص بنظر الدعوى الجنائية عن جرائم الإفلاس "إذا أقيمت على المفلس أو عضو مجلس إدارة الشركة المفلسة أو مديرها أو القائم بتصفيتها الدعوى الجنائية بالإفلاس بالتدليس أو بالتقصير أو صدر عليه حكم بذلك وفقا لأحكام المواد الأربع السابقة,بقيت الدعاوى المدنية أو التجارية محتفظة باسقلالها عن الدعوى الجنائية ,كما تبقى الاجراءات المعلقة بأعمال التفليسة كما نظمها القانون دون أن تحال على المحكمة الجنائية ,أوأن يكون من حق هذه المحكمة التصدى لها ,ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك "  
 وقدانفرد القانون الكويتى أيضا فى تنظيمه لجرائم الإفلاس بوضع طائفة واحدة لجرائم الإفلاس بالتقصير. فليس هناك تفالس وجوبى بالتقصير وتفالس جوازى بالتقصير, انما هناك نوع واحد من جرائمالإفلاس بالتقصير.
4ـ الفلسفة الجديدة لقانون 1985 فى فرنسا 
       اتبع المشرع فى قانونه الصادر فى25 يناير سنة 1985 فلسفة جديدة انعكست على النظام القانونى للإفلاس والتفالس تتمثل فى الأمور الآتية:     
ـ طرح الأسلوب التقليدى فى التفرقة بين التفالس بالتدليس والتفالس بالتقصير .
ـ الميل إلى التخفيف وذلك عن طريق استبعاد وصف الجناية عن كل صورالتفالس مهما كانت خطورتها والاكتفاء بعقوبة الحبس . 
ـ رفع الصفة التجريمية عن بعض صور النشاط التى كانت تقع تحت طائلة العقاب فى ظل القوانين السابقة على قانون 25 يناير سنة 1985 . من ذلك أن هذا القانون الأخير يستلزم سبق الحكم على التاجر بشهر الإفلاس, وليس التوقف عن الدفع فقط كشرط للعقاب. وبالتالى فإن صورا عديدة من السلوك تخرج عن إطار العقاب وفقا للنص الجديد إذا وقعت دون أن يتم شهر الإفلاس بعد ذلك . وبناء عليه فإن القضاء الجنائى لا يملك الحكم بالعقوبة بناء على توافر حالة التوقف عن الدفع وحدها وفقا لنظرية الإفلاس الفعلى وأصبح لزاما أن يصدر حكم بشهر الإفلاس من المحكمة المختصة بشهر الإفلاس.  
وقد تبنى قانون التجارة الكويتى هذا الخط التشريعى عندما استلزم للعقاب عن جرائم الإفلاس صدور حكم بشهر الإفلاس إذا ثبت أن التاجر المفلس أو مدير الشركة المفلسة قد ارتكب فعلا من الافعال المؤثمة بعدالتوقف عن الدفع ( مواد من 788حتى800 ).
        ومن الأفعال التى لم تعد واقعة تحت التجريم فى القانون الفرنسى : عدم التقريربالتوقف عن الدفع خلال المهلة القانونيه وكذلك عدم إمساك دفاتر منتظمة. وقد اختار المشرع الكويتى عدم تجريم امتناع التاجر المفلس أو مدير الشركة المفلسة عن التقرير بالتوقف عن الدفع خلال المهلة القانونية ولكنه استمر فى تجريم عدم إمساك دفاتر منتظمة تكفى للوقوف على حقيقة مركزه المالى ( 790 ومادة 791 من قانون التجارة) .
        ومن الأحكام الإجرامية الجديدة التى تبناها القانون الفرنسى الجديد فى قانون 25 يناير سنة 1985 أنه استبعد حق الدائن فى الإدعاء المباشر عن جريمة التفالس واكتفى بدلا من ذلك بحق السنديك فى رفع هذه الدعوى . وقد كانت الدعوى المباشرة التى يرفعها الدائن على المدير التاجر بسبب جريمة التفالس مصدرا لصعوبات قانونية بسبب وجود قاعدة المساواة بين الدائنين. فجريمة التفالس تضر بالدائنين جميعهم وبالتالى فإن منح تعويض لأحد الدائنين , مع التسليم بحقه فى الحصول على هذه التعويض , يؤدى إلى الاخلال بتلك المساواة . وللتغلب على هذه الصعوبات كان القضاء الفرنسى يقبل الدعوى ولكنه لايحكم بالتعويض , وهو حل شائك وخاصة فى غياب نص خاص يخالف القواعد العامة .
         يبقى أنه سواء فى القانون المصرى أم فى القانون الفرنسى , يحرص المشرع على سلامة العمل التجارى وهو الأمر الذى لا يتحقق دون حماية العاملين مع المشرع التجارى وخاصة الدائنين.  
5ـ حرص المشرع على سلامة العمل التجارى  
         أولى القانون الجنائى عناية خاصة للعمل التجارى أكبر من تلك التى أولاها للعمل المدنى . وتتمثل هذه العناية فى وجود صور متعددة للتجريم فى مجال العمل التجارى لا يوجد لها مثيل إذا تعلق الأ مر بتصرف مدنى. وترجع العلة فى ذلك إلى أن المشرع قدر أن الأمر يتعلق بالثقة اللصيقة بالعمل التجارى وليس فقط. بمصالح خاصة هى مصالح الدائنين.
        وقد كانت الرغبة فى الثقة اللصيقة بالعمل التجارى هى التى بررت تجريم إصدار شيك بدون رصيد فضلا عن تجريم التفالس. فعلى الرغم من أن الكمبيالات هى أيضا ورقة من الأوراق التجارية, فإن القانون الجنائى يحمى الشيك دون الكمبيالة لأن الأول أداة وفاء أما الكمبيالة فهي أداة ائتمان. وقد اكتفى المشرع بالنسبة للكمبيالة بالحماية التى قررها القانون التجارى للكمبيالة ( منها تحرير بروتستو عدم الدفع ).   
        ويعتبر التجريم فى مواد التفالس مثالا واضحا للاهتمام بالعمل التجارى من جانب المشرع. فعلى حين أورد قانون العقوبات تجريما خاصا بالتفالس بالتدليس وآخر خاصا بالتفالس بالتقصير, فإن نظام الإعسار فى القانون المدنى متروك للتنظيم الذى وضعه هذا القانون له دون حماية جنائية خاصة به( ).   
6ـضرورة تجريم التفالس لعدم كفاية الحماية التى توفرها القواعد العامة
        ينسحب التجريم فى موضوعات التفالس على أنواع من السلوك لم تكن لتقع تحت طائلة التجريم وفقا للقواعد العامة فى قانون العقوبات.لذلك فإن القواعد العامة فى قانون العقوبات غير كافية فى تجريم أفعال التفالس. ومن مظاهرا لسلوك الذى لاعقاب عليه وفقا للقواعد العامة والذى ارتأى المشرع العقاب عليه باعتباره تفالسا الطائفتان التاليتان من الأفعال. 
7ـ الطائفة الأولى:
        وتشمل تصرفات التاجر فى أمواله الخاصة. فالأصل أن التاجر عندما يتصرف فى أمواله لايمكن ملاحقته وفقا للقواعد المعمول بها فى خيانة الأمانة ولا تحت وصف النصب. فضلا عن ذلك فإن تجريم السرقة غير متصور انطباقه فى هذا المجال. 
        وإذا كان الفاعل مديرا للشركة, فإنه يصبح مخاطبا بتجريم خيانة الأمانة باعتباره وكيلا عن الشركاء. غير أن هناك من الافعال مالا يشكل السلوك المعاقب عليه فى خيانة الأمانة أي لا يشكل اختلاسا أو تصرفا, وبالتالى يصعب أن يسرى عليه وصف خيانة الأمانة. بل إن صورة الاستعمال فى خيانة الأمانة والتي يختلف في تفسيرها الفقه ويتجنب القضاء تطبيقها لا تشمل الأفعال التى يرمى تجريم التفالس إلى العقاب عليها( ). ومن هنا كان تدخل المشرع الفرنسى الذى ادخل تجريم إساءة استعمال أموال الشركة وإساءة استعمال السلطة فى الشركة من جانب المديرين , سواء توقفت الشركة عن الدفع أم لا ( ) .
        ومن الأفعال التى تقع بطريق الغش من التاجر ومع ذلك لا تعاقب عليه القواعد العامة فى قانون العقوبات المصرى أن يقرر التاجر رهنا على مال من أمواله بطريق الغش أو يقر بمديونيته لشخص غير دائن إضرارا بالدائنين هذه الأفعال لا تقع تحت وصف السرقة أو خيانة الأمانة إذا كان التاجر فردا, لأنه يتصرف فى أمواله. أما إذا كان الفاعل مديرا لشركة, فإن تجريم خيانة الأمانة يسرى فى حقه فى بعض الصور دون الأخرى. من ذلك تقرر رهن على أموال الشركة بدون وجه حق, إذ الرهن صورة من صور التصرف المعاقب عليه فى خيانة الأمانة.
        أما إذا كان النشاط المنسوب إلى المتهم أنه اعترف بمديونية الشركة لشخص هو فى الحقيقة غير دائن لها إضرارا بالدائنين, فإنه وإن كان هذا الإقراريخالف الحقيقة وبالتالى يمكن أن يسرى عليه وصف التزوير, ذلك أنه يقترن عادة بتعين الواقعة المزورة التى كانت سببا لنشأة الدين كتوريد بضاعة على غير الحقيقة, فإنه وصف خيانة الأمانة يصعب انطباقه .
        كما يصعب انطباق وصف خيانة الأمانة أو حتى التزوير أو أي وصف آخر يعرفه القانون المصرى على مظاهر أخرى للسلوك تضر بالشركة كما لو تنازل المدير عن مميزات معينة أو شروط جزائية كان ينص عليها التعاقد مع الغير, مما سبب ضررا بالمركز المالى للشركة عندما نشأ نزاع بين الشركة والمتعاقدين معها بسبب عدم تنفيذ الغيرلالتزاماته معها.
        هذه المظاهر من السلوك يسرى عليها تعدد ظاهري للنصوص بين تجريم التفالس وتجريم إساءة استعمال السلطة فى الشركة. هذا التجريم الأخير يعرفه القانون الفرنسى دون المصرى. وحل التنازع بين هذه النصوص يكون بأولوية تطبيق النص لأشمل وهو نص التفالس على النص الجزائي وهو نص إساءة استعمال السلطة فى الشركة أو إساءة استعمال أموال الشركة. ذلك أن التفالس يلزم للعقاب عليه عنصر قانوني آخر هو توقف الشركة عن الدفع. والأمر لا يثير مشكلة قانونية إذا أن عقوبة جريمة التفالس هى أشد من عقوبة إساءة استعما ل أموال الشركة أو السلطة فيها. هذا فى القانون الفرنسى. 
        أما فى القانون المصرى والقانون الكويتى, فإن عدم وجود نصوص أخرى يمكن أن تعاقب على هذه المظاهر الخطيرة اجتماعيا والتي تقع من التاجر الفرد ومن مدير الشركة يجعل تجريم التفالس أمرا ضروريا لعدم كفاية الصور التقليدية للتجريم فى قانون العقوبات. هذه الصور التقليدية للتجريم لاتحد محلا للتطبيق إذا كان الفعل غير معاقب عليه بسب عدم تجريم النشاط أصلا أو لأن التجريم التقليدى يقتضى أن يقع النشاط فى صورة عمدية ولايكتفى بوقوعه فى شكل غير عمدي أوانه يقتضى توافر صفة معينة فى الفاعل كما هو الحال فى الأفعال التى تدخل فى الطائفة الثانية.
        8 ـالطائفة الثانية      
        وتشمل أفعال التفالس التى تقع بطريق الخطأ وبالتالى لأيسر عليها وصف جرائم الأموال مثل السرقة والنصب وخيانة الأمانة, لأن هذه الصور من التجريم يلزم لوقوعها أن تكون عمدية. فلا يعرف المشرع المصرى مثلا تجريم الاعتداء على المال العام بشكل غير عمدي إلا إذا كان الفاعل موظفا عاما كما فى تجريم الإضرار غير العمدى بالمال العام. هذه الصفة لا تتوافر فى التاجر أو مدير الشركة إذا لم يكن هذا الأخير يعمل بشركة قطاع عام, إذ يصبح موظفا عاما بالمعنى الواسع المقرر بالمادة 119 مكررا عقوبات( ). فى هذه الحالة الأخيرة يسأل المدير عن الإضرار غير العمدى بالمال العام وليس عن التفالس بالتقصير ( مادة 116 مكررا ـ أ عقوبات ). وجدير بالملاحظة أن قانون الجزاء الكويتى لم يتضمن نصا يعاقب على الإضرار غير العمدى بالمال    العام الواقع من موظف عام.
        وهناك من الأفعال ما يمثل خطورة كبيرة على الشركة التجارية وتشكل خطأ جسيما وانحرافا واضحا عن أصول الإدارة فيها ولكنها مع ذلك غير مقصودة لذاتها. من ذلك أن ينفق المدير أموالا كثيرة من أموال الشركة على نادى الشركة أو لشراء أثاثات فاخرة و" ديكورات " لمكاتب المسئولين فيها. فإذا لم يكن من الجائز مساءلة المدير جنائيا عن وصف خيانة الأمانة أوعلى أساس الإضرار غير العمدى لان الشركة من شركات القطاع الخاص (أوفى الكويت لأن القانون الكويتى لا يعاقب على الإضرار غير العمدى ), فإنه لا يبقى سوى مساءلتة عن جريمة التفالس, إذا أدى ذلك إلى توقف الشركة عن الدفع. أما إذا لم يتحقق هذا الشرط, فإن قانون العقوبات لا يتدخل في إدارة الشركة التجارية الخاصة.
9 ـ تدخل المشرع فى إدارة المشروع التجارى         
        لا يكشف التجريم في مواد التفالس عن رغبة المشرع فى مجازاة التاجر أو مدير الشركة سيء النية فحسب, بل يعبر عن رغبة أيضا فى عقاب بعض التجار ومديري الشركات الذين يظهرون عدم كفاءة واضحة فى عملهم إذ أدى ذلك إلى الإضرار بدائنيهم وذلك بإحداث التوقف عن الدفع. 
        ومن مظاهر الإدارة السيئة التى يعاقب عليها المشرع أن ينفق التاجر مصاريف شخصية ومنزلية باهظة بالنسبة لإمكانياته المالية أو أن يقوم باستهلاك مبالغ جسيمة فى القمار أو أعمال النصيب البحت (مادة 330 عقوبات مصري, مادة 790 من قانون التجارة الكويتى ).
        لم يكتفي المشرع فى مجال العمل التجارى بالعقاب على أعمال ضارة يقوم بها التاجر أو مدير الشركة, بل إنه يفرض التزامات عليهما. فإذا كان المشرع يستخدم أسلوب النهى عن سلوك ايجابي فى أغلب نصوصه كما فى جرائم الأشخاص ( القتل والضرب والجرح ) وجرائم الأموال (كالسرقة والنصب وخيانة الأمانة ) فإنه فى مجال الأعمال يتعدى ذلك إلى فرض التزامات على التاجر ومدير الشركة بتجريم الامتناع عن القيام بأفعال معينة .
        ومن الالتزامات التى يفرضها قانون العقوبات المصرى وقانون الجزاء الكويتى فى مجال التفالس أن يقوم التاجر ومدير الشركة بإمساك الدفاتر التجارية بشكل منتظم وأن يقوم كل منهما بالتعاون مع مأمور التفليسة (مادة 331 عقوبات مصرى, مادة 790 من قانون التجارة الكويتى ), هذا بالاضافة إلى الالتزام بنشر عقد الشركة بالكيفية التى نص عليها القانون (مادة 333 عقوبات مصرى ).غير أن قانون التجارة الكويتى لم يتضمن هذا الحكم الأخير.    
        ومع ذلك فإن قانون العقوبات لا يتدخل لمجرد صدور سلوك خاطىء أو متعمد من التاجر يعبر عن الإدارة السيئة للمشروع. فإذا لم يتوقف التاجر أو مدير الشركة عن الدفع, فلا مجال لتدخل قانون العقوبات. وفى هذا يختلف التاجر ومدير الشركة الخاصة عن مدير الشركة المنتمية إلى شركات القطاع العام حيث لا يلزم توقفها عن الدفع, بل يكتفي بحدوث لحق بالأموال أو بالمصالح المالية للشركة( ) .
10 ـ تعدد جرائم التفالس مع جرائم أخرى 
        إذا راجعنا مظاهر السلوك التى أخضعها قانون العقوبات لتجريم التفالس لاحظنا أن بعضا منها يشكل جريمة وفقا لنص آخر. ويثور التساؤل عن شكل هذا التعدد: هل هو صورى أم معنوى ؟- كما يتعين تحديد حكم هذا التعدد من ناحية العقوبة الواجب تطبيقها: هل هو تعدد العقوبات أم هو الحكم بالعقوبة الأشد؟
        فإذا كان التغير فى الدفاتر التجارية يشكل جريمة تفالس وفقا للمادة 328 ـ أو لا عقوبات, فإن هذا التغير يمكن أن يشكل أيضا جريمة تزوير, ذلك أن الدفاتر التجارية بهذا الشكل من شأنها أن تولد عقيدة مخالفة للحقيقة( ). فهل إذا توافرت أركان جريمة التزوير نصبح أمام تعدد معنوى أم تعدد صورى للنصوص ؟ وما حكم هذا التعدد : هل هو تطبيق للعقوبة الأشد أم تعدد للعقوبات ؟ هذا ما سنحاول الإجابة عليه فى الوضع المخصص له من البحث( )
        ونفس الأمر يقال عن البند "رابعا" من المادة 328 عقوبات المقابل للبند 4 من المادة 788 من قانون التجارة الكويتى الذى يعتبر بمثابة جريمة تفالس بالتقصير سلوك من حصل على الصلح من دائنيه بطريق التدليس. وجدير بالملاحظة أن التدليس إذا اقترن بطرق احتيالية يتخذ شكل النصب متى ترتب عليه حصول المدين على صلح أو تنازل.
        كما تحتوى المادة 335 عقوبات مصرى على صورتين من صور الجرائم الملحقة بالتفالس والتى تقع من غير التاجر والتى ينطبق عليها فى نفس الوقت نصوص عقابية أخرى. فالبند "أولا" يعاقب كل شخص سرق أو أخفى كل أو بعض أموال المفلس. وهذا النشاط ينطبق عليه وصف السرقة أيضا. أما البند "رابعا" والذى يعاقب وكلاء الدائنين الذين يختلسون شيئا أثناء تأدية وظيفتهم, فإنه يخلق تعددا للجرائم حيث ينطبق على سلوكهم وصف خيانة الأمانة أيضا.
        وقد عالجت المادة 794 من قانون التجارة الكويتى السرقة الواقعة على أموال المفلس من جانب أى شخص ولو كان هذا الفاعل زوجا للمفلس أو أصوله أو فروعه. ويظهر من هذا النص تشدد المشرع الكويتى حيث قرر لهذا الفعل عقوبة الحبس الذى لايزيد على خمس سنوات, أى أن الأمر يتعلق بجناية( ).
        أما إذا أصدر التاجر ( أو مدير الشركة ) شيكا بدون رصيد وكشف ذلك عن توقف التاجر ( أو الشركة ) عن الدفع, فإن مسئوليته الجنائية تقوم عن تهمة اصدار شيك بدون رصيد وعن تهمة التفالس إذا نسب اليه نشاط مما يعاقب عليه القانون بوصف التفالس ( المواد من 328 إلى 335 عقوبات ). ولم تورد هذه المواد تجريما خاصا يخرج إصدار شيك بدون رصيد من تاجر (أو مدير شركة ) يحكم عليه بعقوبتين: إحداهما عن اصدار شيك بدون رصيد, والثانية عن جريمة التفالس ما دام التعدد المعنوي أو الارتباط الذى لايقبل التجزئة لا يتوفر. 
11ـ منهج البحث 
        اتبعنا فى دراستنا منهجا علميا حرا لا ينبعث عن فكرة مسبقة تحكم البحث وتوجهه. غير أنه لا يخفى انطلاقنا من فكرة أن قواعد مسئولية التاجر ومدير الشركة التجارية لم تعد ملائمة للتطورات التى شهدها قطاع التجارة المتغير. 
ويبقى التأثر فى إعداد هذا البحث ملحوظا بمنهج شرح النصوص ودن الارتباط بفكر شكلى ضيق فى تحليل النصوص وتأصيل الأفكار. 
        وقد توخينا فى دراستنا أن مقارنة القانون المصرى والقانون الكويتى بالقوانين الأخرى الفرنسية والأمريكية. والحقيقة أن القانون الفرنسى فى مجال التفالس أصبح يستحق المقارنة به إذا علمنا أنه عدل النظام القديم الذى نقله عنه المشرع المصرى وأصبح يتجه وجهه جديدة ويتبنى نتائج مختلفة فى كثير من الأحيان.
        ويظهر البحث أن الرجوع إلى إحكام القضاء كانت ضرورية لإتمامه على خير وجه. وإذا علمنا أن ندرة أحكام القضاء المصرى والكويتى الحديثة فى هذا الموضوع امرملفت للنظر, فإن الرجوع إلى أحكام القضاء المختلط المصرى واحكام القضاء الفرنسى كان أمر ا واجبا.
12ـ خطة البحث 
        اتبعنا فى درستنا خطة منطقية فى تقسيم البحث إلى قسمين: الأول خصصناه لقواعد التجريم بينما القسم الثانى أعددناه لدراسة قواعد المسئولية. فقد قدرنا أن هناك من القواعد ما استلهمها المشرع عند تجريم التفالس وأن ذلك انعكس بشكل مباشر على قواعد المسئولية ذاتها. وقد تأكد ذلك عندما لا حظنا أن القانون الفرنسى يأخذ بنظام الإفلاس الشخصى كجزاء مقرر للتفالس بينما لا يأخذ به القانون المصرى ولا القانون الكويتى. بل إن القانون الأمريكى قد تبنى موقفا متسامحا مع التاجر المدين وجعل له حقا فى إسقاط الديون التى بقيت عليه, إلا إذا استطاع الدائنون إثبات توافر حالة من الحالات التى يحرم فيها من هذا الحق. وقد حدد القانون تلك الحالات (   ).





القسم الأول
 قواعد
     التجريم في

يعالج هذا القسم شروط التجريم وتتمثل فى توافر صفة التاجر أو مدير الشركة بالإضافة إلى شرط التوقف عن الدفع فى باب أول وصور التفالس المعاقب عليها فى باب ثاني. 
مجال تفالس التاجر 
ومدير الشركة         



الباب الأول
شروط تجريم التفالس


          13 ـ ونقصد بشرط تجريم التفالس الشروط المفترضة فى هذا النوع من الجرائم, هى تلك التى لا تدخل فى الركن المادي أو ا لمعنوي للجريمة ومع ذلك فإنها لازمة لوقوع الجريمة ( ). ونقصد بها هنا توافر صفة التاجر أو مدير الشركة (الفصل الأول) بالإضافة إلى شرط ا لتوقف عن الدفع (الفصل الثانى ).فلا يتصور أن ينسب إلى المتهم فعل من أفعال التفالس المعاقب عليه إن لم يكن مكتسبا لصفة التاجر أو صفة مدير الشركة وقت قيامه بالنشاط المؤثم ( ). أما الشريك فإنه قد يكون تاجر أو غير تاجر. كما لا يلزم أن يكون مديرا لشركة, وذلك يتمشى مع القواعد العامة فى المسئولية الجنائية, كما أنه يظهر من صياغة القانون المصرى والقانون الكويتى أن التوقف عن الدفع شرط لوقوع كثير من جرائم الإفلاس.      


الفصل الأول 
التاجر الفرد ومدير الشركة كمخاطبين 
بأحكام التفالس


المبحث الأول 
التاجر الفرد


14- نصت المادة 328 عقوبات على أن "كل تاجر وقف عن دفع ديونه 
 يعتبر فى حالة تفالس بالتدليس “. وبالمثل فقد نصت المادة 788 من قانون التجارة ا لكويتى على أنه " يعتبر مفلسا بالتدليس كل تاجر شهر إفلاسه “. وقد استلزم التقنين التجارى فى مصر وفى الكويت توافر صفة التاجر لانطباق أحكام شهر الإفلاس بقوله "كل تاجر وقف عن دفع ديونه يعتبر فى حالة الإفلاس ويلزم إشهار إفلاسه بحكم يصدر بذلك " (م 195 تجارى مصر ). 

        ويثور التساؤل حول تحديد صفة التاجر فى قانون العقوبات بخصوص جرائم التفالس وهل تختلف فى شروطها عن تلك التى يتطلبها التقنين التجارى لتطبيق أحكامه المختلفة وخاصة نظام شهر الإفلاس. هذا التساؤل وإن ثار فى القانون المصرى لا يثور فى القانون الكويتى حيث تضمن قانون التجارة الكويتى نصوص التجريم بعد نصوص الإفلاس كنظام تجارى.
15 –الشروط الموضوعية لا كتساب صفة التاجر 
لا يختلف مفهوم التاجر فى التفالس عن المفهوم الذى يتبناه القانون التجارى عند تنظيمه للإفلاس. فيعرفه التقنين التجارى المصرى بأنه "كل من اشتغل بالمعاملات التجارية واتخذها حرفة معتادة له "(الماده الأولى ). وعلى ذلك فإنه يلزم توافر شرطين لاكتساب صفة التاجر, هما أولا – القيام بالأعمال التجارية والثاني – ركن الاحتراف. يضف الفقه اليهما شرطا ثالثا, هو أن تكون مباشرة الشخص للأعمال التجارية لحسابه الخاص ( ). 
        وقد قضى تطبيقا لذلك بأن الحكم الذى انتهى إلى شهر الإفلاس يعتور ه القصور فى التسيب الذى استوجب نقضه إذا اكتفى بالقول بأن المدين مدير تجارى وأنه قام بإبرام عقود وإصدار أوراق تجارية وأنه أشرك شخصا آخر معه فى نشاطه, دون أن يستلزم قيامه بالأعمال التجارية على وجه الاحتراف لحساب نفسه( ).
        وإذا كان من الضروري أن يتعرض الحكم لشرط صفة التاجر , فإنه لا يلزم أن يتم ذلك بشكل صريح , بل يكفى أن يفهم من محمول ما أورده الحكم من أن المتهم درج على القيام بنشاط معين لمدة طويلة من الزمن( ). غير أنه يكون التسبيب كافيا. 
فإذا كان ما بدر من شخص هو أنه كان يساعد ابنه فى تجارته بشكل عرضى فى بعض الأوقات ,فإن ذلك لا يعد كافيا لتوفر الاحتراف الذى يقتضى قدرا من الانتظام فى الاشتغال بالتجارة( ).  أما زوجة المتهم التى كانت تعاونه بصفة منتظمه فى تجارته , فإنها تخاطب أيضا بأحكام التفالس ( ). غير أنه لايلزم أن يتغرغ الشخص للاشتغال بالتحارة , بل يكفى قدر من الانتظام فى القيام بالأعمال التجارية ( ) .
        وتسرى سائر قواعد القانون التجارى فيما يتعلق بالصعوبات القانونية التى يمكن أن تظهر لتحديد صفة التاجر إذا مارس شخص التجارة مستتر وراء شخص آخر. فالراجح فى الفقه أنه إذا كان التاجر الظاهر ليس إلا واجهة فقط وأنه يعمل لحساب شخص آخر يقوم بالادارة , فإن صفة التاجريكتسبها من يقوم بهذه الإدارة الفعلية( ). أما إذا كان صاحب المشروع الحقيقى مستترا لسبب أو لآخر ( كما لو كان القانون يخطر عليه الاشتغال بالتجارة), فإن خلافا ثار فى الفقه حول من اكتسب صفة التاجر :هل هو صاحب المشروع( من يتحمل الخسارة والمكسب أم هو من يظهر أمام الغير ممارسا للنشاط التجارى؟ نر ى مع غالبية الفقه أن الاحتراف غير   متوافر لدى صاحب المشروع المستتر . فالاكتفاء باقتسام الارباح والخسائر لايكسب صفة التاجر . هذه الصفة يكتسبها على العكس من ذلك من يظهر أمام الغير قائما بالتجارة .
16 – وقد نصت المادة 204 ـ3 من القانون الفرنسى رقم 85 - 98 الصادر فى 25 يناير 1985 على معاقبة من يمارس عملا تجاريا ( أو حرفيا ) تحت أسماء مستعارة سواء أكان هذا الاسم حقيقيا أم وهميا فى حالة ما إذا أخفى شيئا من ماله الخاص للتهرب من أحكام التضامن إذا كان شريكا متضامنا ومديرا فى نفس الوقت( ), أو أقر على خلاف الحقيقة بمديونيته للغير للإضرار بالدائنين.
قد يبدو من النص السابق أن المشرع الفرنسى لايعتبر من يشتغل بالتجارة تحت اسم مستعار تاجرا. غير أن هذا غير دقيق. فالحقيقة أن المادة 204-3 سالفة الذكر إنما تضيف حكما جديدا لم يكن واضحا من خلال تطبيق القواعد العامة وهو مسئولية المديرالذى يمارس أعمال الإدارة باسم مستعار (حقيقيا كان أم وهميا) عن تصرفه فى ماله الخاص بقصد التهرب من سريان أحكام الإفلاس الشخصى على ذمته المالية. ولم تعالج المادة السابقة حكم من يشتغل بالتجارة بصفة فردية تحت اسم مستعار. ويعنى ذلك أنها تركت هذا الفرض للقواعد العامة وهى أنه يعتبر تاجرا وفقا للقواعد المعمول بها فى القانون التجارى ويسرى عليه صو التجريم الواردة فيها. ومن صور هذا التجريم أن يتصرف فى ماله أو يخبئه بغرض التهرب من آثار الإفلاس بالنسبة لأامواله الشخصيه (مادة 197-2 من القانون الفرنسى الصادر فى 25يناير سنة 1985 ). 
17-حكم عدم توافر الأهلية 
        بالإضافة إلى ضرورة القيام بعمل تجارى على وجه الاحتراف, تتطلب القواعد العامة توافر الأهلية فى التاجر حتى يخاطب بأحكام التفالس.   
فقد قضى بأن القاصر غير المأذون بالتجارة لا يحكم عليه فى جريمة التفالس ( ). ويتمشى هذا الحكم مع القواعد التى وضعها قانون الولاية على المال رقم 119 لسنة 1952 فى مصر والذى نص على أنه "لا يجوز للقاصر سواء كان مشمولا بالولاية أو الوصاية أن يتاجر إلا إذا بلغ الثامنة عشرة من عمره وأدنته المحكمة فى ذلك إذنا مطلقا أو مقيدا" (مادة 57 ). 
        وإذا كانت الجريمة تقع, وفقا للقواعد العامة فى المسئولية الجنائية, حتى ولو لم يبلغ المتهم سن ثمانية عشر عاما, فإن الأمر يختلف فى حالة مزاولة المهنة من قاصر.  فتوافر صفة التاجر شرط مفترض فى الجريمة وليس ركنا فيها ومن ثم فإنه يتعين الإحالة إلى النظام القانونى الذى ينتمي إليه هذا الشرط المفترض لتحديد شروط توافر صفة التاجر. وإذا كان القانون التجارى لا يقر بتوافر صفة التاجر لمن لم يتوافر فيه شرط الأهلية (21 عاما) ولم يكن قاصرا مأذونا بالتجارة, فإنه يتعين الأخذ بهذه القواعد. وبالتالى لا يحتكم إلى القواعد العامة فى المسئولية الجنائية حيث تتوافر الأهلية الجنائية بثمانية عشر عاما وحيث تقوم المسئولية الجنائية قبل ذلك مع تخفيف العقاب إذا كان المتهم قد جاوز عمره ستة عشر عاما ولم يصل إلى ثمانية عشر عاما وحيث لا يحكم عليه إلا بالتدابير وليس بالعقوبات إذا لم يصل عمره إلى ستة عشر عاما ( ). 
18_حكم المنع من التجارة
إذا كان المتهم ينتمي إلى طوائف يمنعها القانون من احتراف التجارة, كالموظفين العموميين, فإنه يكتسب صفة التاجر رغم ذلك. وبالتالى تسرى عليه أحكام التفالس بالاضافة إلى انعقاد مسئوليته التأديبية( ). ويتمشى هذا الحكم مع ما يتبناه فقه القانون التجارى من أن حالات الحظر لا تمنع من توافر صفة التاجر إذا توافرت بقية الشروط القانونية لتوافر تلك الصفة.       
        وتختلف حالات الحظر incompatibilite عن حالات عدم الأهلية incapacite فالحالة الأخيرة دون الأولى هى التى تحول دون انطباق قواعد التفالس الجنائية. 
        وقد صرح القانون التجارى الكويتى بأنه "إذا زاول التجارة أحد الأشخاص المحظور عليهم الاتجار بموجب قوانين أو أنظمة خاصة, عد تاجرا وسرت عليه أحكام هذا القانون " (مادة 14 ـ3 ).
19 ـ القيد فى السجل التجارى واكتساب صفة التاجر
        إذا لم يقيد التاجر نفسه فى السجل التجارى وباشر أعمالا تجارية على وجه الاحتراف لحساب نفسه وليس لحساب الغير, فهل يكتسب صفة التاجر وبالتالى يجوز شهر إفلاسه وإخضاعه لأحكام التفالس ؟
        تنص المادة 17 من قانون السجل التجارى رقم 34 لسنة 1976 على أن " تحظر مزاولة التجارة فى محل تجارى إلا لمن يكون أسمه مقيدا فى السجل التجارى. ويكتسب صفة التاجر من تاريخ هذا القيد مالم تثبت تلك الصفة بطريقة أخرى ". ويظهر هذا النص أمرين: الأول – أن القيد فى السجل التجارى التزام من التزامات طائفة معينة من التجار, منهم المصريون الذين يمارسون نشاطهم من محل تجارى والذين يحصلون على ترخيص بمزاولة التجارة من الغرفة التجارية. الأمر الثانى ـ أن القيد فى السجل التجارى قرينة على اكتساب صفة التاجر ولكنها قرينة بسيطة يجوز إثبات عكسها, كما أنه يجوز إثبات صفة التاجر الذى يمارس نشاطه من محل تجارى بأي وسيلة أخرى إذا لم يكن قد قيد نفسه فى السجل. ويعنى ذلك بوضوح أن القيد فى السجل التجارى ليس شرطا لقيام صفة التاجر وإنما هو التزام طائفة معينة منهم ( ) 
        وقد تضمن قانون التجارة الكويتى القيد فى السجل التجارى كالتزام للتاجر ولكنه استثنى من ذلك الأفراد الذين يزاولون حرفة بسيطة أو تجارة صغيرة كالباعة الطوافين وأصحاب الحوانيت وأصحاب الحوانيت الصغيرة(مادة 17 ). وقد أشارت المادة السابقة صراحة إلى عدم سريان الإفلاس على هذه الطائفة. 
        وفى نفس الاتجاه سار المشرع الفرنسى عندما قرر بمقتضى المرسوم بقانون الصادر فى 23مارس سنة 1967 بشأن السجل التجارى فى فرنسا أن القيد فى السجل التجارى يعتبر قرينة على توافر صفة التاجر وهو ما يفيد أيضا جواز إثبات عكس ذلك (مادة 41 ) ( ).
        وفى هذا يختلف التاجر الفرد عن الشركة التجارية. فتقوم تفرقة بين طائفتين من الشركات: الأولى تضم شركات المساهمة وشركة التوصية بالأسهم والشركة ذات المسئولية المحدودة. والطائفة الثانية تضم شركة التضامن وشركة التوصية البسيطة. فبالنسبة للطائفة الأولى لاتثبت الشخصية المعنوية للشركة إلا بالقيد فى السجل التجارى وفقا للمادة 22 من القانون رقم 159 لسنة 1981. بينما تسرى على الطائفة الثانية القاعدة العامة المنصوص عليها فى القانون المدنى حيث نصت المادة 506 على أن " تعتبر الشركة بمجرد تكوينها شخصا اعتباريا ولكن لا يحتج بهذه الشخصية على الغير إلا بعد استيفاء إجراءات النشر التى يقررها القانون. ومع ذلك للغير إذا لم تقم الشركة بإجراءات النشر المقررة أن يتمسك بشخصيتها ". هذه القاعدة تسرى على الشركات, سواء أكانت مدنية أم تجارية إذا اتخذت شكل شركة من شركات التضامن أو التوصية بالأسهم. فالشركة تقوم بالنسبة للغير حتى بدون قيدها فى السجل التجارى. وبالتالى يتصور تطبيق قواعد الإفلاس عليها والتفالس على مديريها.        
        أما القانون الكويتى فقد استلزم هو أيضا شرط القيد لاكتساب الشركة الشخصية المعنوية. واستثنى من ذلك شركة المحاصة (مادة 57من قانون الشركات ) ( ). وقد أشارت المادة 74 والمادة 91 من قانون الشركات الكويتى إلى جزاء البطلان فى حالة مخالفة شركة المساهمة لإجراءات التأسيس.
        وإذا كان سيصعب تصور قيام شركة مساهمة دون إتباع إجراءات الشركة الخاصة المقررة لها قانونا, فإن صعوبة قد تثور فى حالة عدم إتباع شركة التوصية بالأسهم و كذلك الشركة ذات المسئولية المحدودة لإجراءات الشهر. هنا لا يمكن شهر إفلاسها لأنها لا تتمتع بالشخصية القانونية. أما بالنسبة للقائمين على الإدارة فى شركة التوصية فيمكن الرجوع عليها باعتبار أن الشركة هى شركة تضامن. عندئذ لا تحتاج إلى إجراءات الشهر ويمكن تطبيق الإفلاس والرجوع على القائم على الإدارة وفقا لأحكام التفالس. فهذا الشريك بالنسبة للغير متضامن فعلا. أما بالنسبة للشركة ذات المسئولية المحدودة التى يتم قيدها فى السجل التجارى, فإنه لايمكن شهر إفلاسها كما لايمكن متابعة الشركاء وفقا لأحكام التفالس. ويرجع السبب فى ذلك إلى أن هذه الأحكام لا تسرى إلا على شركة ذات شخصية معنوية. وهذه الشخصية لا تنشأ للشركة ذات المسئولية المحدودة إلا بعد قيدها فى السجل التجارى. كما لا يمكن الرجوع على القائمين على الإدارة وفقا لأحكام التفالس بوصفهم شركاء فى شركة تضامن, ذلك أنهم ليسوا متضامنين. كما لا يجوز الرجوع عليهم بصفة فردية باعتبارهم من التجار لأنهم لا يكتسبون صفة التاجر( ).
20- حكم طائفة الحرفين 
على الرغم من أن الحرفين ليسوا تجارا وفقا لأحكام القانون التجارى, فقد أخضعهم القانون الفرنسى الصادر فى 25 يناير سنة 1985 لأحكام التفالس, مثلهم فى ذلك مثل التجار( ). فقد نصت المادة 403 عقوبات فرنسي المعدلة بقانون 25 يناير سنة 1985 على أن " الشركاء فى جريمة التفالس يعاقبون بنفس العقوبات المنصوص عليها فى المادة السابقة حتى ولم يتوافر فيهم صفة التاجر أو الحرف". 
أما القانون المصرى فإنه يظل منحازا إلى وجهة النظر التقليدية التي لا تقيم المساواة بين الحرفى والتاجر. فلا يخضع الحرفيون لأحكام التفالس فى القانون المصرى لغياب نص خاص بذلك. كما لم تكن أحكام التفالس تمتد قبل سنة 1985 فى فرنسا إلى طائفة الحرفين. فقد كان قانون 13 يوليو سنة 1967 يتفق مع القانون المصرى فى قصر قواعد التفالس على طائفة التجار فقط دون الحرفيين( ).
21- حكم طائفة سماسرة الأوراق المالية
يعتبر سمسار الأوراق المالية تاجرا لأنه وكيل بالعمولة ومن ثم يمكن أن تسرى عليه أحكام التفالس ( ). ويلاحظ أن نصوص التفالس فى قانون العقوبات المصرى لم يتضمن إشارة صريحة إلى طائفة الصيارفة, على العكس ما فعل المشرع الفرنسى رقم 67 -563 الصادر فى 13 يوليو سنة 1967 الذى جعل من صفة سمسار الأوراق المالية agent de changen ظرفا مشددا للعقوبة فى حالة وقوع التفالس منهم. فقد نصت المادة 404 عقوبات فرنسي قبل تعديلها بقانون 25 يناير سنة 1985 على عقاب الصيارفة بالعقوبة المقررة للتفالس بالتدليس إذا وقع منهم تفالس بالتقصير. أما إذا وقع منهم تفالس بالتدليس, فإن المشرع كان يشددعليهم العقوبة.أما القانون الصادر فى 25 يناير سنة 1985 الذى ألغى التفرقة بين التفالس بالتدليس والتفالس بالتقصير, فإن مازال يعتبر صفة سمسار الأوراق المالية ظرفا مشددا للعقوبة عن تلك التي قررها للتجار العاديين (مادة 404 عقوبات بعد التعديل سنة 1985 ).
22- تقدير توافر صفة التاجر من جانب المحكمة الجنائية    
        يقوم القاضى الجنائى, وفقا للقانون المصرى, بالتحقيق من توافر صفة التاجر. وهو يتمتع بالاستقلال فى تقديره عن القاضى المدنى والتجارى ( ).
ويترتب على ذلك بعض النتائج, أهمها: 
         1-لا يلتزم القاضي الجنائي بإحالة النزاع المتعلق بصفة التاجر إلى المحكمة المختصة بشهر الإفلاس. بل يتعرض للموضوع بنفسه دون انتظار أن ترفع دعوى أمام المحكمة المختصة بشهر الإفلاس بخصوص ذلك أو أن تنتهي دعوى قائمة بالفعل أمام ذلك القضاء ( ).
        2- لا يلتزم القاضي الجنائي بما سبق أن حكم به القضاء المدنى أو التجارى من توافر صفة التاجر أو عدم توافر هذه الصفة. ويرجع ذلك إلى اختلاف الدعوتين التجارية والجنائية من حيث الأطراف والمحل والسبب.بينما تمثل النيابة العامة طرفا فى الدعوى الجنائية , فإنها ليست دائما طرفا فى دعوى الإفلاس. بينما موضوع الدعوى الجنائية الحكم بالعقوبة أو البراءة, فإن موضوع دعوى الإفلاس هو الحكم بشهر الإفلاس أو رفض هذا الحكم. وأخيرا فإن سبب الدعوى الجنائية هى وقوع أفعال التفالس بينما يعتبر التوقف عن الدفع كافيا لنشأة دعوى الإفلاس أما المحكمة, المختصة بشهر الإفلاس. 
        وعلى ذلك فإن للقضاء الجنائى أن يحكم بتوافر صفة التاجر رغم انتهاء حكم سابق من المحكمة المختصة بشهر الإفلاس إلى عدم توافر هذه الصفة. وبالمثل فإن العكس صحيح, إذ يجوز للقضاء الجنائي أن يحكم بعدم توافر صفة التاجر على خلاف ما سبق أن قضت به المحكمة المختصة بشهر الإفلاس من توافر تلك الصفة ( ). 
وخلاصة ذلك أن الأحكام الصادرة من المحكمة المختصة بشهر الإفلاس فى مصر ليس لها حجية أمام القضاء. كما أن أحكام القضاء الجنائى لا تجوز الحجية أمام المحكمة المدنية المختصة بشهر الإفلاس بالنسبة لما قضى به الحكم الجنائى من توافر صفة التاجر أو تحقق التوقف عن الدفع. ويترتب على ذلك أن يحكم على التاجر بعقوبة لارتكابه فعلا من أفعال التفالس ومع ذلك لا يشهر إفلاسه نظرا لتوصل القضاء المدنى المختص بشهر الإفلاس إلى أن الشخص ليس له صفة التاجر أو أنه لم يتوقف عن الدفع . هذا التناقض الواضح يؤدى إلى إدانة التاجر عن التفالس مع استمراره فى إدارة تجارتة.
3-لا يلتزم لقاضى الجنائى بما سبق أن قضى به حكم جنائى آخر تعرض لصفة الفاعل كمسألة أولية ما دام أنه لم يكن صادرا بخصوص التفالس. فحجية الأمر المقضي به فى الجنائى على الجنائى تنحصر فى منطوق الحكم ولا تمتد إلى المسائل الأولية التى بنى عليها الحكم قضاءه ( ).  
        هذه النتائج تختلف فى القانون الكويتى حيث يلزم لمعاقبة المتهم سبق صدور حكم بشهر الإفلاس في مواجهته. ويصدر هذا الحكم من القضاء المدنى المختص. ويعنى هذا أن تقدير صفة التاجر أمر متروك للمحكمة المدنية والتى تتحقق من توقف التاجر أو الشركة عن الدفع قبل أن يقضى بشهر الإفلاس. 
ويترتب على ذلك أن القضاء المدنى يوقف القضاء الجنائى.فالأمر يتعلق إذن بمسألة أولية من الإختصاص النوعي للمحاكم المدنية والتى تستلزم, وفقا للقانون الكويتى, وقف الدعوى الجنائية لحين صدور حكم من المحكمة المدنية المختصة بشهر الإفلاس . فإذا صدر الحكم بشهر الإفلاس توافر شرط لازم لتحريك الدعوى العمومية. وإذا لم يصدر هذا الحكم كانت الجنائية غير مقبولة لتخلف شرط العقاب الذى يتطلبه القانون .
23- الوقت الذى تتوافر فيه صفة التاجر 
        للحكم على التاجر عن جريمة التفالس, يلزم توافر صفة الفاعل وقت القيام بالنشاط المعاقب عليه.فإذا فقد تلك الثقة وقت أن قام بالنشاط المؤثم, فإنه لا يسأل عن تفالس , بل يسأل عن وصف جنائى آخر مثل سرقة أموال الغير مثلا . أما إذا فقد صفة التاجر أو مدير الشركة وقت التحقيق فى الواقعة, فإن ذلك لا يحول دون مساءلته مادام أنه كان يتمتع بشرط الصفة (تاجر فرد أو مدير شركة ) عندما قارف النشاط ( ). فقد قضى بعقاب تاجر ترك الاشتغال بالتجارة عن تفالس ارتكبه فى وقت سابق عندما كان يمارس تلك التجارة( ). ولا يحول دون تلك المساءلة سوى انقضاء مدة التقادم .
24- عدم اشتراط صفة الفاعل فى بعض جرائم التفالس:
        إذا كان الفاعل فى غالبية جرائم التفالس ليس إلا تاجرا فإن المسئولية الجنائية تقع على عاتق غير التجار فى بعض الحالات منها: 
1-	يجوز أن يسأل غير التاجر بوصفه شريكا للتاجر فى جرائم التفالس. ويعتبر هذا تطبيقا للقواعد العامة الاشتراك حيث لا يلزم توافر الصفة فى الشريك إذا ا ستلزمها المشرع فى الفاعل الأصلي. وقد المشرع الفرنسى فى القانون الصادر فى 25 يناير سنة 1985 بالنص على أن صفة التاجر غير لازمة للمسئولية بوصف الاشتراك فى جرائم التفالس (مادة 199التى عدلت المادة 403 عقوبات ). 
2-	لايلزم فى جرائم التفالس التى تصدر من مديري الشركات أن تكون لهم صفة التاجر, فمديري شركات المساهمة لا يكتسبون تلك الصفة ومع ذلك فإنهم يسألون عن جرائم التفالس التى عينها المشرع.  3- تضمنت أحكام التفالس نصوصا تجريمي تخاطب غير التجار بمناسبة الرجوع بالمسئولية على التاجر. فهناك جرائم تقع من غير التاجر كمن يختلس أموال من التفليسة لمصلحة المدين (مادة 335 عقوبات مصرى ومادة 794 من قانون التجارة الكويتى ). وهنا يمكن أن تثور مشكلة التنازع الظاهري للنصوص بين جريمة السرقة وبين الجريمة المقرر بالمادة 335 – أولا عقوبات "كل شخص سرق أو.. كل أو بعض أموال المفلس – وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة للقانون الكويتى حيث تنص المادة 794 على أنه " يعاقب بالحبس مدة لأتزيد على خمس سنوات كل شخص سرق أو أخفى مالا للتفليسة ولو كان الشخص زوجا للمفلس أو أصوله أو فروعه.. " ( ).       
كما أنه يمكن أن يحدث تنازع ظاهري للنصوص بين فعل الإخفاء المعاقب عليه من الغير بالمادة 335 – أولا عقوبات ( وكذلك المادة 794 من قانون التجارة الكويتي ) وفعل الاشتراك في الإخفاء المعاقب عليه بالمادة 328 – ثانيا عقوبات ( المقابلة للمادة 778 – 2 من قانون التجارة الكويتي ). ويتحقق ذلك إذا توافر تواطؤ بين الغير وبين المدين التاجر على أن يقوم هذا الغير بأخذ مال من أموال التفليسة وإخفائه عن الدائنين (   ) 
        وبالإضافة إلى عقاب (مادة 335 – ثالثا عقوبات ), فإن المشرع يعاقب الدائنين أنفسهم فى حالة اتفاقهم مع المدين على حصولهم على مزايا منه إضرارا ببقية الدائنين (مادة 331 – رابعا عقوبات ). ولايختلف الأمر بالنسبة للقانون الكويتى حيث تعاقب المادة 790 من القانون التجارى المدين المفلس الذى يقرر مزايا لأحد الدائنين إضرارا بسائر الدائنين. وتعاقب المادة 795 -3 الدائن الذى اشترط لنفسه مع المفلس أو غيره مزايا خاصة. ويلزم لوقوع هذه الجريمة أن يصدر الاتفاق بعد الحكم بالتوقف عن الدفع 0(  ) 
        وهناك من الجرائم ما يصدر من وكلاء الدائنين, ذلك هو شأن المادة 335 – رابعا عقوبات مصرى "وكلاء الدائنين الذين يختلسون شيئا أثناء تأدية وظيفتهم ".

المبحث الثاني 
مديرو الشركات التجارية

25- تطلب صفة فى الفاعل
        نصت المادة 332 عقوبات مصرى على أنه " إذا أفلست شركة مساهمة أو شركة حصص فيحكم على أعضاء مجلس إدارتها ومديريها بالعقوبات المقررة للتفالس بالتدليس إذا ثبت عليهم أنهم ارتكبوا أمرا من الأمور المنصوص عليها فى المادة 328 من هذا القانون أ و إذا فعلوا ما يترتب عليه إفلاس الشركة بطريق الغش أو التدليس وعلى الخصوص إذا ساعدوا على توقف الشركة عن الدفع سواء بإعلانهم ما يخالف الحقيقة عن رأس المال المكتتب أو المدفوع أو بتوزيعهم أرباحا وهمية أو بأخذهم لأنفسهم بطريق الغش ما يزيد على المرخص لهم به فى عقد الشركة “. كما تخاطب المادة 789 من القانون التجارى الكويتى الخاص بالافلاس بالتدليس أعضاء مجلس إدارة الشركات ومديريها. كما تخاطبهم المادة 791 من هذا القانون بأحكام الإفلاس بالتقصير. 
         وإذا لم يكن القانون المصري ( قانون العقوبات أو التقنين التجارى ) قد استلزم أن تكون الشركة تجارية, فإن هذا الشرط مفهوم من أن الفاعل فى جرائم الإفلاس التي تقع من الأفراد يلزم أن يكون تاجرا. فقد نص قانون العقوبات المصرى على أنه " إذا أفلست شركة مساهمة أو شركة حصص “, والمعروف أن الإفلاس نظام لا يطبق إلا على الشركات التجارية دون المدنية.   
        أما فى القانون الكويتى فإن نظام الإفلاس يمتد إلى جميع الشركات وذلك بصريح نص المادة 13 من قوانين التجارة والتى تنص على أنه " وكذلك يعتبر تاجرا كل شركة ولو كانت تزاول أعمالا غير تجارية ".   
        وعلى ذلك فإن المخاطب بأحكام التجريم فى هذه المادة هم طائفتان من القائمين على الإدارة فى هذه الشركات, هما: (أ) أعضاء مجلس الإدارة 0 (ب) المديرون 0 
26- بعض مديري الشركات يكتسبون صفة التاجر 
        تخاطب المادة 332 عقوبات مصرى (المقابلة للمادة 789 من قانون التجارة الكويتى ) مديري وأعضاء مجلس إدارة شركات المساهمة وكذلك شركات الأشخاص 0 وتظهر أهمية النص بالنسبة لشركات المساهمة حيث لا يكتسب هؤلاء المخاطبون بالنص صفة التاجر 0 أما شركات الأشخاص, فإن الشركاء المتضامنين فى شركة التضامن والتوصية البسيطة لا تنسب إليهم جرائم التفالس إذا كانوا لا يطلعون بمسئوليات فى الإدارة. فهم غير مخاطبين بأحكام التفالس حتى ولو كانوا يكتسبون صفةالتاجر. فهم ليسوا معاقبين عن التفالس فيما يخص أموال الشركة ولاهم معاقبون عن التفالس بصفتهم تجارا بصفة فردية, ذلك أن التاجر الفرد يعاقب عن التفالس إذا توقف عن دفع ديونة الخاصة وليس عن دفع ديون الشركة التى يساهم فيها. وبعد ذلك تطبيقا للمادة 328 عقوبات التى تنص على أن " كل تاجر وقف عن دفع ديونه يعتبر فى حالة تفالس بالتدليس فى الأحوال الآتية.. " وكذلك تطبيقا للمادة 330 عقوبات التى تنص على أنه " يعتبر متفالسا بالتقصير على وجه العموم كل تاجر أوجب خسارة دائنيه بسبب عدم حزمه أو تقصيره الفاحش "0 فهذا النص الأخير يتحدث عن دائني التاجر وليس دائني الشركة 0 
        لكن هذا لا يحول دون حقيقة أن شهر إفلاس شركة الحصص يؤدى إلى شهر إفلاس الشركاء المتضامنين 0 فهذا النص ينحصر فى تطبيقه على الآثار المدنية لشهر الإفلاس والتى تمتد إلى الذمة المالية للشركاء المتضامنين فى أموالهم الشخصية التى تضمن ديون الشركة. 
27-استبعاد المسئولية الجنائية للشركة عن التفالس 
        قد تتولى شركة قابضة الأشراف على إدارة شركة من شركاتها عندئذ تثور مسئولية الشركة القابضة كشخص معنوى عن إدارتها للشركة التابعة لها فى حالة وقوع أفعال معاقب عليها بوصف التفالس . يلاحظ أن المسئولية عن التفالس تخاطب الشخص الطبيعي وليس المعنوى. فإذا كان القائم على إدارة الشركة شخص معنوى يتمثل فى شركة مهيمنة, فإن المسئولية الجنائية عن التفالس تقع على الأفراد الذين يمثلون هذا الشخص المعنوي. 
        وتجيز أحكام القضاء الفرنسي شهر إفلاس الشركة القابضة أو المهيمنة فى حالة الحكم بشهر إفلاس الشركة التابعة ( ). بهذا نصبح أمام حكم بشهر إفلاس كل من الشركتين على الرغم من توقف الشركة التابعة فقط عن الدفع. وينبع هذا الحكم من الرغبة فى حماية الغير حسن النية والذي يتعامل مع الشركة التابعة مدفوعا بالثقة التى تتولد لديه من إنتماء هذه الشركة إلى الشركة القابضة.
28-إمتداد أحكام التفالس إلى الشركات المدنية 
        لم تستلزم المادة 332 عقوبات أن تكون الشركة تجارية بحسب نشاطها. فقد اكتفت بالإشارة إلى " شركة مساهمة أو شركة حصص ". وعلى ذلك فإن أحكام التفالس تسرى على مديري وأعضاء مجلس شركات المساهمة وكذلك شركات الحصص حتى ولو كانت شركة مدنية ولكنها اتخذت شكل إحدى هذه الشركات.والمقصود بشركات الحصص شركة التضامن وشركة التوصية البسيطة وشركة التوصية بالأسهم.  
        ويلاحظ أن القانون المدنى, على خلاف القانون التجارى, لم يجدد شكلا للشركة المدنية. فإذا اتخذت الشركة المدينة أحد أشكال الشركات المعروفة فى القانون التجارى ( شركة المساهمة, شركة التوصية بالا سهم وشركة التوصية البسيطة وشركة التضامن والشركة ذات المسئولية ). فإنها تبقى رغم ذلك مدنية. فالعبرة فى القانون المصرى هى بطبيعة النشاط. وعلى الرغم من أن التقنين التجارى المصرى يخاطب بأحكام الإفلاس التاجر من الأفراد " كل تاجر وقف عن دفع ديونه.." (مادة 195 ), فإن الشركة تخضع لقواعد الإفلاس إذا كانت تجارية أى كان نشاطها تجاريا ( ). 
        ويلاحظ أن المشرع المصرى لم يستعمل تعبير الشركة التجارية فى معالجة لمسئولية مديري الشركات عن جرائم الإفلاس. مع ذلك فإن استعماله لتعبير شركات المساهمة وشركات الحصص تدل على أن أحكام التفالس تنحصر فى تطبيقها على المجال التجارى. وبالتالى فإن الشركة يلزم أن تكون تجارية حتى يمكن مساءلة مديريها عن جرائم التفالس. فشركات المساهمة وشركات الحصص هى شركات ينظمها القانون التجارى, كما أن التفالس مرتبط فى قيامه بقيام الإفلاس . وهذا يظهر نص المادة 332 عقوبات إذا أفلست شركة مساهمة أو شركة حصص..”. 
        وقد اتجه المشرع الكويتى أيضا إلى النص على عقاب مديري وأعضاء مجلس إدارة الشركات ( مادة 789 من قانون التجارة ). ويعتبر تاجرا كل شركة ولو كانت تزاول أعمال غير تجارية وفقا للقانون الكويتى (مادة 13 تجارى ) كما أن القانون الكويتى يستلزم لوقوع الجريمة سبق صدور حكم بشهر إفلاس الشركة. فكافة مديري الشركات مخاطبون بأحكام جرائم الإفلاس فى القانون الكويتى. وقد نصت المادة 555 من قانون التجارة الكويتى على أن "كل تاجر اضطربت أعماله المالية فوقف عن دفع ديونه التجارية, يجوز شهر إفلاسه ". فيلزم أن تكون الشركة تجارية لأن القانون الكويتى يتطلب صدور حكم نهائى بشهر إفلاس الشركة حتى يمكن مساءلة مديريها عن جرائم الإفلاس. 
29- مدى استلزام شهر الشركة 
        لا يشهر إفلاس الشركة وفقا القانون التجارى غلا إذا كانت تتمتع بالشخصية القانونية. وهى لا تكتسب هذه الخصية إلا إذا كانت مقيدة بالسجل التجارى ( ). وبناء عليه لا تسرى قواعد شهر الإفلاس على الشركة التى لم تقيد بالسجل التجارى فى الحالات التى يستلزم القانون فيها قيد الشركة كما هو الحال بالنسبة لشركات المساهمة وشركات التوصية بالأسهم والشركات ذات المسئولية المحددة فى القانون المصرى. أما القضاء الفرنسى فتطرد أحكامه على عدم جواز شهر إفلاس الشركات التى لم تقيد بالسجل التجارى. فقد قضى بعدم جواز شهر شركة واقع بين أم وابنها مادامت لم تقيد بالسجل التجارى ( ) ( ).  
        وبخصوص التفالس فإن المادة 332 عقوبات استخدمت تعبير شركة مساهمة أو شركة حصص ". وهذا يستلزم أن يكون التجمع له صفة الشركة, وهو مالا يكون كذلك إذا كان يتمتع بالشخصية المعنوية. ومؤدى ذلك أنه كما لا يجوز إشهار إفلاس الشركة إذا لم تكن مقيدة بالسجل التجارى أو مشهرة طبقا للأوضاع القانونية الخاصة ( وهى شركة مساهمة ), فإنه لا يجوز أيضا مساءلة مديريها عن أفعالهم تحت وصف التفالس. وهذا من شأنه أن يحرم الدائنين من الحماية المزدوجة, التجارية والجنائية, فى حين أنهم فى أشد الحاجة إلى تلك الحماية. فعدم شهر الشركة يمثل خطأ من جانب القائمين عليها ليس من حسن السياسة الجنائية أن يستفيدوا منه, سواء من الناحية التجارية أم من الناحية الجنائية. بل إن المسئولين فى الشركة قد يحجمون عن شهر الشركة بسوء نيه تمهيدا للاستيلاء على أموال الدائنين. وإذا علمنا أن إثبات القصد الجنائى أمر يصعب الوصول اليه فى كثير من الحالات, فإن مساءلتهم عن جريمة النصب تصبح محل شك. ولا نرى أنه من المقبول الاحتجاج بأن الخطأ يقع على عاتق الدائنين لم يتحروا الدقة فى التعامل مع شركة غير مشهرة, ذلك أن الحجة لا تنسجم مع الثقة التى يجب توافرها فى محيط العمل التجارى. 
        غير أنه يمكن, فى رأينا, تفادى بعض المشكلات القانونية المترتبة على عدم شهر بعض أنواع من الشركات وذلك بالرجوع على الشريك القائم بالادارة بوصفه تاجرا (مادامت طبيعة النشاط الذى يقوم به تكسبه صفة التاجر). فلا ينظر إذا إلى الشركة كشخص معنوى, إذ أنها غير قائمة بسبب عدم شهرها وخاصة إذا كانت شركة مساهمة أو شركة توصية بالأسهم أو شركة ذات مسئولية محدودة (مادة 22 من القانون رقم 159 لسنة 1981). أما إذا اتخذت شكل شركة تضامن أو توصية بسيطة, فإن شهرها ليس لازما لنشأة شخصيتها القانونية ولكن للاحتجاج بوجودها على الغير (مادة 506 مدنى ). 
        فإذا كانت الشركة من شركات المساهمة, فإنه يصعب عملا تصور وجودها دون إتمام إجراءات الشهر ألازمة نظرا للرقابة الشديدة على قيام هذه الشركة. ويختلف الأمر بالنسبة للشركة ذات المسئولية المحدودة وشركة التوصية بالأسهم.   
        فالشريك القائم بالإدارة يمكن أن يسأل فى حالة عدم إتمام إجراءات شهر الشركة وبالتالى محاسبته على أفعال التفالس فى مواجهة الدائنين على اعتبار أنهم دائنون شخصيا وليس على اعتبار أنهم دائنو الشركة. ويلزم لذلك أن يتمتع هذا المدير بصفة التاجر, ذلك أن هذه الصفة ضرورية لتطبيق نظام الإفلاس التفالس. وليس هذا غريبا إذ أنه يجوز إفلاس الشركة عن الديون التى نشأت أثناء تأسيسها أو أثناء تصفياتها إذا قامت هذه الشركة كشخص معنوى. أما إذا لم تقم فإن المؤسسين يسألون عن الديون التى تنشأ أثناء التأسيس بصفتهم الشخصية.     
غير أنه لا يخفى ما يعيب هذا الحل من مخالفة للواقع. فإذا كان العقد غير المشهر للشركة ينص على أنها شركة ذات مسئولية محدودة وعين مديرا أو أكثر مسئوليتهم هى الأخرى محدودة, فكيف نجعل منهم شركاء وهم مديرون؟ وكيف يكتسبون صفة التاجر إذا لم تكن طبيعة النشاط تسمح بذلك ؟ وكيف نعتبر دائني شخصيين لهذا أو لهؤلاء المديرين ؟ فى ذلك مخالفة واضحة لعقد الشركة المكتوب غير المشهر أو للاتفاق غير المكتوب تحمل كثيرا من المجاز بما يشكك فى اعتباره حلا متكاملا. 
        لذلك نرى أنه للتغلب على هذه الصعوبة القانونية يمكن تصور طريقتين: 
الأولى – أن ينص القانون على أن عدم القيد فى السجل التجارى حالة من حالات الإفلاس الجوازى بالتقصير عند التوقف عن الدفع. 
الثانية – أن ينص القانون على سريان أحكام التفالس, سواء أكانت بالتقصير أم بالتدليس, على الشركة التى لم تقيد بالسجل التجارى. أيا كان نوع هذه الشركة. نحن نميل إلى هذا الحل لأنه يحرم المدين من الاستفادة من خطئه لتحصين نفسه من المسئولية.  
30- الوضع القانونى للشريك 
        لا تثور مشكلة قانونية فيما يتعلق بالشريك فى شركة مساهمة إذا لم يكن يتولى عملا من أعمال الإدارة, ذلك أنه لا يكتسب صفة التاجر, كما أن مسئوليته محدودة. وبالتالى فإن قواعد الإفلاس لا تسرى عليه. فلا يشهر إفلاسه بسبب شهر إفلاس الشركة, ذلك أن مسئوليته محدودة فى قيمة السهم الذى شارك به. كما أن قواعد التفالس لا تمتد إليه لعدم توليه عمل من أعمال الإدارة. 
        وعلى العكس من ذلك فإن الشريك فى شركة التضامن والشريك المتضامن فى شركة التوصية البسيطة أو التوصية بالا سهم يكتسب صفة التاجر, كما أنه يمارس النشاط التجارى نفسه. فبالنسبة لأثر إفلاس الشركة على مسئوليته, فإن الأمر لا يشوبه غموض. فهذا الأثر يمتد إلى ذمته المالية ما دام  أنه شريك متضامن . غير أن الشك يثور بالنسبة لمسئوليته عن التفالس . فأحكام التفالس تخاطب إما التاجر فى حالة توقفه عن الدفع ديونه أو المدير أو عضو مجلس تخاطب إما التاجر فى حالة توقفه عن دفع ديونة أو المدير أو عضو مجلس الإدارة. وهنا فإن الشريك وإن كان تاجرا فإنة لم يتوقف عن دفع ديونة, بل إن الشركة هى التى توقفت عن دفع ديونها. وبالتالىفإنة وان كان إفلاس الشركة يمتد فى أثارة إلية, فإن أحكام التفالس, على العكس من ذلك لاتجد سبيلا للانطباق علية, متى لايقوم بعمل من اعمال الإدارة فى الشركة. وهنا يكمن الخطر على مصالح الدائنين, ذلك أن التاجر يتعرض للمسئولية الجنائية عن التفالس إذا كان فردا. أما إذا كان تداخل فى أعمال الشركة, فإنة يتفادى تلك المسئولية مادام أنة ليس مديرا لها أو عضوا فى مجلس إداراتها. والحقيقة أن الاختلاففى القواعد يرجع إلى الإختلاف فى الوضع القانونى. فهو كتاجر فرد يقوم بإدارة تجارتة ومن ثم كان طبيعيا أن يتعرض للمساءلة عن التفالس. أما إذا كان شريكا متضامنا دون أن يتولى عملا من أعمال الإدارة فى الشركة, فهو لايعرض مصالح الدائنين للخطر, بل إنة يقدم ضمانة لمصلحتهم وهى التضامن, دون أن يتبعها بخطر من جانبة عليهم.
31_مسئولية مجلس الإدارة                      
    تثور صعوبة قانونية بخصوص المسئولية الجماعية لمجلس الإدارة إذا أصدر قرارا بشكل نشاطا معاقبا علية: هل تقع المسئولية الجنائية بصفة جماعية على كافة الأعضاء أم أنها تقع على الأعضاء الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم لصالح القرار المؤثم دون الذين صوتوا ضد القرار؟      

        تأبى المسئولية الجنائية بطبيعتها أن تقع على مجلس الإدارة بوصفة جهة جماعية. فالمسئولية الجنائية الأصل فيها أن تقع على أعضاء المجلس وليس على مجلس الإدارة بوجه عام. ومن هنا نرى أن الأعضاء الذين عارضوا صدور القرار محل التجريم لا يتحملون المسئولية الجنائية حتى ولو تبنينا قاعدة أن القرار بعد صدوره يعبر عن مجلس الإدارة كله وليس عن بعض الأعضاء دون البعض الآخر. هذه القاعدة إن أمكن إعمالها فى مجالات قانونية عديدة لا يمكن تطبيقها فى مجال القانون الجنائي.   
        وإذا رفضنا المسئولية الجنائية الجماعية, فإننا لانتصور أن تعاقب الشركة عن جرائم الإفلاس. فالشركة, فضلا عن أنها مضرورة من سلوك المدير التفالس, لا يتصور مساءلتها فى شكل حكم بالغرامة. هذه العقوبة من شأنها تحقيق مزيد من الإضرار بحقوق الدائنين التي ترمى قواعد الإفلاس إلى درئها. 
        وإذا صدر القرار المؤثم من مجلس الإدارة وقام المدير بتنفيذه, فهل يمكن التمسك بسبب من أسباب الإباحة وهو أداء الواجب ؟ يلاحظ أن تطبيق المادة 63 عقوبات التى تعالج أداء الواجب كسبب من أسباب الإباحة لا يتعدى مجال الوظيفة العامة, وبالتالى فإنه لا يتحقق هنا. ويظهر ذلك من نص المادة 63 " لا جريمة إذا وقع الفعل من موظف أميري فى الأحوال الآتية…". هذا بالإضافة إلى ضرورة توافر شروط أخرى تتصل بحسن النية والتثبت والتحري. وبالتالي يتعرض المدير عند تنفيذه لأوامر مجلس الإدارة للمسئولية عن التفالس بالتدليس فى حالة الغش التفالس بالتقصير فى الحالات التى حددها القانون. 
32-الوضع القانونى للمدير الفعلى    
        إذا كانت المادة 332 عقوبات تخاطب أعضاء مجلس الإدارة والمديرين, فإن مشكلة قانونية تثور حول انطباق النص على الشخص الذى يتولى الإدارة بصفة فعلية دون أن يكون مديرا قانونيا معينا للقيام بأعمال الإدارة. وهذا المدير الفعلى هو عادة شخص له تأثير واضح على القرارات التى يتخذها مجلس الإدارة بسبب ماله من نفوذ فى الشركة يرجع مثلا إلى امتلاكه أغلبية الأصوات فى الجمعية العمومية أو بسبب أن شركته تسيطر على الشركة محل الذكر, دون أن يكون من بين مديريها بصفة رسمية ( ). 
        وقد كان القانون الفرنسي السابق, مثل القانون المصرى الحالي, يستخدم تعبير المدير. وقد ثارت المشكلة أمام القضاء حول مسئولية المدير الفعلى للشركة.: هل يسأل جنائيا عن جرائم التفالس على أساس أنه يقوم بأعمال الإدارة أو انه لا يسأل لانه ليس مديرا من الوجهة القانونية ؟   
        تردد القضاء الفرنسى بين أحكام تأخذ بالتسوية بين المدير الفعلى والمدير القانوني وأحكام أخرى لا تقيم هذه التسوية وبالتالي لا تسأل المدير الفعلي عن جرائم التفالس ( ). غير أن أحكام القضاء الفرنسي أصبحت تتجه فى غالبيتها, قبل صدور القانون الصادر فى 13 يوليو سنة 1967, إلى الرأي الأول فى التسوية بين المدير الفعلي والمدير القانوني استنادا إلى أن المسئولية الجنائية ذات طابع فعلى وليست مسئولية افتراضية. فالعبرة هي بمن تنطبق عليه تلك الصفة من الناحية الفعلية. أما الشخص المعين قانونا ليتولى أعمال الإدارة ولكنه يتيح لشخص آخر غيره القيام بها, فإن مسئوليته الجنائية تقوم بوصف الاشتراك إذا توافر اتفاق بينه وبين المدير الفعلى وتحريض أو مساعدة. ويبدو واضحا أن المساعدة تتوافر متى كان المدير القانوني يتيح لغيره فرصة القيام بأعمال الإدارة من الناحية الفعلية. 
        وقد حسم القانون الصادر فى 13 يوليو سنة 1976فى فرنسا الموضوع فخاطب صراحة المدير الفعلي بأحكام التجريم مثله فى ذلك مثل المدير القانوني بقوله " كل من اشترك, بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر, بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره.."(مواد 131, 132 , 133من التقنين التجارى ) . وقد احتفظ المشرع الفرنسي فى قانونه الأخير الصادر فى 25 يناير سنة 1985 بنفس الصيغة لتمتد أحكام التفالس إلى المدير الفعلي بنفس الطريقة التي تنطبق بها على المدير القانوني. 
        وإذا كانت نصوص القانون المصرى لا تزال تستعمل فى تجريمها لسلوك مديري الشركات بوصف التفالس, تعبير"أعضاء مجلس إدارتها ومديريها", فإن هذه الصياغة تحتاج إلى إيضاح الوضع القانون للمدير الفعلى, حتى لا يفلت من المسئولية, مع أنه هو الذى قام بالسلوك المعاقب عليه فتعديل الصياغة التشريعية يمنع اختلاف المحاكم فى التفسير, إذ من المحتمل أن يتمسك بعضها بضرورة توافر شرط الصفة من الناحية القانونية كما كانت تفعل بعض المحاكم فى فرنسا قبل تعديل سنة 1961. هذا التعديل التشريعي يحتاجه القانون الكويتى ايضا رغم حداثة أحكامه (قانون التجارة صادر سنة 1980 ). 
        وإذا حلت المشكلة من الوجهة التشريعية بالتسوية بين المدير الفعلى والمدير القانونى, فإن مشكلة قانونية أخرى تظهر وهى: من هو المدير الفعلى الذى يتساوى فى المسئولية مع المدير القانونى؟ هل كل قيام بعمل من أعمال الإدارة يجعل من القائم به مديرا فعليا؟ 
        يتنازع الموضوع معياران: الأول – معيار الظهور والثانى معيار أعمال التصرف.  
        	وفقا لمعيار الظهور, يكفى أن يقدم الشخص إلى الغير المتعامل مع الشركة على أن بيده أمور الشركة وأنه صاحب التصرف فيها. من ذلك أيضا أن يوضح تحت تصرف الشخص دفتر شيكات خاص بالشركة موقعا عليه على بياض من المدير القانونى وأن يحتفظ بمستندات الشركة المحاسبية فى منزله أو فى مكتبه بالشركة وأن يقوم بنفسه بالرد على الخطابات الواردة إلى الشركة وتوقيع الصادر منها على أنه القائم بأعمال الإدارة فيها( ). 
        أما وفقا لمعابر أعمال التصرف فإنه لاكتفى بمظاهر الإدارة الفعلية, بل يلزم أن يصدر من الشخص للتصرف حتى يكتسب صفة المدير الفعلى إذا كانت هذه الأفعال لا تصدر عادة إلا من المدير القانونى للشركة. من أمثلة ذلك اتخاذ قرارات هامة مثل تعين مستخدمين جدد, شراء معدات جديدة ( ), سحب وإيداع أموال خاصة بالشركة, التوقيع على الأوراق التجارية( ). 
        ويلاحظ أن المعيارين يمكن أن يجتمعا, فيظهر الشخص أمام الغير على أنه مدير الشركة ويتصرف فى أموالها. تطبيقا لذلك قضى بأنه إذا كان من الثابت أن المتهم هو صاحب الكلمة فى الشركة وأنه هو المدير الحقيقى لها وأنه استخدم المدير الرسمي كواجهة وستار يختفي وراءة وأنه لجأ إلى ذلك لأنه ليس من حقه إدارة الشركة لسبق الحكم عليه فى جريمة تجعل من المحظور عليه أن يتولى أعمال الإدارة بصفة قانونية, فإنه يعتبر مديرا فعليا للشركة ويخاطب بأحكام التفالس( ). 
33- وقت توفر صفة المدير            
        العبرة فى المسئولية الجنائية هى بالوقت الذى تتوافر فيه صفة المدير أو عضو مجلس الإدارة عندما قام بالنشاط. ولا يؤثر فى ذلك أن يفقد هذه الصفة بعد ذلك لسبب من الأسباب. فتركه هذا العمل فى وقت لاحق لا يحول دون انعقاد مسئوليته الجنائية ( ). 
34-مدى اختلاف مدير الشركة عن التاجر الفرد فى قواعد المسئولية عن التفالس:   
        يظهر من مراجعة مواد التجريم فى القانون المصرى الخاصة بالتفالس المنسوب إلى التجار من الأفراد بالمقارنة بالتفالس الواقع من المسئولين عن الإدارة فى الشركات أن هناك أوجه للتقارب وأخرى للاختلاف فى المسئولية بين الطائفتين من الفعلين, سواء بالنسبة للتفالس بالتدليس أم بالنسبة للتفالس بالتقصير.  
35-أولا- بالنسبة للتفالس بالتدليس: 

(1 ) أوجه التماثل بين الفرد والمديرين: 
        صور التفالس بالتدليس فى القانون المصرى التي يمكن أن تنسب سواء إلى التجار الأفراد أم إلى مديري الشركات تندرج ضمن الحالات الاتية:  
_ إخفاء الدفاتر أو إعدامها أو تغييرها. 
_ اختلاس الفاعل أو تخبئته لجزء من ماله إضرارا بدائنيه. 
_ اغتراف الفاعل أو جعل نفسه مدينا بطريق التدليس بمبالغ ليست فى ذمته حقيقة, سواء أكان ناشئا عن مكتوبا ته أو ميزانيته أو غيرهما من الأوراق أو عن إقراره الشفاهى أو عن امتناعه عن تقديم أوراق أو إيضاحات مع علمه بما يترتب على ذلك الامتناع.   
        ويرجع التماثل بين وضع التاجر الفرد ومدير الشركة فى القانون المصرى إلى الإحالة فى المادة 332 عقوبات, الخاصة بمسئولية مديري الشركات عن التفالس بالتدليس, على المادة 328 عقوبات التي تعالج حالات التفالس بالتدليس المنسوب إلى التاجر الفرد.  
        وقد تبنى القانون الكويتى هذا الاتجاه عندما أورد الحالات الثلاث السابقة فى خصوص التفالس بالتدليس الواقع من التاجر الفرد ومدير الشركات وأضاف إليها حالة رابعة هى حصول التاجر أو مدير الشركة على الصلح بطريق التدليس ( مادة 788 من قانون التجارة ) وهى حالة ينص عليها القانون المصرى بوصفها تفالس بالتقصير.   
(2)أوجه التباين بين التاجر الفرد والمديرين: 
        على الرغم من التماثل فى الحالات السابقة للإفلاس بالتدليس بين التاجر الفرد ومديري الشركات التجارية, فإن هناك أوجها للتباين بين حالتي المسئولية. فقد نصت المادة 332 عقوبات مصرى على حالات التفالس بالتدليس الواقع من مديري الشركات التجارية لا يوجد ما يماثلها بالنسبة للتجار من الأفراد. فيسأل هؤلاء المديرون عن التفالس بالتدليس إذا فعلوا ما يترتب عليه إفلاس الشركة بطريق الغش أو التدليس. وقد أعطت نفس المادة أمثلة للتسبب بطريق الغش فى توقف الشركة عن الدفع, وهى:  
       _ الكذب حول رأس المال المكتتب فيه أو المدفوع.  
       _ توزيع أرباح صورية. 
       _ الاستيلاء على مال للشركة بدون وجه حق بطريق الغش.               
        وقد تبنى القانون الكويتى نفس الاتجاه عندما أضاف إلى حالات التفالس المماثلة للتاجر الفرد حالة أخرى هي الإعلان عما يخالف الحقيقة عن رأس المال المكتتب به أو المدفوع أو توزيع أرباح صورية أو الاستيلاء على مكافآت تزيد على القدر المنصوص عليه فى القانون أو فى عقد تأسيس الشركة أو فى نظامها الأساسي (مادة 789 _ 5 من قانون التجارة ).  
ثانيا_ التفالس بالتقصير   
        36_ تضمن قانون العقوبات المصرى حالات مشتركة للتفالس بالتقصير بين التجار من الأفراد ومديري الشركات, كما أشتمل على مظاهر للتباين بينهما فى التجريم. 
1_ حالات التماثل:  
        37_ يتماثل التفالس بالتدليس بين التجار من الأفراد ومديري الشركات التجارية فى بعض الاحالات_ فيسأل كل منهم عن التفالس بالتقصير الوجوبى إذا توافرت إحدى الحالات التالية: 
 الحالة الأولى _ استهلاك مبالغ جسيمة فى القمار أعمال النصيب المحض أو فى أعمال البورصة أو فى أعمال وهمية على بضائع.  
الحالة الثانية _ شراء بضائع ليبيعها أقل من أسعارها حتى يؤخر إشهار إفلاسه أو اقتراض مبالغ أو إصدار أوراق مالية أو استعمال طرق أخرى مما يوجب الخسائر الشديدة لحصوله على نقود حتى يؤخر شهر إفلاسه.   
        كما يسأل كل منهم عن التفالس بالتقصير الجوازى وفقا لأحكام القانون المصرى فى الحالات الآتية:   
الحالة ألأولى _ عدم تحرير الدفاتر التجارية المنصوص عليها فى المادة 11 من قانون التجارة أو لم يجر الجرد المنصوص عليه فى المادة 13 (1) أو إذا كانت دفاتره غير منتظمة بحيث لا تعرف منه حالة الحقيقة فى المطلوب له والمطلوب منه, وذلك كله مع عدم وجود تدليس.  
الحالة الثانية _ عدم تقديم تقرير بالتوقف عن الدفع فى الميعاد المحدد طبقا للمادة 198 من قانون التجارة أو لم يقدم الميزانية طبقا للمادة 199 أو ثبت لديه عدم صحة البيانات الواجب تقديمها بمقتضى المادة 200. 
الحالة الثالثة_ إذا لم يتوجه بشخصه إلى مأمور ألتفليسه بدون عذر أو لم يقدم البيانات التى يطلها المأمور المذكور أو ظهر عدم صحة هذه البيانات. 
الحالة الرابعة _الوفاء عمدا بعد التوقف عن الدفع بدين أحد الدائنين أو ميزة إضرارا بباقي الغرماء أو إذا سمح له بميزة خصوصية بقصد الحصول على قبوله الصلح.  
        ويلاحظ أن المشرع الكويتى يعاقب على التفالس بالتقصير دون أن يتبنى التفرقة التى يعرفها المشرع المصرى بين التفالس بالتقصير الوجوبى التفالس بالتقصير الجوازى. ويصدق هذا بالنسبة للمديرين وبالنسبة للتاجر الفرد.  
        وقد أوردا المشرع الكويتى فى المادتين 790 و 791 من قانون التجارة حالات التفالس بالتقصير المنسوب إلى التاجر الفرد وإلى مديرا الشركات. هذه الحالات هى فى غالبيتها نفسها بالنسبة للتاجر الفرد ومديري الشركات. فقد أوردت المادة 790 من قانون التجارة الكويتى تسع حالات للتفالس التاجر الفرد وسبع حالات للتفالس مديري الشركات. ست من هذه الحالات مشتركة بين التاجر ومدير الشركة وواحدة منها مختلفة.  
        أما بالنسبة للحالات المشتركة الست فهي: (1) عدم إمساك دفاتر تجارية تكفى للوقوف على حقيقة المركز المالي. (2) الامتناع عن تقديم البيانات التى يطلبها قاضى التفليسة أو مديرها أو تعمد تقديم بيانات غير صحيحة. (3)التصرف فى الأموال بعد الوقوف عن الدفع بقصد إقصاء هذه الأمور عن الدائنين. (4) الوفاء بعد التوقف عن الدفع بدين أحد الدائنين إضرارا بالباقين أو تقرير تأمينات أو مزايا خاصة لأحد الدائنين تفضيلا له على الباقين, ولو كان ذلك بقصد الحصول على الصلح. (5) التصرف فى بضاعة بأقل من سعرها العادي بقصد تأخير الوقوف عن الدفع أو شهر الإفلاس أو فسخ الصلح أو الالتجاء إلى وسائل غير مشروعه للحصول على نقود لتحقيق هذه الأهداف. (6) إنفاق مبالغ جسيمة فى أعمال المقامرة أو المضاربة فى غير ماتستلزمة الأعمالالتجارية.         
2- حالات التباين:
        38- يختلف الوضع القانونى لمدير الشركة عن التاجر الفرد فيما يتعلق بالتفالس بالتقصير فى بعض الفروض. فهناك حالات يعاقب فيها مدير الشركة دون التاجر الفرد. وهناك فروض عكسية أخرى يعاقب فيها التاجر الفرد دون مدير الشركة.
(أ) حالات يعاقب فيها مدير الشركة عن تفالس بالتقصير دون التاجر الفرد:         
       39_ تضمنت المادة 333 عقوبات مصرى فروضا يمكن أن تقوم فيها المسئولة الجنائية لمدير الشركة (وأعضاء مجلس الإدارة) دون التاجر الفرد, وهى: 
- الإهمال بطريق الغش فى نشر عقد الشركة بالكيفية التى نص عليها القانون. 
-الاشتراك فى إعمال مغيرة لما فى نظام الشركة أو التصديق عليها.            
        وحسنا فعل المشرع المصرى عندما اعتبر عدم نشر عقد الشركة خطأ يستوجب مسئولية التاجر إذا ثبت أن امتناعه كان وليد سوء نية من جانبه. فهذا السلوك لا يتصور نسبته إلى التاجر الفرد, خاصة وأن القانون المصرى لا يعرف الشركة ذات الرجل الواحد. Uni-Personnelle 
        والمقصود بنشر عقد الشركة بالكيفية التى نص عليها القانون هو قيدها فى السجل التجارى, إلا إذا كان القانون قد وضع لها أسلوبا خاصا فى التأسيس والشهر مثل شركة المساهمة.  
        غير أن اكتفاء المادة 333 عقوبات باعتبار عدم نشر عقد الشركة بسوء نية تفالسا بالتقصير لا يتناسب مع الخطر الذى يولده بالنسبة لمصالح الدائنين. وكان من الأفضل فى رأينا اعتباره صورة للتفالس بالتدليس عند توافر قصد الغش. 
        أما المشرع الكويتى فقد تبنى وجهة نظر معاكسة عندما لم يعاقب على عدم نشر عقد الشركة واكتفى بتمييز مديري الشركات عن التاجر الفرد بعقابهم على الاشتراك فى أعمال مغايرة لما فى نظام الشركة أو التصديق عليها (مادة 791 من قانون التجارة ).  
(ب) حالات يعاقب فيها التاجر دون مدير الشركة 
        40 ـ توجد فروض يعاقب فيها التاجر الفرد فى القانون المصرى, عن التفالس بالتقصير الوجوبى ولا يعاقب فيها مديرا لشركة, هي: 
_ إذا رئي أن مصاريف التاجر الشخصية أو مصاريفه المنزلية باهظة.  
إذا حصل على الصلح بطريق التدليس.
        والسبب فى الاختلاف فى الحالة الأولى أن مصاريف مدير الشركة الشخصية ليس لها تأثير على الأداء المالي للشركة نظرا لاستقلال ذمته المالية عن الذمة المالية للشركة. وبالتالى فإن من الطبيعي أن يختلف التاجر الفرد عن مدير الشركة فى مسئوليته فى هذه الحالة0
        وبالإضافة إلى الحالات السابقة للتفالس الوجوبى التى تقتصر فى سريانها على التاجر الفرد, اشتملت المادة 331 عقوبات على حالة للتفالس الجوازى لا تسرى إلا على التجار دون مديري الشركات التجارية. ذلك هو الفرض الذى يحكم فيه بإفلاس التاجر قبل أن يقوم بالتعهدات المترتبة على صلح سابق. 
        أما المشرع الكويتى فقد نص على حالة لعقاب التاجر الفرد عن التفالس بالتقصير لا يوجد مثيلها بالنسبة للمديرين. تلك هى إنفاق مبالغ باهظة على المصروفات الشخصية أو المصروفات المنزلية (مادة 790 من قانون التجارة الكويتى ). 
        وقد أحسن المشرع الكويتى عندما اعتبر الحصول على الصلح بطريق التدليس ضمن حالات الإفلاس بالتدليس سواء ذلك الواقع من التاجر الفرد أم مدير الشركة. وهو فى ذلك قد خالف المشرع المصرى التى اعتبرها صورة للتفالس بالتقصير. 
41- خطة المشرع الفرنسى فى عدم التفرقة بين التاجر الفرد ومدير الشركة: 
        فضل المشرع الفرنسى بمقتضى القانون رقم 85 -98 الصادر فى 25 يناير لسنة 1985 المعمول به حاليا عدم التفرقة فى المعاملة بين التاجر الفرد ومدير الشركة التجارية فى خصوص المسئولية عن التفالس. فقد نصت المادة 136 من القانون سابق الذكر على انطباق أحكامه ثلاث طوائف: الأولى ـ التجار والحرفين, الثانية – كل شخص يدير شركة بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر. أما الطائفة الثالثة فتشمل الأشخاص الطبيين الذين يشكلون شركة تدير الشركة التى شهر إفلاسها. هذا من ناحية. 
        ومن ناحية أخرى, رفع القانون سابق الذكر الصفة التجريمية عن بعض الحالات التى كان معاقبا عليها فى ظل القانون السابق الصادر فى 13 يوليو سنة 1967 . ولم يبقى من الأحكام الخاصة بمديري الشركات ( والأشخاص الطبيعيين الذين يمثلون شركات تقوم على إدارة الشركة المفلسة ) إلا المادة 209 من القانون الفرنسى رقم 85 – 98 لسنة 1985 التى تعاقب مديري الشركات أو ممثلي الشركة المهنية الذين أخفوا أو حاولوا إخفاء مال من أموالهم بغرض التهرب من سريان أحكام الإفلاس الشخصى عليهم. وتضيف نفس المادة إلى ذلك معقابتهم إذا أقروا على خلاف الحقيقة بمديونيتهم للغير بغرض التهرب من أحكام الإفلاس الشخصى.   
الفصل الثانى 
شرط التوقف عن الدفع 

        42 – نصت المادة 328 عقوبات على معاقبة "كل تاجر وقف عن ديونه"عن جريمة التفالس, دون أن تتعرض لتحديد المقصود بالتوقف عن الدفع. وقد سلك المشرع الكويتى نفس المسلك عندما نص فى المادة 788 من قانون التجارة على أنه " يعتبر مفلس بالتدليس …. كل تاجر شهر إفلاسه بحكم نهائى وثبت أنه ارتكب بعد وقوفه عن الدفع أحد الأعمال الآتية..". هذا التوقف عن الدفع شرط لشهر المحكمة المدنية( أو التجارية )إفلاس التاجر.غير أن ذلك لا يحول دون اختصاص القاضى الجنائى بالفصل فى توافره أو عدم توافره, خاصة وأنه شرط مفترض لوقوع غالبية جرائم الإفلاس( ). 
43- المقصود بالتوقف عن الدفع:  
         لم يضع القانون المصرى ولا الفرنسى تعريفا للتوقف عن الدفع.وقد اكتفى قانون التجارة الكويتى بالنص فى المادة 555 منة على القول بأن" كل تاجر اضطربت أعماله المالية فوقف عن دفع ديونه التجارية, يجوز شهر إفلاس". وقد تولى القضاء تلك المهمة. وتطرد أحكام القضاء على تعريف التوقف عن الدفع بأنه عدم استطاعة التاجر وفاء ديونه فى مواعيد استحقاقها( ). كما عرفته محكمة النقض المصرية بأنه " هو الذى ينبىء عن مركز مالي مضطرب وضائقة مالية مستحكمة يتزعزع معها ائتمان التاجر وتتعرض بها حقوق دائنيه لخطر محدق أو كبير الاحتمال" ( ).   
        ويظهر من أحكام القضاء أن ليس كل ضائقة مالية يمر بها المشروع التجارى ترقى إلى درجة التوقف عن الدفع – فلا يعد متوقفا عن الدفع التاجر أو الشركة التى تتواجد فى الظروف الآتية: 
1-	عدم تساوى الأصول والخصوم:      
        44- لا ترتبط حالة التوقف عن الدفع بوجود أوعدم وجود ميزانية للتاجر أو الشركة ( ). مع ذلك فإن المادة 199 من التقنين التجارى المصرى تنص على أن " وعلى المفلس أن يرفق بتقريره المذكور الميزانية اللازمة..". وفى غياب ميزانية التاجر يمكن ندب خبير لجرد أصول وخصوم التاجر والتعرف على حالته الحقيقية. وفى حالة عمل التاجر لميزانية, لا يقتصر تقدير حالة هذا التاجر على لحظة عمل تلك الميزانية, بل يمكن أن يكون الإفلاس قد طرأ بعد الوقت الذى أظهر فيه الميزانية وضعا ماليا عاديا.  
        وإذا أتضح أن الأصول تغطى الخصوم بعد تصفية الشركة, فإن الحكم بالتصفية لا يكون قد أخطأ فى قضائه بذلك, إذا كان التاجر قد وقف عن دفع ديونه الحالة.   
2-	زيادة الخسائر عن الأرباح 
        44- لا يؤدى زيادة خسائر التاجر أو الشركة عن أرباحها بالضرورة إلى التوقف عن الدفع. فتقرير زيادة الخسائر عن الأرباح يظهر فى لحظة إعداد حساب الأرباح والخسائر الذى يعد مرة كل عام. أما التوقف عن الدفع, فإنه يمكن أن يطرأ فى أى لحظة من العام.   
        فسوء المركز المالي للتاجر أو الشركة لا يعنى حتما توقفه عن الدفع بشكل يبرر شهر إفلاسه, أى أن الإفلاس يختلف عن الاعسار( ). فقد يدير التاجر أو الشركة موردا للوفاء بديونه المستحقة, فلا يعد متوقفا عن الدفع. ومن صور هذا التدبير حصوله على قرض من بنك أو من جهة أخرى.     
        وعلى العكس من ذلك, قد يكون المركز المال للتاجر أو الشركة جيدا ولكنه لا يستطيع الوفاء بقيمة الديون المستحقة عليه, نظرا لنقص السيولة النقدية لديه. فيجب أن يوفى التاجر (أو الشركة) ديونه ولا يكتفي بواقعة أنه يستطيع الوفاء بها ( ). وهنا يعتبر التاجر فى حالة توقف عن الدفع, إذا لم يستطيع تدبير مورد للوفاء بتلك الديون. غير أنه غير أنه من الناحية العملية لا تلجأ المحاكم إلى شهر إفلاس إلا إذا كان المركز المالي للتاجر ميؤسا منه. فإذا كان موقفه المالي جيد ولكنه يحتاج إلى مهلة لتحقيق السيولة النقدية, فإن المحاكم تمنحه هذه المهلة. ولكن إذا قررت المحكمة أن التاجر (أو الشركة ) قد توقف عن الدفع, فإنه يتعين عليها أن تشهر إفلاسه دون مهلة للتاجر لتسديد ديونه( ).  
        غير أنه يحظر أن يلجأ التاجر (أو مدير الشركة) إلي أى تأخير لحظة التوقف عن الدفع باستخدام وسائل غير مشروعة فى مجال التجارة. من ذلك أن يشترى بضاعة بسعر مرتفع وبيعها بسعر منخفض للوصول إلى سيولة نقدية للوفاء بالتزاماته المستحقة, حتى لا يظهر أنه متوقف عن الدفع تلك هى فترة الريبة التى يعتبر المشرع المصرى فيها التاجر فى حالة توقف عن الدفع بصورة غير معلنة ويحاسب التاجر عن جرائم الإفلاس التى تقع منه فيها( ). وقد عالج المشرع الكويتى آثار الإفلاس من الناحية التجارية خلال فترة الريبة فى المواد من 584 إلى 589 من قانون التجارة ( ).    
        وعلى أية حال فإن تقدير توقف التاجر (أو الشركة ) عن الدفع مسألة موضوع يقدرها قاضى الموضوع دون رقابة من محكمة النقض عليه, متى كان الحكم غير معيب بالقصور فى التسبيب أو الفساد فى الاستدلال ( ). 
45ـ الطبيعة القانونية للتوقف عن الدفع    
        يثور التساؤل حول الطبيعة القانونية للوقوف عن الدفع: هل هو شرط مفترض للجريمة أم هو للعقاب عنها أم شرط إجرائي لازم لممارسة الدعوى العمومية؟    
        ويلاحظ أن النشاط محل التجريم فى المادة 328 عقوبات مصرى, وهو إخفاء التاجر ؟ لدفاتره أو إقراره على غير الحقيقة بديون الغير عليه أو اختلاس أو إخفاء جزء من ماله, يلزم أن يقع بعد توقفه عن الدفع. وبالتالى فلا تقع الجريمة إلا إذا سبقها هذا الشرط. فالوقوف عن الدفع هو إذن شرط مفترض للجريمة( ).    
        ونفس الأمر يقال بالنسبة لقانون التجارة الكويتى الذى تطلب صراحة أن تقع أفعال التفالس بالتدليس, سواء بالنسبة للتاجر الفرد أم مدير الشركة بعد الوقوف عن الدفع ( مادة 788, 789 ).  
        46- غير أن الأمر يختلف بالنسبة لبعض صور التفالس بالتقصير. فلم يستلزم قانون العقوبات المصرى وقوع الفعل بعد الوقوف عن الدفع. بل إن صورا للسلوك المعاقب عليها لا تقع إلا قبل هذا الوقوف عن الدفع لأنه يلزم أن تسبب فى وقوع هذا الوقوف عن الدفع. مثال ذلك المادة 330 ـ أولا و ثانيا وثالثا عقوبات. فالجريمة تقع إذا كانت مصاريف التاجر الشخصية باهظة أو استهلك مبالغ جسيمة فى القمار, إذا تسبب ذلك فى وقوفه عن الدفع أو أن تسوء حالته بعد وقوفه عن الدفع. ويفهم من صور المادة 330 عقوبات التى تنص على عقاب التاجر الذى " أوجب خسارة دائنيه ". كما أن السلوك المعاقب عليه فى المادة 331 ـ أولا عقوبات بشأن التفالس الجوازى بالتقصير وهو عدم إمساك دفاتر منتظمة يستوي وقوعه قبل الوقوف عن الدفع أو بعده.   
        فى هذه الصور المختلفة التقى يقع فيها السلوك قبل الوقوف عن الدفع لا يكون هذا الوقوف شرطا مفترضا فى الجريمة وإنما يكون شرطا للعقاب. فالتاجر لا يتعرض للمساءلة الجنائية إذا كانت مصاريفه الشخصية كبيرة وكانت الحالة المالية لمشروعه التجارى مزدهرة ( ).   
        وبالمثل فإن المشرع الكويتى قد اسقط تعبير الوقوف عن الدفع عند تجريمه للتفالس بالتقصير. وبالتالى فإن الأمر فى رأينا يختلف بحسب صورة التفالس بالتقصير. فهناك من صور السلوك مالا تقع إلا بعد الوقوف عن الدفع مثل الامتناع عن تقديم البيانات التي يطلبها منه قاضى التفليسة ومديرها, التصرف فى أمواله (أو أموال الشركة إذا كان مديرا) بعد وقوفه عن الدفع (أو وقوف الشركة ) بقصد إقصاء هذه الأموال, الوفاء بعد وقوفه عن الدفع بدين أحد الدائنين ( مادة 790 فقرة 3 ,4 ,5 ). عندئذ يكون الوقوف عن الدفع شرطا مفترضا لهذه الجرائم. وهناك من صور التفالس بالتقصير ما يقع قبل الوقوف عن الدفع مثل إنفاق مبالغ باهظة على مصروفاته الشخصية, عدم إمساك دفاتر تجارية, التصرف فى بضائع بأقل من سعرها العادي بقصد تأخير الوقوف عن الدفع, أنفاق مبالغ جسيمة فى أعمال المقامرة (مادة 790, بند 1, 2, 6, 7 ). فى هذه الحالات يكون الوقوف عن الدفع شرطا للعقاب وليس شرطا مفترضا فى الجريمة. 
        47 – أما إذا تطلب القانون بدء إجراءات الإفلاس بدلا من التوقف عن الدفع, كما فعل المشرع الفرنسى لعام 1985 (قانون 25يناير), فإن الأمر يختلف.    
ويرجع السبب فى ذلك إلى أن المشرع يستلزم عندئذ وجود شرط إجرائي سابق على بدء الدعوى الجنائية. وهذا يدعونا إلى القول أن الأمر يتعلق بقيد من قيود الدعوى. إلى ذلك انتهت محكمة النقض الفرنسية فى حكم لها صدر فى 10 مارس سنة 1986( ). وقد تعلق الأمر بمحاكمة أحد المتهمين عن جريمة اختلاس أمواله الخاصة إضرارا بالدائنين مع توقفه عن الدفع. وأثناء محاكمته صدر قانون جديد ينص على أنه "فى حالة بدء إجراءات الإفلاس, يعاقب الأشخاص المشار إليهم فى المادة 196 إذا نسب إليهم احد الأفعال الآتية:… ". فقد انتهت المحكمة إلى أن بدء إجراءات التفالس قيد من قيود الدعوى الجنائية, وبتالي فإنها قاعدة إجرائية. وكنتيجة لذلك فأن صدور قانون جديد تشتمل على تلك القاعدة لا يحول دون مساءلة المتهم وفقا لقانون الواقعة, ذلك أن القانون الجديد لا يعتبر أصلح للمتهم.   
        فالأمر إذن يصبح متعلقا بقيد من قيود الدعوى ولم يعد له وصف "شرط العقاب " لتعلقه بالإجراءات وليس بالموضوع هذا بالإضافة إلى اشتراط سبق توافر قبل تحريك الدعوى الجنائية ( ), مثله فى ذلك مثل الشكوى والطلب التي تتوقف الدعوى الجنائية على تقديمها. وفى ذلك تقول محكمة النقض المصرية " إذا صدر بعد رفع الدعوى قانون جديد أنشأ قيدا على رفع الدعوى الجنائية, فلا محل لما يتمسك به المتهم من وجوب أعمال مقتضى القيد الذى استحدثه القانون سالف الذكر والذي لم يعمل به إلا بعد رفع الدعوى عليه, ذلك أن الإجراء الذى يتم صحيحا فى ظل قانون معمول به يبقى صحيحا"( ).   
        ويختلف الأمر أيضا إذا استلزم صدور حكم نهائي بالإفلاس كما فعل المشرع الكويتى فى شأن الإفلاس بالتدليس حيث نصت المادة 788 من القانون التجارى على أنه " يعتبر مفلسا بالتدليس … كل تاجر شهر إفلاسه بحكم نهائي وثبت أنه ارتكب بعد وقوفه عن الدفع أحد الأعمال الآتية". وبالمثل فإن صدور حكم نهائي بشهر إفلاس أمر يتطلبه القانون الكويتى فى خصوص التفالس بالتقصير, تنص المادة 790 من قانون التجارة على أنه"يعد مفلسا بالتقصير …. كل تاجر شهر إفلاسه بحكم نهائي وثبت أنه ارتكب أحد الأعمال الآتية: لم يمسك دفاتر تجارية … ".  
        48- ونظرة إلى قانون التجارة الكويتى تظهر أن صدور حكم نهائي بشهر الإفلاس شرط ضروري وجوده بعد وقوع الفعل المؤثم وليس ضروريا أن يصدر هذا الحكم قبل وقوع الجريمة. ويعنى ذلك أن صدور حكم نهائي بشهر الإفلاس ليس شرطا مفترضا فى الجريمة, حيث لا يلزم وجوده بشكل سابق على الجريمة بل أنه شرط للعقاب عن الجريمة. هذه الجريمة إذا وقعت بالفعل فى وقت سابق ولكن لا عقاب عليها. وهذا يتضمن عدم تحريك الدعوى الجنائية لأن حق الدولة فى العقاب لا ينشأ قبل صدور الحكم بشهر الإفلاس يعتبر شرطا للعقاب وليس شرطا مفترض للجريمة. 
        ويترتب على اعتبار الوقوف عن الدفع شرطا مفترضا للجريمة أنه يلزم توافر العلم بوجوده لدى المتهم إذ أن الشرط المفترض ينتمي إلى النموذج القانوني للجريمة. أما فى بعض حالات التفالس التي يعتبر الوقوف عن الدفع فيها شرطا للعقاب, لا يلزم توافر ذلك العلم به. هذا من ناحية ومن ناحية أخرى فإن وصف الشرط المفترض وشرط العقاب يجعل منهما شرطا يتعلق بالموضوع وليس شرطا إجرائيا, وبالتالي فإن قواعد القانون الأصلح للمتهم تصبح واجبة التطبيق. 
        وعلى العكس من ذلك لا تطبق قواعد القانون الأصلح للمتهم فى حالة القيد الإجرائي. كما انه لا يلزم توافر العلم بارتفاع هذا القيد وصلاحية الدعوى العمومية للتحريك لدى المتهم حتى يسأل جنائيا. 
49- تحديد لحظة التوقف عن الدفع 
        يستعين القاضى للقول يتوقف التاجر (أو الشركة ) عن الدفع بعنصرين: الأول- فحص الموقف العام للتاجر ( أو الشركة ) وليس الاحكام إلى وجود دين واحد غير مدفوع. العنصر الثانى- أن التاجر (أو الشركة ) وصل إي حالة ميئوس منها. فلا يكفى أن يمر بصعوبات منها. 
        تطبقا لذلك قضت محكمة النقض بإلغاء الحكم الذى قضى بشهر إفلاس تاجر تأسيسا على أنه أصدر شيكا بدون رصيد بمبلغ 50 ألف دولار أمريكى, صدر على أثره حكم جنائى بإدانته وأنذر رسميا بإ لوفاء ولم يقم بالسداد( ). وقد انتهت المحكمة فى هذه القضية إلى أن الحكم بالإدانة من محكمة الاستئناف كان يشوبه القصور فى التسيب والفساد فى الاستدلال, إذ أنه أغفل الرد على دفاع جوهري أبداه التاجر أمام محكمة الموضوع يتحصل فى أن الشيك محل النزاع لا يمثل دينا عليه وإنما كان ضمانا لفتح اعتماد مستند لاسترداد بضاعة وقد كان مؤشرا عليه بعدم صرفه إلا بعد وصول البضاعة وأنة قام بتسوية الاعتماد المفتوح وأصبح من حقة استرداد الشيك. كما تمسك أمام محكمة الموضوع بأن امتناعه عن سداد قيمة الشيك إلى البنك لا يعتبر توقفا عن الدفع. ودلل على ثبات مركزه المالي ورسوخ أئتمانه بمستندات عديدة منها شهادتان من محكمة جنوب القاهرة بعدم وجود احتجاجات عدم دفع مقيدة ضده خلال نفس الفترة وصور إيداع مبلغ 35 ألف دولار بحسابه الجارى لدى البنك رافع دعوى الإفلاس وأوراق أخرى تفيد سداد مبالغ كبيرة للبنك خصما من مستحقاته لديه, فضلا عن أن البنك نفسه فتح إعتمادا مستنديا قبل ذلك بمبلغ 160 ألف دولار. وعلى ذلك فقد انتهت المحكمة إلى أن مجرد الامتناع عن دفع دين لا يعتبر توقفا عن الدفع, متى كان لاينبىء عن مركز مالي مضطرب للمدين.   
        وتقدر محكمة الموضوع تاريخ توقف التاجر عن الدفع. فإذا ما أصدرت المحكمة حكمها بشهر الإفلاس, فإن هذا الحكم يستتبع القول بتوقف التاجر (أو الشركة)عن الدفع, ليس فقط من تاريخ الحكم ولكن أيضا من تاريخ سابق تحدده المحكمة. فالحكم إذا له أثر كاشف وليس مقررا. وتحدد المحكمة فترة الريبة السابقة على تاريخ صدور الحكم والذي يعتبر التاجر فيها فى حالة توقف عن الدفع حيث تترتب جميع آثار الإفلاس, سواء من الناحية المدنية فى شكل بطلان التصرفات الصادرة من المفلس, أم من الناحية الجنائية فى شكل المسئولة الجنائية عن جرائم التفالس.     
        ويلاحظ أن القانون الفرنسي الصادر فى 25 يناير سنة 1985 قد ألغى فترة الريبة بعد أن تبناها منذ عام 1936 ( ). وبالتالي فقد نبذ المشرع الفرنسي نظرية الإفلاس الفعلي الذى أخذها عنه المشرع المصرى. وبدلا من ذلك تنص المادة 196 من القانون سابق الذكر على تجريم أفعال معينة إذا وقعت بعد افتتاح إجراءات الإفلاس ouverture dune procedure de redressement judiciaire. فقد تفادى المشرع الفرنسي  فى قانون 25 يناير سنة 1985 الاشارة إلى فكرة التوقف عن الدفع وبدلا من ذلك فإنه يعاقب التاجر أو الشركة أو الحرفى الذى اشترى بضاعة لبيعها بأقل من سعر السوق حتى يؤخر بدء إجراءات التفالس أوالذى يستعمل وسائل غير مشروعه لتحقيق هذه الغاية. كذلك فإنه يعاقب على اختلاس أو إخفاء جزء من أصول التجارة دون اشتراط أن يتم ذلك بعد التوقف عن الدفع. وبالمثل فإن إمساك دفاتر ( أو أوراق محاسبية ) صورية أمر يعاقب عليه دون استلزام أن يتم ذلك بعد التوقف عن الدفع ( مادة 197 من القانون سابق الذكر ).      
        أما القانون المصرى والقانون الكويتى فإنها لايزالان يستعملان تعبير الوقوف عن الدفع قبل صدور حكم نهائي بشهر الإفلاس وهو مانقصده به الإفلاس الفعلى (مادة 328 وما بعدها من قانون العقوبات المصرى ومادة 788 من قانون التجارة الكويتى).    
50- مدى ضرورة صدور حكم بالوقوف عن الدفع   
        لم تستلزم المادة 328 عقوبات صدور حكم يقرر الوقوف عن الدفع. ويترتب على ذلك أن القاضى الجنائى هو الذى يقرر لحظة هذا التوقف. ومؤدى ذلك أن القانون المصرى يأخذ بنظرية الإفلاس الفعلى وهى النظرية التى
 كان يأخذ بها القانون الفرنسى.           
        فقد كان قانون 13 يوليو سنة 1967 (مادة 139 ) فى فرنسا يحذو حذو القوانين السابقة لسنة 1958 (مادة 447 فقرة 2 من التقنين التجارى الفرنسى) وقبل ذلك المرسوم بقانون الصادر فى سنة 1955 (مادة 11 فقرة 2 ) مقررا المساءلة الجنائية عن التفالس دون استلزام سبق صدور حكم بالتوقف عن الدفع.      
        غير أن الوضع قد تعدل مع صدور قانون 25 يناير سنة 1985 حيث استلزمت المادة 197 سبق وضع المشروع تحت الرقابة القضائية redressement judiciaire.   وهنا إحالة إلى المعنى المدنى والتجارى بشكل يستبعد فى نفس الوقت التضارب الذى كان ينشأ بين القضاء المدنى أو التجارى المختص بشهر الإفلاس والقضاء الجنائى من الناحية الاخرى حول تحديد ما إذا كان التاجر والشركة قد توقفا عن الدفع وحول تاريخ هذا التوقف.    
51- شروط الديون غير المدفوعة    
        يلزم فى الديون التى يتوقف التاجر عن الوفاء بها والتى تبرز شهر إفلاسه توافر عدة شروط:   
1-	أن تكون الديون معينة المقدار مستحقة الأداء:     
        لاتدخل الديون التى المستقبلة التى يحل بعد ميعاد استحقاقها فى تقدير المحكمة عند الحكم بشهر الإفلاس. واذا صدر هذا الحكم, فإن هذه الديون المستحقة فى المستقبل تصبح حالة الاداء.   
2-	أن يكون الدين تجاريا:   
3-	     تخاطب أحكام التفالس التاجر على وجه الخصوص بقولها " كل تاجر وقف عن دفع ديونه00 " ( مادة 328 عقوبات ). كما تخاطب هذه الأحكام شركة المساهمة وشركات الحصص (مادة 328 عقوبات) وهى شركات نظمها القانون التجارى. وما يقال عن القانون المصرى يقال أيضا عن القانون الكويتى حيث أشارت المادة 788 من قانون التجارة الكويتى إلى عقاب التاجر. أما المادة 789 التى عالجت جرائم الإفلاس الواقعة من مدير الشركة فإنها لم تشترط صراحة أن تكون الشركة تجارية وإن لم تحدد شكل الشركة, فأنها استلزمت صدور حكم نهائى بشهر إفلاس الشركة. والمعروف أن شهر الإفلاس نظام لا يطبق إلا على الشركات التجارية. أكثر من ذلك فإن المادة 789 من قانون التجارة الكويتى اعتبرت تاجرا كل شركة ولو كانت تزاول أعمالا غير تجارية.  
        52- ويعنى ذلك أن يكون الدين تجاريا بالإضافة إلى توافر صفة التاجر أو الشكة التجارية. غير أن بعض الديون المدنية تكتسب الصفة التجارية وبالتالى يجوز للقاضى الجنائى ان يقضى بتوقف التاجر عن دفعه كشرط مفترض لوقوع الجريمة أو كشرط للعقاب عنها. ويحدث ذلك فى حالتين:    
الحالة الأولى- العمل التجارى بالتبعية: 
        فى هذه الحالة يكون الدين مدنيا فى الأصل ولكنه يكتسب الصفة التجارية بالتبعية. مثال ذلك أن يشترى التاجر سيارة لنقل بضائع تجارية. فشراء السيارة فى حد ذاتة يعتبر عملا مدنيا ولكنه يكتسب الصفة التجارية لانه جاء تابعا للأعمال التجارية.   
الحلة الثانية- العمل التجارى بالاحتراف:  
        فى هذه الحالة يكون الدين مدنيا أيضا ولكن الشخص احترف القيام به مما أكسبه هو صفة التاجر. وينعكس أثر ذلك على العمل الأصلى نفسه فيتحول من الصفة المدنية إلى الصفة التجارية. من أمثلة ذلك ما قضى به من أنه يعتبر تاجرا من اعتاد ممارسة الاقراض بضمان عينى وخاصة إذا فتح محلا خصيصا لذلك , كما لو كان يدير بنكا صغيرا, الأمر الذى يجعل الاقراض عملا من أعمال البنوك ويكسب القائم به صفة التاجر, عندئذ يجوز شهر إفلاسه إذا توقف عن دفع دين يتعلق بهذا القرض العينى, على الرغم من أن القرض أو الاقتراض العينى من الأعمال المدنية أصلا إذا تم بصفة انفرادية  . ولايختلف الأمر فى ذلك عن المضاربة فى بورصة الأوراق المالية.فإذا تمت هذه المضاربة عدة مرات تظل تحتفظ بطابعها المدنى. أما إذا اعتاد القائم بها هذه المضاربات يوميا, فإن ذلك يجعل منه محترفا هذا العمل ويكتسب بالتالى صفة التاجر ويصبح العمل بدوره تجاريا( ). ويترتب على ذلك أنه يصبح مخاطبا بأحكام التفالس إذا توقف عن أداء دين مرتبط بهذه المضاربة.   
        وإذا كان هذا هو الوضع فى القانون المصرى, فإن المشرع الفرنسى كان يتبنى هذا الشرط أيضا حتى صدر قانون 13 يوليو سنة 1967. هذا القانون تضمن نصا صريحا على أن التوقف عن الدفع يشمل كافة الديون بغض النظر عن طبيعتها. 
        وقد كان يثور الخلاف فى فرنسا, قبل صدور قانون 13 يوليو سنة 1967, حول الطبيعة القانونية لبعض الديون غير المدفوعة: هل هى تجارية أم مدنية؟ من ذلك ديون التأمينات الاجتماعية وديون الضرائب المستحقة عن نشاط التاجر. وقد حكم القاضي الفرنسى بشهر الإفلاس بسبب التوقف عن دفع ديون التأمينات الاجتماعية المستحقة لصالح العمال العاملين بالمشروع, على أساس انها ترتبط بالنشاط التجارى( ).غير أنه لم يعد هناك مكان بعد صدور قانون 13 يوليو سنة 1967 للخلاف فى الرأى حول تحديد الطبيعة القانونية للديون غير المدفوعة.  
        ويلاحظ هذا الحل الذى تبناه المشرع الفرنسى منذ عام 1967 أمر منطقى لسببين:  
الأول- أنه مادام الدين الذى يقع على عاتق التاجر يتعلق بنشاطه, فلا محل للتفرق بين كونه دينا مدنيا أم تجاريا.  
الثانى- إن الشركة المدنية يجوز شهر إفلاسها. ومن العبث استلزام أن يكون الدين الذى على الشركة المدنية ذا طبيعة تجارية ولذلك فإن القضاء الفرنسى يعتبر عدم وفاء الشركة المدنية مبررا لشهر إفلاسها ( ) 
53- إثبات الوقوف عن الدفع  
        يعتبر الوقوف عن الدفع واقعة مادية يستعين القاضى الجنائى والمدنى فى إثباتها بكافة طرق الاثبات, فيمكن أن يستخلص من تحرير بروتستات عدم الدفع دون وجود سبب مقبول لامتناع التاجر عن الدفع وصدور أحكام بالمديونية وتوقيع حجوزات عليه أو اختفاء التاجر أو إغلاق المتجر أو أصدارة لشيكات بدون رصيد   ويعتبر إثبات تلك الواقعة مسألة موضوع متروكة لتقدير قاضى الموضوع دون رقابة عليه فى ذلك من محكمة النقض إلا فيما يقتصر على صحة إلاستدلال وكفاية التسبيب   
        وإذا كان القاضى المدنى أو التجارى حرا فى إثبات التوقف عن الدفع, فإن ذلك هو حال القاضى الجنائى أيضا عندما يعرض لإثبات التوقف تلك الوقعة باعتبارها شرطا للعقاب عن الجريمة.  
        فالقاعدة هى إذن حرية الاثبات ما دام المشرع لم يستلزم سلوك سبيل الإثبات القانونى. فقد قضى بأن الحكم الصادر بالتوقف عن الدفع لايخالف القانون إذا ارتكن إلى امتناع البنوك عن التعاون مع الشركة بسبب مخالفتهما لشروط اتفاق الصلح المعقود بينهما, مما أوجد الشركة فى موقف مالى يصعب الخروج منه( ). كما قضى بأن المطالبة الرسمية ليست شرطا فى إثبات حالة الوقوف عن الدفع خصوصا متى تبين وجود تدليس من جانب المتهم وللمحكمة الجنائية والمدنية الحق فى تقدير وجود حالة الوقوف عن الدفع مسترشدة بظروف الواقعة وبكل وسائل الاثبات. فالمطالبة فى المواد التجارية يجوز أن تكون بخطاب عادى أو برسالة تلغرافية.كما يجوز فى بعض الأحوال بطريق المشافهة(  )
        ولا تلتزم المحكمة, سواء أكانت مدنية أم جنائية بمدة معينة لاتتعداها من الناحية الزمنية للقول بتوافر حالة التوقف عن الدفع. فإذا كان القانون, كما فى فرنسا, قد استلزم مدة معينة لا يجوز قبلها أن يتمسك الدائنون ببطلان تصرف التاجر فى مواجهتهم, فهذا لايعنى أن المحكمة لا تستطيع أن تحكم بإفلاس التاجر أو الشركة فى تاريخ سابق على هذه المدة( ). وبهذا تتواجد أمام حالة من الإفلاس دون ان يترتب أثر من أثاره وهو بطلان تصرف المدين. 
        غير أنه فى صدد تحديد المسئولية الجنائية , لا يترتب أثر قانونى على تحديد وقت زمنى معين للطعن على تصرفات المدين من ناحية تقادم الدعوى الجنائية. فمدة التقادم تبدأ فى السريان من وقت ارتكاب الجريمة. ويتصور فى بعض الفروض أن تنقضى مدة الطعن على تصرفات المدين التاجر مع أن مدة التقادم لم تنقضى بعد عن جريمة التفالس وفقا للقانون الفرنسى. ويتضمن ذلك تناقضا بين اعتبار السلوك محلا للجريمة وبين اعتباره صحيحا منتجا لآثاره القانونية من الناحية المدنية. 

54- المحكمة المختصة بالوقوف عن الدفع 
        أعطت المادة 215 من التقنين التجارى المصرى سلطة الحكم بالوقوف عن الدفع إلى المحاكم المدنية والتجارية وكذلك المحاكم الجنائية بقولها "يجوز للمحكمة الابتدائية حال نظرها فى قضية معينة وللمحاكم التأديبية حال نظرها فى دعوى جنحة أو جناية أن تنظر ايضا بطريق فرعى فى حالة الإفلاس وفى وقت وقوف المدين عن ديونه إذا لم يسبق صدور حكم بإشهار الإفلاس أو سبق صدوره ولم تعين المحكمة بحكم آخر وقت الوقوف عن دفع الديون". 
        وعلى ذلك فإن المحكمة التي تتعرض لتحديد مدى التوقف عن الدفع قد تكون المحكمة المختصة بدعوى الإفلاس وقد تكون المحكمة الجنائية التي تحاكم المتهم (التاجر أو مدير الشركة) عن جريمة التفالس. فأما المحكمة المختصة بشهر الإفلاس فهي المحكمة المدنية أو التجارية الكائن فى دائرتها موطن التاجر أو الشركة (مادة 42- 2 مرافعات). ويقصد بالوطن التجارى موطن النشاط التجارى وليس محل إقامة المدين. أما تحديد المحكمة الجنائية المختصة فتسرى عليه قواعد الاختصاص التي وضعها قانون الإجراءات الجنائية, حيث أن المحكمة المختصة بمحاكمة المتهم هي إحدى ثلاث محاكم: المحكمة التي وقعت فى دائرتها الجريمة أو المحكمة التي يقطن فى دائرتها المتهم أو تلك التي تم القبض عليه فى دائرتها.    
        ولا يجوز الحكم الصادر من المحكمة المختصة بشهر الإفلاس حجية أمام المحاكم الجنائية فى القانون المصرى( ). فقد تحكم المحكمة المدنية بشهر إفلاس التاجر أو الشركة باعتبار أنه توقف عن الدفع بينما يقدر القاضي الجنائي أن التاجر لم يتوقف عن الدفع فيحكم ببراءته عن جريمة التفالس( ). وقد يحدث عكس ذلك فتقضى المحكمة الجنائية بالإدانة وترفض المحكمة المدنية شهر الإفلاس ( ). كما أن القضاءين يمكن أن يتفقا على أن التاجر توقف عن الدفع ولكنهما يختلفان على تحديد ميعاد ذلك التوقف( ). ويبرر الشراع ذلك استنادا إلى ذاتية القانون الجنائى بالنسبة للقانون التجارى( ). 
        وتأسيسا على اختصاص القضاء الجنائي الاصيل, فى القانون المصرى, بالفصل فيما يتعلق بصفة التاجر وبواقعة التوقف عن الدفع, قضى بأنه إذا نازع المتهم فى صفته كتاجر ورفضت محكمة الجنح قبول هذا الدفع استنادا إلى أنه قد صدر حكم من المحكمة المدنية باعتبار أن المتهم تاجر, فإن حكمها يكون قد أخطأ فى تطبيق القانون( ).  
        غير أن هذا لا يمنع القاضي الجنائي وفقا للقانون المصرى أن يستعين فى حكمه بالحكم الذى أصدرته المحكمة المدنية الذى قضى بشهر الإفلاس فيما تضمنه من توقف عن الدفع. وهذا لا يعفى القاضي الجنائي من أن يسبب حكمه الصادر التفالس فيما يتعلق بالوقوف عن الدفع. وقد قضى بأن الحكم الصادر فى التفالس والذي أحال إلى الحكم المدني فيما تضمنه من حيثيات دون أن يوردها بالذكر قد أخطأ فى القانون ويتعين نقضه ( ).  
        وفيما يتعلق بواقعة التوقف عن الدفع, عرض الأمر على القضاء المختلط المصرى فى قضية سبق فيها أنصدر حكم من المحكمة المدنية بتوقف التاجر عن الدفع. تمسك المتهم أمام المحكمة الجنائية بانتفاء صفة التاجر عنه. لكن محكمة الموضوع التفتت أثناء محاكمته عن تهمة التفالس عن دفاع المتهم المتمثل فى نفى صفة التاجر بحجة سبق الفصل فى الموضوع من قبل المحكمة المدنية التي قضت بتوقفه عن الدفع. فى ذلك قالت محكمة النقض المختلطة "وحيث أن محكمة الجنح ليس لها فقط أن تثبت حالة التوقف عن الدفع وصفة التاجر بالنسبة للمتهم رغم صدور حكم مخالف من المحكمة المدنية, وإنما أيضا لها مطلق الحرية فى أن تنفى عن المتهم صفة التاجر رغم صدور حكم تجارى يعتبره كذلك ويشهر إفلاسه. وحيث أن المتهم دفع التهمة عن نفسه بتمسكه بانتفاء صفة التاجر, لكن محكمة الجنح لم ترد على هذا الدفع واكتفت بالقول بأن هذه الصفة ثبتت نهائيا أمام القضاء المدني. وحيث أن استناد محكمة الجنح إلى القول المتقدم مخالف للقانون لا يعفيها من بحث دفاع المتهم, فيتعين إذن نقض حكمها لما وقع فيه من بطلان جوهري" ( ). 
        55- أما إذا تعلق الأمر بتحديد تاريخ التوقف عن الدفع فإن قضاء محكمة النقض المختلط ذهب إلى التزام المحكمة الجنائية. بما انتهت اليه المحكمة المدنية بخصوص تحديد هذا التاريخ. وقد استند هذا القضاء إلى التفسير بمفهوم المخالفة للمادة 215 من التقنين التجارى. هذه المادة الأخيرة تجيز للمحكمة الجنائية أن تنظر, بطريق فرعى فى حالة الإفلاس, موضوع تحديد وقت وقوف المدين عن دفع ديونه " مالم يسبق صدور حكم بإشهار الإفلاس أو سبق صدوره ولم تعين المحكمة بحكم آخر وقت الوقوف عن دفع الديون " ( مادة 215تجارى ).   
        غير أن محكمة الجنح المختلطة قد قاومت هذا التفسير مؤكدة أن المحكمة الجنائية لا تتقيد بما انتهت المحكمة المدنية أو التجارية, إذ إن الأمر لا يتعلق بمسألة أولية. إن التفسير بمفهوم المخالفة هو تفسير محل شك, خاصة إذا كان يتعارض مع القاعدة العامة( ). كما استند هذا الرأي الرافض إلى أن المحكمة المدنية لا تلتزم بما انتهت اليه المحكمة الجنائية إذا حكمت بالتفالس. بل إن المحكمة المدنية قد تعين فى حكمها ميعادا مؤقتا للتوقف عن الدفع: فكيف تلتزم به المحكمة الجنائية فى حين أن المحكمة المدنية المصدرة للحكم لا تلتزم بهذا الميعاد ؟    
        وقد قضت محكمة النقض الوطنية فى أحد أحكامها أن " مفهوم المخالفة ليس حجة يعتد بها فى كل الأحوال بل إنه لا قيمة له فى كثير من الصور التي تقوم فيها أسباب قوية على وجوب نبذ الأخذ به. فإذا أتى نص المادة بحكم خاص وترك الأمر فى غير هذه الحالة الخاصة بلا تنظيم, فللمحكمة أن تتبع ما توجبه ضرورات وأصول القانون "( ).
        فالمشكلة فى رأينا لا تثور إذا كانت المحكمة الجنائية هي التي اختصت بنظر دعوى التفالس ولم تكن دعوى الإفلاس قد رفعت أمام القضاء المدني أو رفعت أمام هذا القضاء الأخير وكان القضاء الجنائي قد أصدر حكمه قبل صدور حكم من الحكمة المدنية. فالحكم الجنائي يجوز الحجية فيما يتعلق بالفصل فى التوقف عن الدفع, وهو أمر لازم للحكم فى الدعوى الجنائية( ). فتنص المادة 102 من قانون الإثبات على أنه " لا يرتبط القاضي المدني بالحكم الجنائي إلا فى الوقائع التي فصل فيها هذا الحكم وكان فصله فيها ضروريا". ويعتبر الفصل فى شرط وضعه القانون لقيام المسئولية الجنائية, وهو هنا التوقف عن الدفع, أمرا لازما للحكم بالإدانة أو بالبراءة إذا كان مرد البراءة أنه لم يمتنع عن الدفع. 
        وفى هذا لا نتفق مع حكم الاستئناف المختلط الذى انتهى إلى عدم حجية الحكم الجنائي أمام المحاكم المدنية فى مواجهة دائني التفليسة بمقولة إنهم" لم يكونا طرفا فى الدعوى ولا محكمين فيها" وأن الحكم الجنائي لا يجوز الحجية أمام المحكمة المدنية إلا فى أمرين, الأول فيما يتعلق بوقوع الجريمة أو عدم وقوعها, والثاني فيما يتعلق بمرتكبيها( ). فالحجية لا تقتصر على ما جاء بالمادة 456 إجراءات جنائية فيما فصل فيه الحكم نهائيا, فما يتعلق بوقوع الجريمة وبوصفها القانوني ونسبتها إلى فاعلها " بل تتعدى الحجية إلى ما جاء بالمادة 102 من قانون الإثبات فيما فصل فيه الحكم الجنائي وكان فصله فيه ضروريا. هذا وإن كان القضاء الفرنسي قد انتهي فى أحكام له إلى عدم حجية الأحكام الجنائية فى موضوع التفالس أمام القضاء المدني ( ). فمن سلطة القضاء المدني أو التجارى, وفقا لهذا الاتجاه, أن يرفض شهر إفلاس التاجر على الرغم من سبق صدور حكم بالتفالس فى مواجهته.    
        أما الفرض الذى تفصل المحكمة المدنية فى دعوى الإفلاس قبل رفع الدعوى الجنائية أو قبل الفصل فيها, فإن المادة 457 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية لا تجعل للحكم الصادر فى دعوى الإفلاس حجية على المحكمة الجنائية بقولها " لا تكون للأحكام الصادرة من المحاكم المدنية قوة الشيء المحكوم به أما المحاكم الجنائية فيما يتعلق بوقوع الجريمة ونسبتها إلى فاعلها".   
        56- هذا التضارب بين الأحكام يتعين حله لصالح الحكم المدني الذى سبق الحكم الجنائي. من أجل ذلك يمكن اعتبار الحكم الصادر فى موضوع التوقف عن الدفع من اختصاص النوع للقضاء المدني. غير أن هذا الحل لا يخلو من عيوب. ذلك أنه يقتضى, فى حالة وجود دعوى خاصة بالإفلاس أمام القضاء المدني ووجود دعوى أخرى خاصة بالتفالس أمام القضاء الجنائي, أن يؤجل القاضي الجنائي الحكم فى الدعوى لحين صدور الحكم المدني. ومن الواضح أن ذلك من شأن أن يخلق مشاكل عملية أهمها بطء الإجراءات وأخرى قانونية أهمها احتمال تقادم الدعوى الجنائية.   
        فالقاعدة فى الإجراءات الجنائية أنه "تختص المحكمة الجنائية بالفصل فى جميع المسائل التي يتوقف عليها الحكم فى الدعوى الجنائية المرفوعة أمامها, مالم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك " (مادة 221 إجراءات مصرى). 
ويلاحظ أن نص المادة 215 من التقنين التجارى يعتبر نصا خاصا بالنسبة إلى القاعدة السابقة حيث تجيز المادة السابقة للمحاكم الجنائية والمدنية أن "تنظر أيضا بطريق فرعى فى حالة الإفلاس وفى وقت وقوف المدين عن دفع دينه إذا لم يسبق صدور حكم بإشهار الإفلاس أو سبق صدوره ولم تعين المحكمة بحكم آخر وقت الوقوف عن دفع ديونه ". ويقتضى مفهوم المخالفة أن الحكم بشهر الإفلاس الصادر من المحاكم المدنية يقيد المحكمة الجنائية. 
        57- وقد حسم القانون الكويتى هذه المشكلة عندما نص فى المادة 792 من قانون التجارة على أنه"إذا أقيمت على المفلس أو عضو مجلس إدارة الشركة المفلس أو مديريها أو القائم بتصفيتها الدعوى الجنائية بالإفلاس بالتدليس أو التقصير أو صدر عليه حكم بذلك, وفقا لأحكام المواد الأربع السابقة, بقيت الدعاوى المدنية أو التجارية محتفظة باستقلالها كما نظمها القانون دون أن تحال على المحكمة الجنائية أو أن يكون من حق هذه المحكمة التصدي لها, مالم ينص القانون على غير ذلك".      
        ويبدو من قراءة هذا النص رغبة المشرع الكويتى فى التأكيد على استقلال الدعويين الجنائية والمدنية كل منها عن الأخرى. فتستقل الدعوى المدنية الخاصة بشهر الإفلاس عن الدعوى الجنائية الخاصة بمحاكمة المتهم عن جريمة من جرائم الإفلاس فى الآتي:      
(1)	الجنائي لا يوقف المدني: أراد المشرع الكويتى هنا عدم تطبيق قاعدة "الجنائي يوقف المدني" وذلك بسب اختلاف محل الدعويين. فالدعوى المدنية محلها شهر إفلاس التاجر والدعوى الجنائية محلها تحديد مسئولية المتهم عن ارتكاب فعل من الأفعال التي وقعت قبل التوقف عن الدفع.  
(2)	الحكم الجنائي لا يجوز الحجية أمام القضاء المدني: ويفهم هذا من أن قانون التجارة الكويتى يستلزم لعقاب المتهم عن جريمة من جرائم الإفلاس سبق صدور حكم بشهر الإفلاس من القضاء المختص بذلك. ويعنى هذا أن الحكم الصادر بشهر الإفلاس من القضاء المدني يحوز الحجية أمام القضاء الجنائي, ذلك أن شهر الإفلاس معناه توقف التاجر عن الدفع ومعناه أيضا توافر صفة التاجر وكلاهما شرطان مفترضان فى الجريمة( ).  
        وبناء عليه فلا يجوز للمحكمة الجنائية أن تنظر الدعوى عن جريمة الإفلاس قبل أن يصدر حكم بشهر الإفلاس من القضاء المدني. ويعنى ذلك أن الحكم الصادر بشهر الإفلاس من القضاء المدني هو الذى يوقف الجنائي وليس العكس. كما يعني ذلك أن الحكم الصادر بشهر الإفلاس من القضاء المدني يحوز الحجية أمام القضاء الجنائي وليس العكس.   
        والحقيقة أن المشرع الكويتى لم يكن بحاجة إلى إيراد نص خاص بذلك فى المادة 792 من قانون التجارة مادام قد نص فى المواد 788, 789, 790, 791 على شرط سبق صدور حكم بشهر الإفلاس لعقاب المتهم الذى ارتكب الجريمة لان مؤدى حكم المادة 792 ضرورة أن ينتظر القاضي الجنائي صدور حكم بشهر الإفلاس من القاضي المدني.   
        وما دام الحكم المدني يحوز الحجية أمام القضاء والجنائي فيما يتعلق بشهر الإفلاس الذى يفيد توقف التاجر أو الشركة عن الدفع, فإن الحجية تمتد أيضا إلى تحديد تاريخ التوقف عن الدفع. وهذا أمر يفهم من مبدأ الحجية الذى يشمل الحكم الصادر بشهر الإفلاس والذي يتضمن تاريخ التوقف عن الدفع. 
الباب الثاني 
صور التفالس المعاقب عليه 
58- التفالس نوعان: تفالس بالتدليس و تفالس بالتقصير:
       يعرف المشرع المصرى والمشرع الكويتى نوعان من التفالس: التفالس بالتدليس و التفالس بالتقصير. وقد كانت تلك هي أيضا خطة المشرع الفرنسي حتى عام 1985 حين ألغى التفرقة بين التفالس بالتدليس و التفالس بالتقصير ولم يعد فى ذلك القانون إلا صورة واحدة لتجريم التفالس. 
59- ذاتية القانون الجنائي بالنسبة للقانون التجارى:  
        تقضى قواعد القانون التجارى بأن التصرفات المدنية التى يعقدها التاجر فى فترة الريبة تصرفات صحيحة ولكنها تعتبر غير نافذة فى مواجهة الدائنين. ومع ذلك فإن كثير من هذه التصرفات يعاقب عليها القانون الجنائي بوصف التفالس وخاصة بوصف التفالس بالتقصير( ). وهذا يبرز ذاتية القانون الجنائي الذى لا يعتد بصرف قانوني يمثل محل الجريمة بينما يعتد القانون التجارى بالعقد مادامت أركانه قد توافرت من رضاء ومحل وسبب. فإذا عقد التاجر كمدين مع أحد دائنيه صفقة معينة ولكن من شأنها أن تميزه عن بقية الدائنين, فإن سبب العقد مشروع إذا أنه يكمن فى الالتزامات المتبادلة بين طرفي العقد.
للتفالس صورتان بحسب الفاعل فى الجريمة: 
تنقسم أفعال التفالس من حيث الفاعل إلى قسمين: 
        تفالس يمكن أن يقع من التاجر الفرد أو مدير الشركة و تفالس لا يقع إلا من مدير الشركة: تخصص الفصل الأول من هذا الباب لدراسة النوع الأول ونفرد الفصل الثاني لدراسة النوع الثاني.  

الفصل الأول 
تجريم التفالس الواقع 
من التاجر الفرد أو مدير الشركة 
60- تضم هذه الطائفة أفعالا للتفالس وأخرى للتفالس بالتقصير. 
المبحث الأول 
تجريم التفالس بالتدليس 

61-المقصود بالتفالس بالتدليس 
        التفالس بالتدليس هو ارتكاب التاجر ( أو مدير الشركة) الذى توقف عن الدفع عمدا من الأعمال التي حددتها المادة 328 عقوبات وتعاقب عليها المادة 329 عقوبات بالسجن من ثلاث إلى خمس سنوات. أما فى القانون الكويتى فتعاقب المادة 788 من قانون التجارة على تفالس التاجر الفرد بالتدليس وتعاقب المادة 789 على تفالس مدير الشركة بالتدليس. 
62- المخاطب بأحكام التفالس بالتدليس 
        تتوجه المادة 328 عقوبات بصريح النص بالخطاب إلى التاجر الفرد, كما أنها تخاطب مدير الشركة بمقتضى الإحالة الواردة بالمادة 332 عقوبات على المادة 328 عقوبات. وتخاطب المادة 788من قانون التجارة الكويتى التاجر الفرد وبينما تخاطب المادة 789 مدير الشركة. 
63-خطورة التفالس بالتدليس: 
        يمثل التفالس بالتدليس خطورة خاصة تعكسها شدة العقوبات التي قررها القانون له وهى عقوبة الجناية. وهذا يظهر بوضوح أن الأمر لا يتعلق فقط بمصالح مادية للدائنين وإنما بتهديد مصلحة اجتماعية تتعلق بحسن سير القطاع التجارى والاقتصاد التجارى. يضاف إلى ذلك أن ارتكاب هذه الأفعال بنية الغش قد أضاف إلى خطورة هذه الأفعال خطورة تنبعث من الشخصية الإجرامية للفاعل من هذا النوع من الإجرام. فخطورة هذه الجرائم تعزى إلى طبيعة النشاط وكذلك إلى مظهر الركن المعنوي الذى يغفلها.  
المطلب الأول 
صور النشاط فى التفالس بالتدليس 
64-تعد د صور النشاط    
        يتخذ ا لنشاط فى جريمة التفالس بالتدليس وفقا للمادة 328 عقوبات مصرى والمادة 788 من قانون التجارة الكويتى إحدى صور ثلاث: 
_ إخفاء الدفاتر التجارية أو إعدامها أو تغيرها. 
_ اختلاس أو إخفاء المدين لجزء من ماله إضرار بدائنية.
_ الإقرار بديون صورية. 
        وقد أضاف المشرع الكويتى إلى حالات الإفلاس بالتدليس حالة الحصول على صلح بطريق التدليس (مادة 788 و789 من قانون التجارة الكويتى),وهى حالة أوردها المشرع المصرى ضمن حالات التفالس بالتقصير الوجوبى (مادة 330 عقوبات).  
        وقد اقتفى المشرع المصرى والكويتى أثر المشرع الفرنسي الذى قرر هذه الحالات للتفالس بالتدليس حتى تم تعديلها بشكل ملموس بمقتضى القانون الفرنسي الصادر فى 25 يناير سنة 1985. 
65- تعدد صور النشاط مع وحدة الجريمة 
        على الرغم من أن المادة 328 عقوبات قد أشارت إلى عدة صور من النشاط المعاقب عليه, فإن توافر صورة من هذا النشاط يكفى لوقوع الجريمة.
كما أن ارتكاب الفاعل لأكثر من صورة من صور هذا النشاط لا يجعله مرتكبا لأكثر من جريمة. فالجريمة واحدة على الرغم من تعدد صور النشاط. فإذا اختلس التاجر مالا وخبأ مالا آخر واعترف بديون صورية علية لشخص آخر,  فإنه مع ذلك يرتكب جريمة واحدة. تلك هي جريمة التفالس بالتدليس التي تستوجب توقيع عقوبة واحدة وذلك إعمالا لقواعد المسئولية عن الجريمة المتتابعة.  
الفرع الأول 
إخفاء الدفاتر أو إعدامها أو تغيرها 
66- صفة الفاعل فى هذا النشاط 
        لا تقع جريمة إخفاء الدفاتر أو إعدامها أو تغيرها المنصوص عليه فى المادة 328- أولا عقوبات بصفة تفالس بالتدليس إلا من تاجر أو مدير شركة تجارية (مادة 788 و789 من قانون التجارة الكويتى أيضا). غير أنه يلاحظ أن هذا النشاط إذا وقع من شخص غير تاجر (وليس مديرا لشركة). فإنه يمكن أن يقع تحت طائلة المادة 335 –أولا عقوبات "كل شخص سرق أو أخفى أو خبأ كل أو بعض أموال المفلس من المنقولات أو العقارات …" (المقابلة للمادة 794من قانون التجارة الكويتى). فما دامت الدفاتر التجارية لها قيمة فإنها كما يمكن أن ترد عليها السرقة, فإن النص الخاص الوارد بالمادة 335- أولا عقوبات (المقابل للنص الكويتى 794 من قانون التجارة) قابل للتطبيق بما جاء به من تشديد للعقوبات عن التي قررها المشرع فى تجريمه للسرقة البسيطة فيما يتعلق بالحد الأقصى للعقوبة ( ).   
        غير أن وضع نص خاص لحماية دفاتر ومستندات المفلس بشكل صريح كان من الأفضل تصوره مع مراعاة عدم التفرقة بين ما إذا كان الفاعل هو التاجر أو هو الغير. تلك هي الحظة التي اتبعها المشرع الأمريكى فى التقنين الجنائي الفيدرالي   ( Part. I ch. II title 18 & 151) والتي تعنى بحماية الدائنين بغض النظر عن فاعل الجريمة.   
67- شكل النشاط المعاقب عليه فى هذه الصورة:   
        تتفق مظاهر النشاط هنا فى أن محلها هو الدفاتر التجارية, ولكنها تختلف فى طبيعتها. فالأول فعل الإخفاء والذي يمثل نشاطا مستمرا. أما الثاني فهو إعدام الدفاتر وهو جريمة وقتية مثله فى ذلك مثل تغير الدفاتر. وعلى أية حال فإنه لا يلزم لوقوع الجريمة أن يرد الإخفاء أو الإعدام أو التغير على كافة الدفاتر, بل يكفى أن يرد على بعضها ( ). 
        والأصل أن الدفاتر التجارية ملك للتاجر الفرد وبالتالي فإنه له أن يتصرف فيها كمالك. غير أن توقفه عن الدفع من شأن أن يولد حقوقا للغير على أصول الشركة وأوراقها.  
ويتضمن التجريم فى هذه الصور ثلاث مظاهر:  
(أ‌)	إخفاء الدفاتر.  
(ب) إعدام الدفاتر.  
(ج) تغير الدفاتر.
        فى الصورة الأولى والثاني يحرم الدائنون من الاستفادة من وسيلة هامة من وسائل الإثبات لما لمدينهم لدى الغير من ديون ومعاملات. وقد تكون الدفاتر موجودة ولكن التاجر ( أو مدير الشركة) يتدخل بسلوك ايجابي ويقوم بتغيرها بالحذف أو بالإضافة أو بالاثنين معا.  
        وفى تحديد مفهوم الإخفاء, قضى بأن هذا السلوك يصدر من التاجر الذى يمتنع عن تقديم دفاتره( ). فالامتناع عن تقديم هذه الدفاتر إلى مأمور التفليسة أو المصفي القضائي يعد إخفاء لها.  
        ويلاحظ أن المشرع لم يصف الدفاتر فى "تغير الدفاتر"بأنها تجارية. 
وبالتالي فإن فائدة التجريم هنا تبقى إذا امتد النص إلى كافة الأوراق التجارية والتي ليس لها فى الأصل قيمة فى الإثبات من الناحية التجارية. وقد أحسن المشرع الفرنسي صنعا عندما لم يستعمل تعبير " التغير فى الدفاتر " وأكتفي بتجريم إخفاء المستندات المحاسبية (مادة 197- 4 من القانون الصادر فى 25 يناير سنة 1985 ). 
        والصورة الثانية المتعلقة بالدفاتر هي إعدام هذه الدفاتر. ويعد هذا قيد على الحق فى الملكية وخاصة بالنسبة للتاجر الفرد. ذلك أنه من لحظة تعلق حقوق الدائنين بها بسبب توقف التاجر عن الدفع, قدر المشرع أن الدفاتر لم تعد ملكا خالصا له, ومن ثم تدخل ليضع قيدا على الملكية ويحرم التاجر الفرد من التصرف فيها بإتلافها أو إخفائها.   
        أما فيما يتعلق بدفاتر الشركة, فإن هذا التدخل لا يمثل قيد على الحق فى الملكية, ذلك أن الدفاتر من ممتلكات الشركة كشخص معنوى ولا تخص مديرها.    
        ويستوي فى إعدام الدفاتر أن يكون ذلك بشكل جزئي أو بشكل كلى. فقد قضى بأن الجريمة تقع فى الحالتين. وإن كان لذلك تأثير, فإنه يقتصر على تقدير العقوبة( ).  
        أما الصورة الثالثة من التدخل المعاقب عليه ضد دفاتر الشركة فيتخذ صورة تغيير محتوى هذه الدفاتر. والواقع أنه قد ينطبق على تغير الدفاتر وصف التزوير فى الأوراق العرفية, لأن تغير الحقيقة فى الدفاتر الجارية من شأنه أن يولد عقيدة مخالفة للحقيقة ( ). ويأتي هذا من واجب الصدق الذى يلقيه القانون على عاتق التاجر ( ). فهي ليست مجرد إقرارات فردية, بل هي أوراق لها أهميتها فى الإثبات فى مجال القانون التجارى ( ).  
        ولم يحدد القانون المقصود بالتغير. ونحن نفهمه باعتبار يمثل كل تغير للحقيقة, سواء تم ذلك بوسيلة من وسائل التزوير المادي أو التزوير المعنوي. فيمكن أن يتدخل التاجر بالحذف أو بالاضافة أو الاصطناع (تزوير مادي)( ). ويمكن أن يقوم بتحريم بيانات كاذبة ابتداء فى هذه الدفاتر عندما يعلم أنه فى حالة توقف عن الدفع وقد حكم القضاء المصرى فى حكم سابق له بأن عبارة "أو غيرها" الواردة بالنص تشمل كل تغير مادي أو معنوى للحقيقة ( ). 
        غير أن التسوية بين التغير المادي والتغير المعنوي لا يحسم مشكلة قانونية أخرى وهي: هل يقع التغير بالامتناع ؟ فإذا امتنع الدائن عن كتابة ديون له على الغير, فهل يعتبر ذلك تغييرا للدفاتر تؤثمة المادة 328- أولا من القانون العقوبات (المقابلة للمادة 788 من قانون التجارة الكويتى) ؟ لا نعتقد ذلك متى اقتصر نشاط الفاعل على السلوك السلبي دون أن يقترن ذلك بحذف أو بإضافة أخرى صاحبت الامتناع عن تسجيل بيانات واجبة القيد. ونستند فى ذلك إلى حجتين: اٌٌٌلأولى- تصدر عن مفهوم تعبير التغيير وهو ما يفترض فى رأينا سلوكا إيجابيا فالتغيير لا يتصور وقوعه بالامتناع البحث. الثانية- أن عدم تسجيل بعض البيانات يجعل الدفاتر غير منتظمة , الأمر الذى يقع تحت طائلة تجريم التفالس بالتقصير الجوازى المعاقب عليه بالمادة 331 – أولا عقوبات (والمادة790 من قانون التجارة الكويتى).   
        وإذا كان تغيير الدفاتر يقع تحت طائلة التجريم الخاص الوارد بالمادة328- أولا عقوبات (والمادة 788 تجارى كويتي), فإنه يمكن أن يسرى عليه وصف التزوير إذا كان محله الدفاتر التجارية, فتظهر عندئذ مشكلة للتنازع الظاهري للنصوص. ويكون حل هذه المشكلة على أساس أن النص الخاص يقدم على النص العام. فإذا كان يلزم لوقوع التجريم الوارد بالمادة 328- أولا عقوبات (والمادة 788 تجارى كويتي) توافر صفة فى الفاعل لا يتطلبها نص التزوير, وإذا كان يلزم للعقاب على هذا التغير توافر شرط معين, هو الوقوف عن الدفع, لا يتطلبه نص التزوير, فإن نص المادة 328- أولا عقوبات هو نص خاص, بينما نص المادة 215 عقوبات عن التزوير فى أوراق عرفيه هو نص عام.  
        ويبدو حرص المشرع المصرى والكويتي على تشديد العقاب فى النص الخاص المتعلق بالتغير فى الدفاتر التجارية عند توقف التاجر عن الدفع مستندا إلي جسامة الحظر الذى يهدد المصلحة العامة عن الوضع لو تعلق الأمر بمجرد تزوير فى أوراق عرفية عادية فى غير حالة المتوقف عن الدفع.  
68- المقصود بالدفاتر فى مفهوم المادة 328 عقوبات:  
        لم تحدد المادة 328 عقوبات ( ولا المادة 788 تجارى كويتي ) المقصود بتغير الدفاتر, هل هي الدفاتر التجارية بالمعنى الفني للكلمة أو أى سجلات وأوراق خاصة بالتجارة بالنسبة للتاجر الفرد أو الشركة التجارية ؟  
        إذا فاسرنا المقصود بالدفاتر فى ضوء المقصود من الجريم, فإنه يمتد ليشمل كافة الأوراق والمستندات والأوراق الخاصة بتجارة التاجر أو الشركة التجارية, مادامت مفيدة لتحديد حقوق الدائنين( ).  
        ويؤكد ذلك أن المادة 4من القانون رقم 338 لسنة 1953 فى شأن الدفاتر التجارية فى مصر نصت على أنه" على التاجر أن يحتفظ بصورة طبق الأصل من جميع المراسلات والبرقيات التقى يرسلها لأعمال تجارية وكذلك جميع ما يريد إليه من مراسلات وبرقيات وفواتير وغيرها من المستندات التي تتصل بأعمال تجارية. بل إن المادة 7 من القانون سابق الذكر تلزم التاجر وورثته بالاحتفاظ بالدفاتر النصوص عليها في هذا القانون مدة عشر سنوات تبدأ من تاريخ إقفالها. كما تلزمهم بالاحتفاظ بالمراسلات والمستندات والصور المشار إليها فى المادة الرابعة مدة عشر سنوات.   
        وقد تبين القضاء المختلط فى مصر وجهة النظر هذه حتى لا يكافأ التاجر الذى لا يمسك دفاتر تجارية إذا ما عمد إلى إخفاء أو إعدام الأوراق والمستندات التي فى حوزته والتى لا غنى عنها لتحديد حقوق الدائنين( ). فقد رأت المحكمة فى القول بغير ذلك وضعا للتاجر منتظم الدفاتر فى مركز أسوأ من التاجر الذى لا يمسك دفاتر بل أوراقا غير منتظمة ولكنها ضرورية لمعرفة حقوق الدائنين إذا ما عمد كل منهما إلى إعدام مستنداته. فإذا ما عاقبنا التاجر منتظم الدفاتر على هذا الإتلاف ولم نعاقب التاجر الذى لا يمسك فاترا على ذلك, فإن الأمر يصبح منافيا للمنطق والعدالة. هذا من ناحية.   
        ومن ناحية أخرى, فإن المستندات غير منتظمة للتاجر وإن لم تعتبر من قبيل الدفاتر. فهي تعتبر من أموال الشركة وكذلك من أموال التاجر الفرد. وبتالي يسرى عليها حكم المادة 328 – ثانيا عقوبات ( وحكم المادة 788 تجارى كويتي) التي تعالج حالات أخرى من حالات التفالس بالتدليس وهى اختلاس أو إخفاء التاجر لمال من أمواله إضرارا بدائنيه.  
        فلا تفرقه بين التاجر الفرد والشركة. فتعتبر كافة الأوراق والمستندات والسجلات فى الشركة ملكا لها ولا يحق للمدير اختلاس شيء أو إخفاؤه.  
        وإذا لم يكن التاجر يمسك هذه الدفاتر بالمخالفة لأحكام القانون, فإنه لا يتصور أن يرتكب تلك الجريمة. ولكن المشرع جعل عدم إمساك تلك الدفاتر مبرر لمساءلته جنائيا عن التفالس بالتقصير (مادة 331 عقوبات للمادة 790 تجارى كويتي).   
        وتطبيقا لهذا التفسير قضي بأن المادة السابقة لا تقتصر فى تطبيقها على الدفاتر الإلزامية, بل تتناول ما يكون لدى المفلس من دفاتر اختيارية( ). ومع ذلك فإنه يحسن عدم التوسع فى مفهوم الدفاتر الاختيارية لكي يشمل كافة الأوراق التي بحوزة التاجر( ). هذا التوسع تأباه حسن السياسة التشريعية. 
        وقد اتجه القضاء الفرنسي إلى تفسير تعبير المستندات المحاسبية بشكل يشمل كافة الأوراق التي توضح الموقف المالي للتاجر( ). ولعل استخدام المشرع المصرى لتعبير الدفاتر هو الذى سبب غموض النص, وكان الأفضل استعمال تعبير المستندات المحاسبية كما فعل المشرع الفرنسي. والأقرب أن المشرع المصري قد قصد ذلك حيث أن المادة 328 من قانون العقوبات قد نظمت على غرار المادة 129 من القانون الصادر فى 13 يوليو سنة 1967 فى فرنسا.  
69- ضرورة حماية المعلومات غير المكتوبة للتاجر 
        يبدو التشريع المصري قاصرا عن حماية المعلومات غير المكتوبة التي يمتلكها المفلس والتى لها قيمة بالنسبة للدائنين لا تقل عن المعلومات المكتوبة, وخاصة فى عصر تتجه فيه الشركات إلى استخدام الكمبيوتر. كذلك فإن القانون الفرنسي الصادر فى 25 يناير لسنة 1985 يعتو ره النقص فى هذا المجال حيث يعاقب على إخفاء المستندات المحاسبية, ويصعب انطباق هذا الوصف على معلومات الحاسب الآلي.   
وقد التفت المشرع الفيدرالي الأمريكي إلى ذلك حيث سوى بين الدفاتر وبين المعلوماتrecorded information   المتصلة بالحالة المالية للتاجر أو الشركة ( ). بل إنه قطع شوطا كبيرا فى الحماية عندما أقام التسوية بين إتلاف المعلومات وإدخال معلومات خطأ فى أجهزة المعلومات التي يمتلكها التاجر أو الشركة false entry .    
الفرع الثاني 
اختلاس أو إخفاء أموال مملوكة للفاعل 
70- العلة فى التجريم 
        ترجع العلة من التجريم إلى أن التاجر يضمن فى أمواله الخاصة ديون مشروعه التجارى متى كان التاجر منفرد أو شريكا متضامنا فى شركة. كذلك فإن التجريم يسرى بالنسبة لمدير الشركة, حتى لو لم يكن شريكا متضامنا وفقا لأحكام القانون الفرنسي إذا قررت إذا قررت المحكمة إمتداد أثر الإفلاس إلى مالة الخاص يضر بحقوق الدائن, لأنه يقع على الضامن العام لهم. وقد أراد المشرع بهذا التجريم أن يغل يد التاجر الفرد وكذلك مدير الشركة عن التصرف فى أموالة التى تشكل الضمان العام للدائنين( )
71- الفاعل فى الجريمة                       
        يخاطب التجريم الوارد بالمادة 328- ثانيا عقوبات التاجر بشكل صريح. كما أن النص يخاطب مدير الشركة, وذلك مستفاد من الإحالة الواردة بالمادة 333 عقوبات, والتى تعالج مسئولية المديرين, على المادة 328 سالفة الذكر. 


        وقد اضطر المشرع المصرى إلى تكرار تجريم اختلاس الأموال الخاصة بالتفليسة إذا وقع من وكيل الدائنين وأفرد له نصا مستقلا. وكذلك جرم المشرع الاختلاس أو الإخفاء إذا وقع من شخص آخر غير هؤلاء, وذلك بالمادة 335- أولا عقوبات(مادة794 تجارى كويتى) والتى تعاقب بصيغة عامة " كل شخص سرق أو أخفى أو خبأ كل أو بعض أموال المفلس..". وخطة المشرع نعكس رغبتة فى تشديد العقوبة فى حالة الاختلاس أو الإخفاء الواقع من التاجر أو مدير الشركة إلى درجة عقوبة الجناية.      
        وقد حرص المشرع الكويتى على تشديد عقوبة سرقة أموال المفلس, حتى من غيره, إلى درجة الجناية حيث تعاقب الدادة794 من قانون التجارة على هذه السرقة الصادرة من أى شخص ليس المفلس وليس وكيل الدائنين بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات.      
73-المقصود بالاختلاس والاخفاء:  
        يقصد بالاختلاس هنا قيام المالك بالتصرف مال من أمواله مع علمه بأنه متوقف عن الدفع( ).   
        يعتبر تجريم الاختلاس هنا من الحالات التى يخرج فيها المشرع عن القواعد العامة. فالأصل أن الاختلاس لا يقع من مالك فهو فعل التملك لمال مملوك للغير, سواء فى جريمة السرقة أم فى خيانة الأمانة ( ). فإذا كان الفاعل تاجر فرد, فإن الاختلاس يرد هنا من ماله الذى يتصرف فيه مع علمه بأنه فى توقف عن الدفع أو على وشك أن يدخل مرحلة هذا التوقف لكي يتفادى دخول التفليسة. 
73- عدم دقة تعبير "اختلس" 
      يبدو أن استعمال تعبير " اختلاس غير ملائم لحقيقة أن المال ملك للتاجر وأنه فى حيازته فى نفس الوقت. غير أن هذه ليست هي المرة الأولى الذى يستعمل فيها المشرع تعبير اختلاس " للسلوك الواقع من المالك على ماله" فقد جرمت المادة 323 عقوبات بوصف الاختلاس ذلك الاستيلاء الذى يصدر من مالك الأشياء المحجوز عليها قضائيا ( مادة 217 جزاء كويتى). هذا المال وإن كان مملوكا للفاعل, إلا أنه ليس فى حيازته. وإذا كان نفس التعبير, استعمل أيضا بصدد استيلاء المالك للأشياء المنقولة التى رهنها, فلأنها أيضا ليست فى حيازته ( مادة 323 مكرر عقوبات). أما هنا فإن الدفاتر ملك للتاجر وهى فى حيازته فى نفس الوقت. أما بالنسبة لمدير الشركة, فإن تعبير " الاختلاس " يعتبر ملائما, حيث إن الدفاتر التجارية ملك للشركة وليست ملكا له.   
        ولتفادى تلك الصعوبة كان يمكن الاكتفاء باستعمال تعبير "الإخفاء". هذا السلوك يضر بمصالح الدائنين. ويلاحظ أن البيع يعتبر إخفاء للمنقول. يدل على ذلك أن المشترى يعاقب عن جريمة إخفاء الأشياء المسروقة إذا توافر لديه العلم بمصدر تلك الأشياء ولا يلزم أن يقوم بتخبئتها, بل تقع تلك الجريمة عند المشترى لها على أنها ملكه. ويؤكد ذلك أن القضاء المختلط فى مصر انتهى فى أحكامه له إلى أنه لا أهمية للتفرقة بين الاختلاس والإخفاء( ). وإلى أن المحكمة تستطيع معاقبة المدين المتهم بالاخفاء عن تهمة اختلاس( ). 
        وهذا الحل لا يثير مشكلة قانونية بالنسبة للعقار إذا أخذنا بما انتهى إليه القضاء ألأمريكى من عدم اقتصار الإخفاء على المعنى المادى Physical secretion وإلى امتداده إلى المعنى القانوني( ).   
        والإخفاء كما يتحقق بسلوك ايجابي, كما لو نقل التاجر بضاعة من متجرة إلى منزله أو إلى محل آخر, فإنه يمكن أن يقع بسلوك سلبي كعدم الإفضاء بمكان تواجد مال من أمواله( ). وقد انتهى القضاء الأمريكى إلى وقوع الإخفاء عند الامتناع عن ذكر مال مملوك للتاجر, حتى ولو لم يسأل هذا التاجر عن ذلك المال( ). فعليه واجب المبادرة إلى الكشف عنه للسنديك خلال مدة معقولة ( ). وقد استند القضاء الأمريكى فى وقوع الإخفاء بالامتناع إلى أن هذا الفعل يرد على العقارات مثلها فى ذلك مثل المنقولات. وحيث أن العقارات يمكن إخفاؤها, فإن ذلك يدل على أن الإخفاء ليس مقصورا على معناه المادي. 
        ولا يحول دون وقوع الجريمة أن يكون المتهم مليئا وأن أصوله كانت تكفى لاستمراره فى نشاطه التجارى ولكنه آثر إخفاء ممتلكاته حتى يبدو فى حالة توقف عن الدفع ويستفيد من قواعد الإفلاس فى تطبيق قسمة الغرماء على بعض ممتلكاته الظاهرة. فمتى كان المدين متوقفا عن الدفع من الناحية القانونية, فإن الجريمة تكون مكتملة الأركان( ).  
        وقد يتخذ الاختلاس شكلا صريحا وقد يقع فى شكل مستتر, كما لو نقل التاجر ملكية أصل من أصول مشروعه التجارى إلى شركة أخرى أنشأها خصيصا لهذا الغرض. 
        وقد قضى بوقوع نشاط الإخفاء متى امتنع التاجر عن ذكر أموال له للسنديك, حتى ولو كان هذا السنديك يعلم بوجود هذه الأموال من ظروف سابقه على تعين للإشراف على الشركة التي هي محل لقرار التصفية( ).   
        وتقع جريمة التفالس بالتدليس تامة إذا حاول المتهم تهريب أمواله إلى الخارج ولكنه ضبط على الحدود. ففعل الاختلاس وفعل الإخفاء عن روكية التفليسة قدتم قبل ذلك, مما يجعل تامة وليست شروعا. فقد قضت محكمة النقض الفرنسية بذلك استنادا إلى أن الكشف عن المال وضبطه لا ينفى سبق وقوع الجريمة فى لحظة سابقة وما زوال الضرر عن الدائنين إلا بفعل لاحق بعد تحقق ذلك الضرر( ).    
74- تجريم كذب المفلس يستوجب عدم عقابه عند قول الصدق وفقا للقانون الأمريكى 
        إذا كان المفلس يرتكب جريمة الإخفاء إذا سئل عن ممتلكاته ولم يكن صادقا فى الإدلاء عنها وعن مصدرها, فإن هذا يستتبع تقرير نوع من عدم العقاب إذا كان صدقه يتضمن اعترافا بأمور تستوجب المساءلة الجنائية. هذا المنطق القانوني يراعيه القانون الأمريكى الذى يتضمن عدم عقاب الشاهد وفقا للتعديل الخامس للدستور الأمريكى الذى يقرر مبدأ privilege against self incrimination.   
        ويختلف هذا النظام عما هو مقرر, وفقا للنظام الاتينى من أنه لا يجوز إجبار المتهم على تقديم دليل ضد نفسه وعدم جواز أن يفسر الصمت من جانبه على أنه دليل ضده. وبالتالي إذا وجهت المحكمة أوجهة قضائية أخرى السؤال إلى المتهم عن ممتلكاته, فإن التزامه الصمت لا يقيم دليلا ضده ( ). وقد يبدو متناقضا أن القضاء الأمريكى والقوانين ذات الأصل الاتينى يعتبر امتناع التاجر عن الإدلاء بمعلومات عن أمواله سلوكا مؤثما ولكنه لا يعتد به كدليل ضد المتهم. بيد أن هذا التناقض يرتفع إذا علمنا أن هناك فرقا بين قيام الجريمة وبين نسبتها إلى فاعلها عن طريق إقامة الدليل على ذلك.   
        وإذا كان من غير الجائز أن يلتزم شخص بتقديم دليل ضد نفسه, فإن الأمر يختلف بالنسبة لالتزام المفلس بالكشف عن ممتلكاته لمأمور التفليسة 
ألسنديك. فالأمر هنا يتعلق بجريمة وقعت وإنما بواقعة مشروعة هي امتلاكه لأموال معينة تمثل الضمان العام للدائنين. وهنا فإن عدم الصدق, سواء بالكذب الصريح أم بالامتناع عن ذكر الحقيقة, تقوم به جريمة الإخفاء. ويعد ذلك تطبيقا للقواعد العامة فى الالتزام بالصدق الذى تقع عند مخالفته بعض الجرائم إذا كان هذا الالتزام يجد مصدره فى نص القانون كالالتزام بالصدق عند الكشف عن الدخل والثروة عند تقديم الإقرار الضريبي. فالكذب فى هذا الإقرار تقع به جريمة التهرب الضريبي ( ), كما يعتبر الكذب فيه تزويرا فى هذا الإقرار نظرا لوجود هذا الالتزام بالصدق. 
        غير أن المشكلة تثور بالنسبة لمصدر الأموال التي يملكها المفلس. هنا لا ينبغي اعتبار الكذب فى الكشف عن مصدر الثروة, سواء أمام السنديك أم أمام مأمور الضرائب, جريمة, ذلك أنه إذا كان القانون يلزم بالصدق, فإنه لا يجوز أن يعاقب المتهم لأنه امتثل لأمر القانون وكشف بصدق عن أمور تتعلق بمصدر دخله.    
        هذا التضارب فى النتائج دعا المشرع الأمريكى إلى تقدير عذر معفى من العقاب للشاهد. فقد تضمن القانون الأمريكى نصا خاصا فى شأن الإفلاس bankruptcy يقرر هذا المزيد بخصوص الشهادة المقدمة من المفلس بخصوص مقدار ممتلكاته وكذلك مصدرها. فلا يجوز مساءلته جنائيا بناء على القانون الفيدرالي الأمريكى متى منحت تلك الحضانة    titlell,  U.S.C. & (25) (a) (10) وقد استثنى النص من ذلك الإعفاء ما يدل به المفلس فى جلسة استماع موضوعها الفصل فى اعتراضات الدائنين على إسقاط الديون. 
75- محل الاختلاس أو الإخفاء 
(أ) محل النشاط مال المدير وليس الشركة:  
        يرد النشاط المعاقب عليه هنا, فى حالة إفلاس الشركة, على أموال مدير الشركة إذا كانت ضامنة لديونها. ولا محل للقول بوقوع الجريمة على أموال الشركة إذ أن ذلك يسرى عليه تجريم خيانة الأمانة متى كان المدير متوليا لمهام منصبه. أما إذا كان قد أبعد عن ذلك العمل وتولى السنديك تلك المهمة, فإن ما يختلسه من أموال الشركة يسري عليه وصف السرقة.  
        وإذا كان الفاعل تاجرا فردا, فإن القانون المصرى لا يعرف مبدأ تخصص الذمة المالية. فالتاجر ليس له ذمة مالية خاصة بتجارته وذمة مالية أخرى عامة. ويقع هذا على عكس القانون الفرنسي الذى يعرف نظام المشروع الفردي ذي الرجل الواحد uni-personnellen الذى يسمح بوقوع الجريمة, رغم ذلك, على أمواله الخاصة.  
(ب) محل النشاط منقول أو عقار:
76- سواء أكان الفاعل تاجرا أم مديرا لشركة, فإن المقصود بالمال محل الجريمة هنا يشمل العقارات كما يشمل المنقولات. ولا يحول دون ذلك استعمال تعبير اختلاس وهو نفس التعبير الذى استعمله المشرع فى جرائم السرقة والنصب وخيانة الأمانة وجريمة اختلاس الأموال الأميرية, كما لا يحول دون ذلك استعمال لفظ "خبأ". فالاختلاس والتعبئة هنا لا يقتصران فى مفهومهما على المعنى المادي, بل يتخذان مفهوما قانونيا يشمل كل سلوك من شأنه استبعاد عقار أو منقول من ملاحقة الدائنين له.       
        بل إن اصطلاح "الاختلاس" فى جريمة اختلاس الأموال الأميرية وكذلك فى جريمة خيانة الأمانة لا يقتصران على هذا المفهوم المادي, بل إن له مفهوما نفسيا يتخذ صورة تغير النية من الفاعل على المال الذى فى حوزته. 
        وقد انتهى القضاء المختلط فى مصر إلى سريان التجريم على العقارات, شأنها فى ذلك شأن المنقولات إذا تعمد عدم الإفضاء بوجودها إلى وكيل التفليسة( ). 
        وقد تبنى القضاء الفرنسي نفسه التفسير عندما قضى بأنه يرتكب جريمة التفالس بالتدليس التاجر الذى باع عقارا إلى المصفى القضائي الذى كلف بالإشراف على التفليسة( ). وقد اعتبر القضاء أن التصرف فى هذا العقار المملوك للتاجر يعتبر انتقاصا منه لذمته المالية التي تمثل ضمانا للدائنين على الرغم من أن العقار لم يكن خاصا بتجارته. فالقضاء الفرنسي يتبنى مفهوما موسعا للاختلاس ليشمل كافة الأموال, عقارات أو منقولات, بل ليشمل أيضا كافة الحقوق التي تشكل الذمة المالية للتاجر( ). 
        يبقى أن هذه الجريمة لا إذا ورد سلوك الفاعل على أموال ليست له, كما لو كان أمينا عليها أو وكيلا عن مالكها أو تخص زوجته( ). 
(ج) هل الأموال تشمل الديون التي للتاجر  
77- عبرت المادة 328 ـ ثانيا عقوبات عن محل النشاط بأنه "مال". وهنا يثور التساؤل حول ما إذا كان للتاجر ديون على الغير: هل يتعين عليه أن يذكرها وإلاارتكب الجريمة المشار إليها؟ هل عدم ذكرها يرقى إلى مرتبة الإخفاء كما فى حالة الأموال المادية ؟ للإجابة على ذلك يتعين أن ننبه إلى أن وكيل الدائنين يمارس دعاوى المدين تجاه مدينه. وهذا يعنى أن دعاوى التاجر تدخل ضمن التفليسة, وبالتالي يقع واجب الصدق على التاجر بشأنها.  
        غير أننا لا نعتقد أن ذلك يشمل الدعاوى التي يمكن أن يمارسها التاجر ضد الغير للمطالبة بتعويض على أساس من المسئولية التعاقدية أو التقصيرية. فدعاوى المطلوبة بالدين هي التي تدخل فى التفليسة, متى كان هذا الدين محققا واجب الأداء. أما فى دعاوى المسئولية, فإن تقرير الدين يحتاج إلى حكم بذلك. ومتى لم يصدر هذا الحكم, فإن الدين المتمثل فى قيمة التعويض يعتبر دينا غير محقق الوجود.  
(ب‌)	تعين محل النشاط والحق فى الدفاع  
78- إذا اتخذ الإخفاء صورة السلوك السلبي فى شكل حجب المعلومات عن وكيل التفليسة أو عن مأمور التفليسة التي تخص وجود أموال المتهم, فإن قرارالإتهام يجب أن يعين هذه الأموال يجب أن يعين هذه الأموال التي كانت محل النشاط والغرض من هذا التعين هو تمكين المتهم من الدفاع عن نفسه. فإذا لم يعين قرار الإتهام هذه الأموال بما في الكفاية,ولم تقم المحكمة بهذا التعين بنفسها, كأن تندب خبير لذلك, فإن حكمها بالإدانة يكون مشوبا بالقصور فى التسبب لإخلاله بالحق فى الدفاع. وقد انتهت المحكمة الفيدرالية الأمريكية إلى هذه النتيجة بصدد قضية وصفت فيها الأموال التى أخفاها المتهم بأن قيمتها تصل إلي 20987026 دولار( ). قررت المحكمة أن تحديد مقدارالأموال لا يكفى لتعينها بشكل قاطع, إذ يلزم تحديد محتوى هذه الأموال ومفرداتها بشكل ناف للجهالة.   
79 - وحدة النشاط رغم تعدد المحل: 
        إذا قام التاجر (أو مدير الشركة) باختلاس أو بإخفاء أكثر من مال يمتلكه فى أوقات مختلفة تحسبا لشهر الإفلاس, فإننا لسنا أمام تعدد للجرائم( ), بل إن الأمر يتعلق بجريمة واحدة, وهى من نوع الجريمة المتتابعة( ). بالتالي إذا ظهر أن المتهم قد اختلس أو أخفى مالا آخر, غير ذلك الذى حوكم عنه, فإن هذا الحكم, سواء بالإدانة أم البراءة يحوز حجية الحكم المقضي به ولا يجوز إعادة محاكمة التاجر (أو مدير الشركة ) عن وقائع الاختلاس أو الإخفاء التي ظهر أنه ارتكبها قبل ذلك( ).    
        وقد ذهب رأى إلي أن المتهم عن اختلاس مال من أمواله إضرارا بالدائنين تحول دون إعادة محاكمة عن اختلاس مال آخر أو عن إخفاء دفاتره, استنادا إلى وحدة الجريمة وهى التفالس بالتدليس. فتبرئته عن التفالس بالتدليس تحول دون محاكمته عن نفس الجريمة مرة أخرى( ).  
        غير أن هذا الرأي يعيبه أن حكم البراءة الذى صدر كان عن اختلاس التاجر لمال معين من أموال, إضرار بالدائنين وبالتالي فإن هذا الحكم لا يجوز الحجية إلا عن هذا النشاط دون غيره. ذلك أن حجية الأمر المقضي به تقتصر على وحدة النشاط ولا تمتد إلى الوصف القانوني. 
        وإذا كان الحكم الصادر بالإدانة عن تهمة الاختلاس ثم ظهر أن المتهم أخفى مالا آخر, فإن هذا النشاط لا يمثل,فى رأينا, جريمة مستقلة. وبالتالي لا يجوز محاكمته عن هذا الفعل من جديد. فقد عاقبت المادة 328 – ثانيا كل من اختلس أو خبأ جزءا من ماله إضرار بدائنيه. ويعنى ذلك أن الجريمة تقع إما بالاختلاس أو بالإخفاء عن نفس الوصف القانوني للجريمة. فالأمر لا يتعلق بجريمة جديدة ولكن بنشاط مختلف. 
        وتفرق أحكام للقضاء الأمريكى بين الاختلاسات والتى وقعت من التاجر قبل تعين سنديك وتلك والتى صدرت منه بعد ذلك. فيعتبر الأولى جريمة إخفاء, أما الثانية, فيعتبرها جريمة اختلاس ويحكم بتعدد العقوبات, أى بعقوبة مستقلة لكل منهما( ). غير أننا لا نرى ضرورة لهذه التفرقة حيث إن الاختلاس والإخفاء مظهران للنشاط فى جريمة واحدة وليس فى جريمتين منفصلتين.   
        ويلاحظ أنه رغم وحدة الجريمة من الناحية القانونية, فإنه إذا كان قرار الاتهام قد تضمن وقائع إخفاء أموال فقط, فلا شيء يمنع المحكمة من تعديل الوصف من إخفاء إلى اختلاس, مادام الأمر لم يتضمن إضافة وقائع جديدة. فلأصل أن المحكمة تستطيع تعديل الركن المعنوي للجريمة( ), إذا كان الإخفاء بنية الاستيلاء, كما تمتلك المحكمة تعديل الوصف من الاختلاس إلى الإخفاء بحذف نية الاختلاس من قرار الاتهام.  
80- طبيعة الجريمة   
        الجريمة ذات طبيعة مؤقتة إذا اتخذت شكل الاختلاس. ولكنها ذات طبيعة مستمرة إذا اتخذت شكل الإخفاء. وجدير بالملاحظة أن الاختلاس المقصود هو ذلك الذى يرد على المال بعد شهر الإفلاس أو قبله بمدة قصيرة, حيث كانت ظروف الشركة أو المشروع تتجه به نحو التوقف عن الدفع. وبالتالي فإن الاختلاس إذا تم قبل الوقوف عن الدفع يتحول إلى جريمة إخفاء. هذه الأخيرة تبدأ من وقت امتناع التاجر(أو المدير المتضامن) عن ذكر الأموال التي يمتلكها للسنديك. فإذا كان منقولا وباعه المتهم ثم وضع ثمنه فى حسابه فى البنك, فإن إخفاء وجود هذا الحساب تبدأ به الجريمة.  
        وعلى ذلك لا يقبل من المتهم أن يتمسك بأن وقائع الاختلاس وقت قبل شهر الإفلاس, ذلك أنه يمكن معاقبته عن الإخفاء. وقد قضى بأن تحديد لحظة بدء هذا الإخفاء لا يؤثر على كفاية تسبب حكم الإدانة إذا كان ثابتا أنه كان موجودا وقت تعين ألسنديك( ).  
        وتنتهي الجريمة بانتهاء حالة الاستمرار. فإذا امتنع عن تقديم الدفاتر التجارية إلى مأمور التفليسة أو المصفى القضائي, فإن الجريمة تقوم بوصف الإخفاء, وتظل قائمة إلى أن ينتهي واجبه فى تقديم هذه الدفاتر. عندئذ تنتهي الجريمة وتبدأ مدة التقادم فى السريان. 
        غير أن بعض صور التفالس بالتدليس من طبيعة الجرائم المؤقته وليست المستمرة. فمن أعدم دفاتره, فإنه يرتكب جريمة مؤقته يبدأ حساب التقادم فيها بعد حدوث هذا الإتلاف. والأمر على خلاف ذلك فى حالة الإخفاء الذى هو من طبيعة مستمرة. أما تحديد صور النشاط الذى عوقب عنه الفاعل, فإنه يرجع سلطة محكمة الموضوع . فقد قضى بأنه إذا أدين المتهم عن النشاط المؤثم بوصفه إخفاء وليس إعداما للدفاتر, فإنه لا يجوز له أن يتمسك بوصف قانون مختلف أمام محكمة النقض, إلا إذا نسب إلى المحكمة خطأ فى تطبيق القانون أو تفسيره( ). فالقاعدة أنه لا يجوز المنازعة فى الوقائع أمام محكمة النقض. 
81- مكان وقوع الجريمة 
إذا أخفى المفلس أمواله فى بلد غير تلك التي يمارس فيها تجارته, أين تقع الجريمة؟ 
        يلاحظ أن النشاط فى جريمة إخفاء المفلس لأمواله هو امتناع عن الإفصاح عن أماكن تواجد تلك الأموال أو البضاعة. وبالتالي فإن الجريمة تقع فى المكان الذى سأله ألسنديك فيه عن ماله عندئذ ينعقد الاختصاص للنيابة وللمحكمة التي وقعت فيها الجريمة, كأحد معايير الاختصاص المكاني للقضاء الجنائي. ولا يجوز التمسك ببطلان الحكم استنادا إلي صدوره من محكمة غير مختصة, لأن البضاعة أو الأموال موجودة بمكان آخر ليس فى دائرة اختصاصها. إلى هذه النتيجة انتهى القضاء الأمريكى فى أحكامه( ). 
82- الاشتراك فى الجريمة 
        يتصور وقوع الاشتراك فى جريمة الاختلاس أو الإخفاء إذا اتخذ النشاط شكل التحريض أو الاتفاق أو المساعدة( ). أما إذا تعد الأمر إلى حصول هذا الشريك على مبالغ أو غيرها من المنقولات من التاجر (أو مدير الشركة) فإنه يرتكب جريمة إخفاء الأشياء المتحصلة من جريمة( مادة 44 مكررا عقوبات)( ). وقد أضفى القضاء الفرنسى وصف الشىء المتحصل من جريمة على العمولة التي تقضاها وكيل أعمال agent daffaires فى مقابل مساعدته للتاجر على عقد صفقة لبيع ممتلكاته الخاصة حال توقفه عن الدفع مع علمه بذلك( ). 
83- شكل القصد الجنائي 
        يتخذ القصد الجنائي فى هذه الجريمة صورتين: 
أولى- وفيها يعلم التاجر ( أومديرالشركة) أنه متوقف عن الدفع فيسارع إلى التصرف فى أمواله أو إخفائها للتهرب من رجوع الدائنين عليه( ). 
الثانية- وفيها يعمل التاجر بداءة على إحداث توقفه عن الدفع, أى أنه هو الذى يتسبب فى ذلك. ومن أسباب هذا التوقف أن يخفى أمواله أو يتصرف فيها إذا كان تاجرا فردا. أما إذا كان مديرا لشركة, فإن تصرفه فى ماله الخاص لا يتصور أن يتسبب فى وقوف الشركة عن الدفع. وتطبيقا لذلك قضى, بالنسبة للتاجر الفرد, أن الحكم يعتبر مسببا تسبيبا كافيا إذا ذكر أن الفعل (وقد كان اختلاسا لماله) كان معاصرا للتوقف عن الدفع( ). كما قضى بالنسبة لمدير شركة أن فعل الاختلاس يمكن أن يقع قبل وضع الشركة تحت إشراف القضاءreglement judiciaire أو بعد وضعها بالفعل تحت ذلك الإشراف ( ). 
        ولا يلزم أن يحدث التوقف عن الدفع حتى يحاسب التاجر (أوالمدير ) بل أن يعلم بحالة المشروع المتدهورة من الناحية المالية والتى تجعل توقفه عن الدفع أمر وشيكا( ). فقد يرتكب المتهم لسلوكه المعاقب عليه فى شكل اختلاس أو إخفاء لأمواله تحسبا لتوقفه الوشيك عن الدفع.      
الفرع الثالث 
الإقرار بديون صورية 
84- العلة من التجريم: 
        كما يحظر قانون العقوبات تخفيض أصول التاجر أو الشركة بطريق الغش فإنه يعاقب أيضا على زيادة الخصوم بطريق الغش عن طريق الإقرار بديون وهمية( ). لذلك تعالج المادة 328 عقوبات الكذب الواقع من التاجر أو مدير الشركة حيث يلجأ أحدهما إلي الإقرار علي غير الحقيقة بأنه مدين للغير بمبالغ حتى يقلل من الضمان المقرر للدائنين( ). 
        وكان من الضروى اللجوء إلى هذا التجريم بنص خاص لحماية الدائنين من هذا الغش الذى يلجأ إليه التاجر الذى من شأنه تقليل الضمان المقرر لهم. والحقيقة أن الأمر لا يقتصر على مصالح الدائنين فقط, بل يتعداه إلى حماية المصالح العامة المتمثلة فى ضمان حسن سير التجارة والاستثمار الذى لا يتحقق له الحماية إلا مع حماية الائتمان. 
        فهذا الكذب لا يقع تحت طائلة النص العام فى التزوير وذلك بسب أن الأمر يتعلق بإقرارات فردية من المدين إلى الغير يقر لهم فيها أنه مدين لهم بمبالغ فى ذمته. والقاعدة أن الكذب فى الإقرارات الفردية لا يعد تزويرا إلا إذا ألقى القانون واجب الصدق على محرره, وهو ليس كذلك فى الغرض محل الدراسة. 
85- شكل ألا قرار
        يستوي لوقوع النشاط المؤثم أن يقر المدين كتابة بذلك أو بدون هذه المديونية فى ميزانيته أو فى غيرها من الأوراق.بل يكفى لوقوع الجريمة أن يقر التاجر شفهيا بهذه المديونية وكما تقع الجريمة بنشاط ايجابي يتمثل فى ذلك الإقرار, فإنها تقع أيضا بنشاط سلبي إذا امتنع التاجر عن تقديم أوراق أو إيضاحات مع علمه بما يترتب على ذلك الامتناع من انه يصبح مدينا للغير على غير الحقيقة بمبالغ فى ذمته لهم( ).  
86- تطلب نية الغش 
        ويفيد الإقرار بديون صورية توافر نية الغش عند وجود هذا الدين الصوري عادة. غير أنه لا يلزم هذا التلازم فى كافة الأحيان. فقد يولد الدين صوريا دون توافر نية الغش أى الإضرار بالدائنين كتوقيع التاجر كتوقع التاجر على سندات مجاملة ولكنه يقر بصحة هذه السندات أو يمتنع عن بيان صوريتها عندما يتوقف عن الدفع( ). 
المطلب الثاني 
النتيجة فى التفالس بالتدليس 
87- ركن الضرر فى التفالس 
        لم يورد القانون المصرى شرطا خاصا بالضرر فى جميع جرائم التفالس بالتدليس. غير أن الصورة الثانية التي تضمنتها المادة 328 عقوبات التي عالجت "اختلاس أو إخفاء جزء من مال التاجر " أوردت تعبير" إضرار بدائنيه ". هذا التعبير لم يتكرر فى الصورة الأولى ولا فى الصورة الثانية. فما هو المقصود بهذا الاصطلاح؟ وهل يفيد ذلك استلزام شرط الضرر؟  
        أتجه رأى فى الفقه المصرى إلى اشتراط ركن الضرر استنادا إلى طبيعة جرائم التفالس, إذ أنها تقع بالاعتداء على حقوق الدائنين. وحيث أن حقوق الدائنين حقوق تتعلق بالمصالح الخاصة, فإن الأصل أن الفعل لا يهم المصلحة العامة إلا بقدر ما يمثل من اعتداء على المصالح الخاصة. ويتأكد ذلك إذا علمنا أن المصلحة الخاصة هي مصلحة مادية خالصة وأن الأصل أن قانون العقوبات لا يتدخل لحماية الدائنين وكفالة استيفاء حقوقهم. هذه الغابة متروكة للقانون التجارى الذى نظم ذلك عن طريق نظام خاص بالإفلاس. 
        ويضيف أنصار هذا الرأي حجة إلى حججهم محصلها أن الضرر ركن فى التفالس بالتقصير بصريح نص المادة 330 عقوبات "… يعد متفالسا بالتقصير كل تاجر أو جب خسارة دائنيه بسبب..". ولا يعقل أن يقوم شرط الضرر فى التفالس بالتقصير دون التفالس بالتدليس( ). وبالتالي فإن أصحاب هذا الرأي يفسرون تعبير " إضرارا بدائنيه" الوارد بالمادة 328 – ثانيا بأن المشرع يقصد بها ضرورة توافر شرط الضرر( ). 
        ونحن إذا ننضم إلى هذه الحجج فى تطلبها لركن الضرر, فإننا لا نستلزم أن يقع الضرر بالفعل لقيام الجريمة, بل أنه يكفى أن يكون الضرر احتماليا فى جريمة التفالس بالتدليس, وذلك استنادا إلى الحجج الآتية:              
الحجة الأولى- إن تعبير " إضرارا" استعمله المشرع المصرى فى نصوص أخرى مثل المادة 341 عقوبات الخاصة بتحريم خيانة الأمانة بقوله " إضرارا بمالكيها أو أصحابها أو واضعي اليد عليها". ويتجه الفقه إلي أنه يكفى احتمال الضرر وليس وقوعه بالفعل( ). وقد انتهت محكمة النقض المصرية إلى هذا الرأي( ).         
الحجة الثانية- ليس بما ينافى المنطق أن يستلزم المشرع وقوع الضرر فى التفالس بالتقصير, بينما لم يستلزم ذلك بالنسبة للتفالس بالتدليس. بل إن هذا التميز يستند إلى مبرر قوى قوامه الاختلاف بين شكل الركن المعنوي فى الجريمتين. فالفعل عمدي فى جريمة التفالس بالتدليس وهنا تكمن خطورته. وإذا أضيف إلى ذلك أن ضررا محتملا يهدد مصالح الدائنين, فإن هذا يكفى لكي يجرمه المشرع. أما فى حالة التفالس بالتقصير, فإن الفعل فيه غير عمدي وهنا كان من الطبيعي أن يستلزم المشرع وقوع الضرر بالفعل (مادة 330عقوبات). 
        غير أنه يلاحظ أن المشرع المصرى فى معالجته للحالات الثلاث للتفالس بالتدليس أشار إلى ركن الضرر فى الحالة الثانية دون الأولى والثالثة. ويرجع ذلك فى رأينا إلى أن الحالة الأولى والثالثة لا يمكن تصورهما دون حدوث ضرر ناجم عنهما. ففي الحالة الأولى يخفى التاجر دفاتره أو يعدمها أو يغيرها. وهذا واضح الضرر بالنسبة للدائنين. وفى الحالة الثالثة يعترف التاجر, على غير الحقيقة بمديونيته للغير.وهو ما يضر الدائن, إذ أنه يثقل الضمان العام المقرر لهم بالأعباء, وبالتالي يضعف منه بالنسبة للدائنين الحقيقيين. أما فى الحالة الثانية, فإن المشرع يقصر التحريم على حالة تصرف التاجر بأسلوب غير مشروع فى أمواله الخاصة إضرارا بدائنيه لأن الأصل أن من حقه أن يتصرف فى هذه الأموال متى كانت مملوكة له. 
        يبقى أن التجريم الوارد بالقانون المصرى, شأنه فى ذلك شأن القانون الفرنسي لم يعلق وقوع الجريمة على حدوث ضرر فعلى بحقوق الدائنين( ). فتقرير بطلان التصرف الذى أجراه التاجر المدين فى مال من أمواله ليس من شأنه أن يمنع وقوع الجريمة. كذلك فإن العثور على الدفاتر التي أخفاها التاجر لا يحول دون وقوع الجريمة. هذه الجريمة قد وقعت بالفعل فى وقت سابق. وما العثور عليها أو تقرير بطلان التصرف إلا إجراء لاحق.       
        وإذا انتفى احتمال الضرر لا تقع الجريمة. من ذلك ما قضى به من أنه إذا امتنع التاجر عمدا عن ذكر أن له قطعة أرض, حتى يتفادى دخولها التفليسة, لا يرتكب مع ذلك جريمة التفالس بالتدليس, إذا كانت تلك الأرض مرهونة للوفاء بدين يماثل قيمتها أو يزيد عنها( ). فى هذه الحالة ينتفي احتمال إيقاع الضرر بالدائنين.
        والعبرة فى تحديد الضرر هي بما يلاحق مجموع الدائنين وليس طائفة منهم. فإذا رهن التاجر عقارا لأكثر من شخص وعمد إلى تسجيل الرهن الثاني بالأسبقية على الرهن الأول حتى يكسب أحداهما أولوية على الآخر, فإن ذلك لا يدخل فى عموم المادة 331-رابعا عقوبات بوصفه تميزا لأحد الدائنين إضرارا بباقي الغرماء"( ). لأن المضرور هنا هو أحد الدائنين وليس مجموعهم. كما أن الأمر يتعلق بطائفة معينة من الدائنين وهم الدائنون المرتهنون وليس الدائنين العاديين( ). 
        وقد ينسب إلى الفاعل قام بتصرف مادي فى عقار كان محل الرهن لصالح أحد الدائنين فقلل من قيمتة بحيث أصبح العقار غير كافي لاستيفاء هذا الدائن لحقه من قيمة هذا العقار وبالتالي أصبح يزاحم بقية الدائنين فيما بقى له فى ذمة المدين. ما بدر منه يضير حقوق الدائنين العاديين وليس فقط هذا الدائن المرتهن. وبالتالي فإن سلوكه يعاقب عليه بالوصف الوارد بالمادة 328- ثانيا من قانون العقوبات.هذا التصرف يمكن أن يوصف بأنه اختلاس, حيث أن هذا الاصطلاح يمتد إلى التصرفات المادية, مثلها فى ذلك مثل التصرفات القانونية( ). 
        وإذا وقع الضرر, فإنه لا يجدي التاجر أنه أصلح الضرر أو أن سبب الضرر زال ولم يصب الدائنين فى النهاية ضرر ما. فإذا كان الثابت من الدعوى أن المتهم لم يقرر لوكيل الدائنين بوجود عقار له وإنما علم هذا الوكيل بوجود هذا العقار بعد ذلك فتتبع العقار وأدخله التفليسة, فإن ما نسب إلى المتهم يمثل التفالس بالتدليس المعاقب عليه, أما اعتراف المتهم بعد ذلك بأن العقار له, فإن لا يعدو أن يكون نوعا من اصلاح الضرر الذى لا يحول دون وقوع الجريمة. هذه الجريمة وقعت عند وقوع النشاط الذى صور بنية الإخفاء عن الدائنين.  
        أما المشرع الكويتى فلم يشر فى أى من نصوصه إلى ركن الضرر سواء فيما يتعلق بالتفالس بالتدليس أم بالتفالس بالتقصير. فلا يلزم وقوع الضرر ويكتفي باحتمال وقوعه.
88- مدى تطلب علاقة السببية مع التوقف عن الدفع 
        لم تستلزم المادة 328 عقوبات أن يكون النشاط المنسوب إلى المتهم قد تسبب فى توقفه عن الدفع كتاجر أو توقف الشركة التي هو مديرها عن الدفع. وقد تبنى القانون الفرنسي الصادر فى 25 يناير سنة 1985 نفس الحطة عندما أورد فى المادة 197 منه أفعالا تقع تحت طائلة العقاب إذا صدرت بعد بداية شهر الإفلاسredressement judiciair.
        ولكن السؤال يثور: هل يلزم أن يصدر السلوك المعاقب عليه بعد التوقف عن الدفع أم قبله؟   
        لا يوجد فى القانون المصرى (مادة 328 عقوبات) ولا فى القانون الفرنسي (مادة 197من قانون 25 يناير لسنة 1985 )ما يحدد اللحظة والتى وقع فيها النشاط المعاقب عليه. فالمادة328 عقوبات مصرى تنص على أن " كل تاجر وقف عن دفع ديونه يعتبر فى حالة تفالس بالتدليس فى الأحوال الآتية: إذا أخفى دفاتره أو أعدمها أو غيرها…". والمادة 197 من قانون 25 يناير لسنة 1985 فى فرنسا تنص على أنه " فى حالة البدء فى إجراءات وضع المشروع تحت إشراف القضاء    redressement jndiciaireيعاقب الأشخاص المذكورون فى المادة السابقة إذا ارتكبوا فعلا من الأفعال الآتية..". 
        كما لا يظهر من صياغة المادة 778 تجارى كويتي أن علاقة السببية يلزم أن تتوفر بين النشاط المعاقب عليه والوقوف عن الدفع. 
        وصياغة القانون المصرى كالقانون الكويتي تجعل التوقف عن الدفع شرطا مفترضا فى الجريمة. فما يهم هو أن تقوم حالة الوقوف عن الدفع حتى تقوم الجريمة. أما لحظة هذا الوقوف وكذلك لحظة وقوع النشاط المعاقب عليه, فإنهما غير مرتبطين. فلا يلزم توافر أى نوع من علاقة السببية بين النشاط والوقوف عن الدفع. 
        ويثور التساؤل: إذا استبدل التاجر بمال من أموال التفليسة بعد جردها مالا آخر عديم أو قليل القيمة. فهل يسرى عليه تجريم اختلاس فى التفالس بالتدليس أم الاختلاس فى جريمة السرقة ؟ يرتكب التاجر جريمة التفالس بالتدليس طالما وقع هذا الفعل بعد الوقوف عن الدفع. أما إذا قام به قبل هذا الوقوف عن الدفع, فإن الفعل لا يعاقب عليه لأن أموال التجارة هي أمواله, فلا يوصف الفعل بأنه اختلاس. وإذا كان الفاعل مدير شركة, فإن وقوع الفعل بعد توقف الشركة عن الدفع يجعله مسئولا عن التفالس بالتدليس.أما فى حالة وقوع هذا الفعل قبل وقوف الشركة عن الدفع, فإن وصف خيانة الأمانة هو الذى ينطبق إذا كانت الشركة عامة, فإن وصف اختلاس المال العام أو الاستيلاء على المال العام هو الذى ينطبق وفقا لما إذا كان المال حيازة هذا المدير أم لا. 
        وبالمثل فإنه إذا كان المتهم قد اعترف بديون صورية, فإن تفرقة تقوم بحسب ما إذا تم هذا الاعتراف قبل أم بعد الدفع. فقد يقبل التاجر كمبيالات المجاملة باعتبارها مسحوبة عليه دون أن يكون مدينا للساحب قبل حدوث الوقوف عن الدفع بمدة زمنية كبيرة. هذا الفعل لا يقع, فى رأينا, تحت تجريم التفالس بالتدليس. فالقانون الجنائي لا يتدخل فى المشروع الفردي إلى هذه الدرجة, إنما يتوقف هذا التدخل على قيام حالة الوقوف عن الدفع والتى تهدد بوجودها مصالح الدائنين.  
        وفى هذا لا نوافق على اعتبار الوقوف عن الدفع شرطا للعقاب عن جرائم التفالس بالتدليس( ). فالقول بذلك يستوجب أمرين: الأول عدم التفرقة بين الأفعال التي وقعت قبل الوقوف عن الدفع وتلك التي وقعت بعد هذا الوقوف( ). والأمر الثاني – أن التقادم يبدأ فى السريان بعد تحقيق الوقوف عن الدفع ولي من وقت وقوع النشاط. فوفقا لرأى فى الفقه يبدأ التقادم فى السريان من وقت تحقيق شرط العقاب وليس من وقت تحقيق الجريمة( ). 
المطلب الثالث 
شكل الركن المعنوي فى التفالس بالتدليس 
89- التفالس بالتدليس جريمة عمدية 
        بالإضافة إلى صور النشاط المعاقب عليه, يفترق التفالس بالتدليس عن التفالس بالتدليس عن التفالس بالتقصير فى شكل الركن المعنوي. فيلزم توافر القصد الجنائي فى التفالس بالتدليس بينما يبنى التفالس بالتقصير فى بعض صوره على الخطأ غير العمدى من جانب التاجر المدين أو مدير الشركة. 
        ويبنى القصد الجنائي, وفقا للقواعد العامة, على العلم والإرادة. ويثور التساؤل هنا حول مدى اشتراط علم الفاعل بالتوقف عن الدفع. نرى أنه من الضروري توافر هذا العلم وخاصة إذا اعتبرنا الوقوف عن الدفع شرطا مفترضا فى الجريمة. فالقاعدة أنه يلزم توافر العلم بكافة العناصر المكونة للنموذج القانوني للجريمة ومنها الشرط المفترض. 
        فإذا كانت دفاتر التاجر قد احترقت أو ضاعت بسبب إهمال منه. فإن ذلك لا يجعل السلوك ينطبق عليه وصف التفالس( ). 
        وإذا كان توافر العلم شرطا فى الركن المعنوي, فإنه يلزم إقامة الدليل على توافره. وعبء إثباته يقع على النيابة العامة. غير أن قرينة تقوم, من الناحية العلمية, على علم التاجر ومدير الشركة بالموقف الصعب الذى يمر به مشروعه التجارى, الأمر الذى ينقل عبء الإثبات إليه, لأنها قرينة بسيطة. 
90- مدى استلزام القصد الخاص   
        لا يلزم, فى رأينا, توافر قصد جنائي من نوع خاص لوقوع جريمة التفالس. فالمادة 328 عقوبات لم تستلزم غاية معينة يسعى إليها الفاعل( ). 
        أما بالنسبة للصورة الثانية للتفالس بالتدليس والتى استخدمت فيها المادة 328 – ثانيا عقوبات تعبير " إضرارا بدائنيه", فإنها لا تعنى, فى مفهومنا, تطلب نية الإضرار بالدائنين. فيكتفي بالضرر الاحتمالي ولا يلزم وقوع ضرر فعلى ( ).وحتى إذا قلنا بضرورة وقوع الضرر لقيام الجريمة لأصبح الضرر يمثل النتيجة فى الجريمة وأصبح قصد إحداث تلك النتيجة جزاء من القصد العام وليس القصد الخاص.  
        فيكفى, فى رأينا, أن يتوافر العلم بطبيعة النشاط وهو أنه ضار بحقوق الدائنين, لأن الأمر يتعلق بخاصية من خواص هذا النشاط. فإننا نكون أمام القصد الجنائى العام.  
        وقد اتجهت بعض أحكام النقض الفرنسي هذا الوجهة إذا لم يكن الفاعل يسعى من وراء سلوكه إلى الاضرار بالدائنين فالجريمة تقع رغم ذلك. وتطبيقا لهذا قضى بوقوع الجريمة رغم أن المتهم كان يسعى من وراء سلوكه إلى تفادى مساءلته جنائيا عن إحدى الجرائم وليس إلى الإضرار بالدائنين ( ).      
        غير أن أحكاما للقضاء المختلط تطلبت قصدا من نوع خاص هو نية الاضرار الدائنين   , بل وألقت عبء إثبات توافر هذه النية على النيابة العامة ولم تفترض وجودها كما فعلت بعض أحكام النقض الفرنسي التي قالت بضرورة هذه النية. وتستند هذه الأحكام إلى تفسير تعبير "إضرار بدائنيه" على أنها تفيد ضرورة توافر نية الضرر.     

        ويلاحظ أن المشرع المصرى لم يستعمل تعبير" إضرارا بدائنيه" إلا فى الصورة الثانية من التفالس بالتدليس وهى تلك التي تقع بالاختلاس أو إخفاء مال مملوك للتاجر. وبالتالي تبقى الحجة محتاجة إلى تدعيم بالنسبة للصورتين, الأولى والثالثة من التفالس بالتدليس, اللهم إلا إذا كان سندهم هو طبيعة النشاط فى هاتين الصورتين.  
        غير أنه حتى هذه الحجة الأخيرة, والمستندة إلى طبيعة النشاط, ليست مقنعة تماما, حيث يمكن أن يتلف التاجر دفاتره أو يغيرها بقصد التهرب من الضرائب وليس بقصد الإضرار بالدائنين. ومن هنا فإنه يكفى, فى رأينا, توافر العلم بالضرر الاحتمالي أى بطبيعة النشاط, ولا يلزم توافر قصد الاضرار. 
        وقد جاءت نصوص القانون الكويتى ( قانون التجارة ) متجاهلة شرط الضرر فى جريمة التفالس بالتدليس (مادة 788 ومادة 789 ). بل إن المشرع الكويتى لم يشترط هذا الضرر لوقوع أى من جرائم التفالس بالتقصير.             
المطلب الرابع
                   المسئولية الجنائية عن التفالس بالتدليس      
         91-يبرز تأثر المسئولية الجنائية عن التفالس بالسياسة الجنائية من خلال الإتجاه نحو التشديد فى القانون المصرى والاتجاه الحديث نحو التخفيف فى القانون الفرنسى.   
92 - الاتجاه نحو التشديد   
        نظر المشرع المصرى والمشرع الكويتى بعين الخطورة إلى التفالس عندما قررا له عقوبة الجناية(السجن من ثلاث إلى خمس سنوات فى القانون المصرى بالمادة 329 عقوبات والعقوبة فى القانون الكويتى هي الحبس الذى لاتزيد مدته على خمس سنوات وفقا للمادة 788 والمادة 
789 تجارى كويتي). 
وهنا تميز موقف المشرع المصرى بالاتي: 
(1)	جرم المشرع سلوكا لا يدخل تحت طائلة التجريم وفقا للقواعد العامة مثل إخفاء التاجر لدفاتره التجارية أو إعدامها. فهذه الدفاتر ملك التاجر أصلا وبالتالي فإن التصرف فى الملكية لا يمثل جريمة فى القواعد العامة. وهنا فقد استثنى المشرع من حق المالك فى التصرف هذه الصورة من السلوك. ولا يختلف الأمر عن ذلك بالنسبة لتصرف التاجر فى أمواله الخاصة به. 
        كما أن المشرع عاقب على الإقرار للغير بديون وهمية مع أن هذا الإقرار لا يمثل تزويرا وفقا للقواعد العامة ( ).                          
        (2) أنه قرر عقوبة أشد من العقوبة المقررة للجريمة وفقا للقواعد العامة عن بعض الأفعال. فعلى حين يعاقب على التزوير فى الأوراق العرفية بالحبس , فإن تغيير الدفاتر التجارية يعاقب علية هنا بعقوبة التفالس بالتدليس وهى السجن.     
        ويرجع السبب فى موقف المشرع المصرى والمشرع الكويتى إلى انهما أعطيا وزنا خاصا للمصالح الآتية:   
المصلحة الأولى _ المصلحة العامة المتمثلة فى حماية الاستثمارات فى المشروعات التجارية.          
      المصلحة الثانية_ مصلحة الدائنين فى استيفاء حقوقهم من المشروع                                                                          التجارى عند شهر إفلاسه. فالمحال التجارى أعطى هذه المصالح أهمية خاصة تفوق تلك الأهمية فى المحال المدنى الذى يكتفى فيه بنظام الإعمار المدنى لكفالة حقوق الدائنين.        
93- الاتجاه نحو التخفيف:
        ويتمثل هذا الاتجاه فى موقف المشروع الفرنسي فى القانون الذى أصدره فى 25 يناير 1985 الذى يحكم حاليا قواعد الإفلاس والتفالس. وقد تمنى هذا القانون الخطوط التالية فى التجريم والعقاب. 
(1)	تجنيح التفالس بالتدليس: فبعد أن كان هذا النوع من التفالس يمثل جناية معاقبا عليها بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة قبل المرسوم بقانون الصادر فى 23 ديسمبر سنة1958, قد نزل إلى درجة الجنحة المعاقب عليها بالحبس فى حده الأقصى بسبع سنوات بمقتضى القانون رقم 81-82 الصادر فى 2 فبراير سنة 1981. وقد انخفضت العقوبة فى القانون رقم 85- 98 الصادر فى 25يناير لسنة 1985 إلى الحبس من ثلاث شهور إلى خمس سنوات. 
(2)	رفع المشرع الفرنسي فى القانون الصادر 25 يناير لسنة 1985 الصفة التجريمية عن بعض صور النشاط التي كان معاقب عليها ذلك بمقتضى القوانين السابقة وأخرها القانون الصادر فى 13 يناير سنة 1976. فقد اكتفت المادة 197 من قانون 25 يناير لسنة 1985 بالعقاب عن أربع صور للنشاط المعاقب عليه. 
المبحث الثاني 
تجريم التفالس بالتقصير
66-المقصود بالتفالس بالتقصير: 
        يقصد بالتفالس بالتقصير أن ينسب إلى التاجر فعل من الأفعال التي حددتها المادتان 330, 331عقوبات والتى تكشف عن خطأ صدر من الفاعل فى إدارته لتجارته. ويعاقب على التفالس بالتقصير بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين ( مادة 334 عقوبات). 
        التفالس بالتقصير قد يكون وحوبيا وقد يكون جوازيا. أما الجوازى , فإنه يسمح للقاضى باعتبار المتهم متفالسا أو عدم اعتباره كذلك رغم تحقق حالة من الحالات المنصوص عليها قانونا. أما التفالس الوجوبى بالتقصير , فهو لا يترك للقاضى خيارا إذا تحقق الفرض الذى يعاقب القانون عليه. هذه التفرقة لا يعرفها القانون الكويتى. 
        وهذا يبرز إختلافا واضحا بين التفالس بالتقصير التفالس بالتدليس يستحق التوضيح (مطلب أول) نتبعه بدراسة مستفيضة لصور التفالس بالتقصير (مطلب ثان).  
المطلب الأول
        مدى اختلاف التفالس بالتقصير عن التفالس بالتدليس 
-	أوجه الاختلاف الأساسية بين النوعين من التفالس 
        تتحلى مظاهر الاختلاف الأساسية بين الجريمتين فى الآتى: 
الأمر الأول- اختلاف صور النشاط المعاقب عليه فى كل منهما. فقد عددت المادة 330 عقوبات صور النشاط المعاقب عليه بوصفه التفالس الوجوبى بالتقصير. هذه المظاهر تختلف عما أوردته المادة 328 عقوبات من فروض معاقب عليها بوصف التفالس بالتدليس. 
الأمر الثانى- اختلاف شكل الركن المعنوى. فعلى حين يلزم توافر القصد الجنائى فى التفالس بالتدليس, فإن التفالس بالتدليس يجمع صورا عمدية للنشاط وأخرى غير عمدية. وفى ذلك تفرق أحكام قضائية بين الخطأ غير العمدى ومجرد الإهمال مع أن الاهمال صورة من صور هذا الخطأ غير العمدى( ). ويبدو من هذه التفرقة أن هناك رغبة لدى المحاكم فى قصر المساءلة الجنائية على السلوك الايجابي دون السلبي حتى لا يتحول جميع القائمين على الأعمال التجارية إلى مجرمين بسبب أخطاء مردها السهو أو عدم مراعاة القوانين واللوائح والانظمة للمهنة, وهى أخطاء يمكن أن يقع فيها الكثير منهم( ). 
        وإذا كان التفالس بالتقصير يتضمن بعض صور عمدية للنشاط, فإن هذا يظهر تناقضا من قبل المشرع فى وصف التفالس بالتقصير بينما لا يقع النشاط أحيانا إلا بصفة عمدية. ولعل مرد ذلك أن المشرع المصرى لم يوفق فى ترجمة الاصطلاح الفرنسي fraude simple فنقلها من القانون الفرنسي بوصفها تفالسا بالتقصير. 
الأمر الثالث- لم تطلب المادة 28 عقوبات توافر علاقة السببية بين النشاط المعاقب عليه وتحقيق إفلاس التاجر( ), بينما تطلبت المادة 330 عقوبات أن يوجب التاجر خسارة دائنية بسبب عدم حزمه أو تقصيره الفاحش. غير أن علاقة السببية لا تظهر فى التفالس بالتقصير الجوازى (مادة 331 عقوبات).        

المراجع:
  ـ أنظرد.حسنى المصرى “الإفلاس",1988 . 
 ـ د. محمود سمير الشرقاوى "القانون التجارى " ,الجزء الثانى , دار النهضة العربية , 1981, ص124. 
  ـد.فريدمشرقى, "جرائمالإفلاس فى التشريع المصرى" , مكتبة الانجلو المصرية, 1947 ,ص2.
  ـJean ROBIN, “Banqueroute” , Encyclopedie Dallor, Drit Penal,no5. 
  ـ د.محسن شفيق , "القانون التجارى المصرى " , 1951 , ص25 .
  ـ د. محمود محمود مصطفى, "شرح قانون العقابان ـالقسم الخاص", دار النهضة العربية, 1984, ص596,
د.محمود نجيب حسنى, "شرح قانون العقوبات ـ القسم الخاص " دار النهضة العربية 1988 ص1206, د.عبد العظيم وزير ,"جرائم الأموال ", دار النهضة العربية 1983 , ص 557.  
  ـ أنظرمؤلفنا فى "الحماية الجنائية للادخار العام في شركات المساهمة ", دار النهضة العربية 1988, ص 123 وما يليها.
   ـد. مأمون محمد سلامة, " قانون العقوبات ـ القسم الخاص, الجرائم المضرة بالمصلحة العامة “, دار الفكر العربي, 1980 ـ 1981, ص 268 
  ـد. فوزية عبدا لستار, "شرح قانون العقوبات ـ القسم الخاص", دار النهضة العربية 1982, ص 178.
  ـد. حسن المرصفاوى, "قانون العقوبات الخاص “, منشأة المعارف, الإسكندرية, 1978, ص 104.
  ـ أنظر لاحقا رقم 67.
 ـأنظر لاحقا رقم 180.
  ـ أنظر لاحقا رقم 237.
  -د. عبدا لعظيم وزير “ الشروط المفترضة فى الجريمة ", 1983, ص 76 
  -وقد قضى فى المسائل المدنية بأن إشهار الإفلاس جزاء يقتصر توقيعه على التجار الذين يتوقفون عن سداد ديونهم وأن احتراف الأ عمال التجارية لا يفترض وقوعه وأن عبء إثباته يقع على من يدعيه. وعلى محكمة الموضوع قبل الحكم بشهر الإفلاس التحققمن توافر صفة التاجر فى حق المدين: نقص مدنى 15 نوفمبر 1982 أحكام النقض س 51 ص921.
  - د. حسنى المصرى "القانون التجارى, العقود التجارية الإفلاس “, دار النهضة العربية, 1987 – 1988, ص 183.
 - Cass. Com. 7 Fev 19977, D. 1977. IR 486.
  - Crim. 6 mai 1890, B. C. n 50. 
  - T.G.I. Rennes 22 nov. 1968, J.C.P.1969. IV. 217;Crim.8mars 1966, B.C.81
 - Crim 8 mars s 1966, B. C. 81.
  - Cass. Req. 14mars 1888. S. 1888. I. 162, D. 1888. I. 168.                    
  - د. عبدالفضيل محمد أحمد , "القانون التجارى , الاعمال التجارية والتجار " , المرجع السابق, ص 91 .   
  - وقد سيعمد المدير إلى ذلك للتهرب من أحكام الإفلاس الشخصى وفقا للقانون الفرنسى الذى يجيز للمحكمة أن تحكم وفقا له بامتداد آثار إفلاس الشركة إلى الأموال الخاصة للمدير: أنظر لاحقا رقم 225.
  - Crim. 17 mars 1853, D.P.I. 114.
  -د. عبدالرؤف مهدى "شرح القواعد العامة لقانون العقوبات", الطبعة الثانية, ص170 
  -د. محمود سمير الشرقاوى "القانون التجارى ", الجزء الأول, دار النهضة العربية, 1982, ص148.
  -د. محمود سمير الشرقاوى, المرجع السابق, ص 148.
P. DUPONT- DELESTRAINT,”Droit penal des affaires et des societes commerciales” ,ed .Dalloz, 1980, P. 210     
28-Yves CHAPUT, “La Fillite”. Que sais-je? P.U.F. 1981, P. 114; P.DUPONT- DELESTARAINT, “Droit penal des
affaires des soietes commesrciales”, Dalloz, 1980, p. 120.
  - أنظر د.طعمة الشمرى, "قانون الشركات التجارية الكويتى 
  -أنظر لاحقا رقم 29. 
  - قانون رقم 85 -98. 
  - وقد أشار قانون التجارة الكويتى فى المادة (10 ) منه إلى أن صنع الفنان عملا فنيا بنفسه أو باستخدام عمالا وبيعه إياه لا يعيد عملا تجاريا وكذلك لا يعيد عملا تجاريا طبع المؤلف مؤلفه وبيعه إياه. 
  - د. سميحة مصطفى القليوبي, " السمسرة فى القانون الكويتى وفقا لقانون التجارة الجديد رقم 68 لسنة 1980 ", مطبعة جامعة القاهر, 1981.
  - Crim. 28 avr . 1988 , B.C. n. 85; 14 nov . 1913 , B . C . no 503. 
  - Crim . 10 aour 178, B . C. no 188; 6 juin 1885 , B. C. no 164. 
  - Crim 14 nov .1913 , B . C . no 503: 8 mars 1966, B . C . no 81, 30 oct.1968, B.C. no 282.
  - د. محمود نجيب حسنى, " قوة الحكم الجنائى فى إنهاء الدعوى الجنائية ", دار النهضة العربية 1977, ص 50,: د. إدوار غالى الذهبي, " حجية الحكم الجنائى أمام القضاء المدنى “, دار النهضة العربية, 1981, ص 232 
  - مع ذلك يجوز شهر إفلاس التاجر بعد اعتزاله للتجارة, انظر فى ذلك: د.حسنى المصرى, " الإفلاس ", الطبعة الأولى, 1988ص50.
  - Crim. 6 juin 1885 , B . C . no 164.
  - أنظر لاحقا رقم 180 
 - أنظر لاحقا 180
  -أنظر لاحقا 143 
  - Paris 18 janv.1977, J.C.P. IV, P.266. 
وتمتد آثار الإفلاس أيضا إلى الشركة التى تتولى إدارة شركة أخرى إذا كانت الشركة الأخيرة محل الإفلاس شركة صورية أى واجهة للشركة الأولى:  
Paris ler dec. 1976, D. 1977-IR. 120.
  - د0 مصطفى كامل طه, د0 مراد منير " القانون التجارى: الأوراق التجارية والإفلاس ", الدار الجامعية, غير مؤرخ, ص 290.
 - د0 طعمه الشمرى, قانون الشركات التجارية الكويتى, المرجع السابق ص 130 
  - Ai x- en –Provence , 30 Juill. 1976 , D. 1977. IR. 129; trib. de Commerce de Paris 13 Janu.1986, D. 1986 . J . 522. 
  -ومع ذلك فإن أحكاما للقضاء الفرنسى تعترف للشركة غير المقيدة بالسجل التجارى بالشخصية المعنوية إذا حكمت المحاكم بانطباق قواعد الإفلاس عليها وأصبح حائز لقوة الأمر المقضي به:  
Aix- en –Provence 3 sept. 1976 , D. 1977. IR. 131 ; Comm. 12 mars 1979, D. 1979. 
IR. 372 ; Trib. Gr.Inst .Digne 19 juin 1985, D. 1985. IR . 10.  

  -أنظر مؤلفنا فى "الحماية الجنائية للادخار العام فى شركات المساهمة", المراجع السابق ص 100
  - Crim. 17 Oct. 1958. 225; 24 Oct. 1957, B.C. no. 673; 8 Mars 1966, B.C. no.81;25Nov. 1969, B.C. no 314; 27 Mai 1970, B.C. no 170.
      - Crim. 23 janv. 1968.
  -Crim. 6 oct. 1980, Rev. Soc. 1981, not Bouloc. 
    - Crim. 5 dec.1949, J. C. P. 1950. II. 5829.
  - Crim. 6  oct.1980, op. cit.
  - Crim. 5 dec. 1949, J. C. P. 1950. II5829.
  - أنظر لاحقا رقم 45
   -Paris 15 mars 1976, Gaz . I . s omm. P. 53 .                                                    
     أنظر أيضا: د. عبد التفضيل محمد أحمد, " القانون التجارى " العقود التجارية والإفلاس ", المرجع السابق, ص 123. 
  -نقض مدنى 19 مارس سنة 1956, أحكام النقض عدد 1 – 435: نقض 31 يناير سنة 1983, أحكام النقض س 51. 
  - Cass. Com. 5 Janv. 1977. IR . 165.
  - Crim. 30 1968 , B . C. 282, B. C. 282: 19 mov . 1970 , B . C . 304 : 21 fev. 1973,B. C. 88; 12 mars 1974, B .C.102 . 
  - Jean LARGUIER, “Droit  Penal  des  affaires”, ed. Colin 1979, p. 371:Mireille Delmas- MARTY, “Droit penal des affaires’’, P.U.F. , 1973, p. 395.   
  - Paris 18oct. 1976, Ga. Pal. 1977. I. somm. P. 131.
  - أما بالنسبة للمدة السابقة على فترة الريبة, فقد قضى فى القضايا المدنية بأن الطعن على التصرفات الصادرة من التاجر سبيله هو الدعوى البوليسية وأن دعوى إبطال هذا التصرف لا يعتبر من الدعاوى الناشئة عن التفليسة: طعن مدنى 30 مايو 1983, أحكام النقض المدنى, ص1335. 
  - أنظر د. عزيز عبد الأمير العكيلى, المرجع السابق ص 185.
  - نقض مدنى 9 مارس سنة 1981, أحكام النقض س 48 ص 775. 
  - Honorat , Bernandi ,  Juriscl asseur Pen . 402 – 404 , no. 5. 
  - أنظر د. محمود محمود مصطفى, -” شرح قانون العقوبات القسم العام " دار النهضة العربية 1983, ص440 د. محمود نجيب حسنى, "شرح قانون العقوبات القسم العام ", دار النهضة العربية 1989, ص48. وقد اعتبر الأستاذان أن التوقف عن الدفع فى التفالس شرط للعقاب وليس ركنا من الأركان الخاصة بالجريمة. 
 -  Crim. 10 mars 1986, D. 1986. 182, note Derrida D. 1986. IR. 407, 
obs . Roujou de Boubee, Gaz. Pal. 1986. 2.536, note Marchi;12at. 1987, D.
1987, 37, not Derrida. 
  - د. عبد الرءوف مهدى, " شرح القواعد العامة للإجراءات الجنائية “, مطبعة جامعة القاهرة, 1990 ص 198 
  - نقض 5 يونيه سنة 1977, إحكام النقض س 28 ص 674. 
 -نقض مدنى 31 يناير سنة 1983 , أحكام القض س 51 رقم 81 ص 361 . 


  - Crim. 18 janv. 1936, D. H. 19336, p. 85. 
  - استئناف مختلط 1 ؟ محتلف 17 أبريل 1979, مجلة التشريع والقضاء المختلط المصرى 41 ص 4343 مايو سنة 1937, نفس المرجع 49 ص 229.   
(2 )مجلة الإسكندرية التجارية الجزئية 22 فبراير 1944, المحاماة س 22 ص 746 
(3 ) د. فريد مشرقي, المرجع السابق, ص 12.  

     . Cass Com 27 .J .C .P.1957 .II . 10075; Crim .30 avr.1965. B.C. 122 
-  Cass. Com 17 mars 1958. J. C. P.1959. II.1095. 
  Cass. Com. 9 act. 1972. J.C. P. I.v. 258-
   Crim. 12 jony. 1981. Soe. 1981. note B.Bouloe.-
 -نقض 25 ابريل سنة 1932, القواعد القانونية ج 2 ق 345 ص 529. 
 - استلزمت المادة 29 من القانون رقم 31 لسنة 1967 فى فرنسا مدة 18 سهرا لا يجوز قبلها أن يتمسك الدائنون بعدم نفاذ تصرف المدين فى مواجهتهم. 
  - د. محسن شفيق, القانون التجارى المصرى, 1951, ص 310 وص 316. نقض 25 أبريل, مجموعة القواعد القانونية ح2 ق 345 ص 529.  
  - د. على جمال الدين, "الإفلاس ", دار النهضة العربية, 1983ص 127. 
  -Crim. 30  oct . 1962,  B.C. no 259 ;CABRILAC, “ Quelque aspects de Iautonomie be droit penal; 1956,p. 309.  
  -Crim. 9 mai 1902, S 1905. I. 60 ; Crimv. 1965, B.C.no 4, Gaz Pal. 1965. l .360. 
  -CABRILLAC, op. cit ,.309
  - نقض جنائي مختلط 30 يناير سنة 1929, بلتان 41 ص195, 14 ديسمبر سنة 1942, بلتان 55 ص32. 
  - Crim. 25 avr. 1977, Gaz . pal. 1977. I. somm. P. 122. B.C. 1977. 72;  
Crim. 12 mars 1974, B. C. no 102, p. 263; Crim . 30 juin 1971, B.C. 1971,  
no 214  p. 524, crim . 19 nov 1970, B.C. no 304 , p . 739.
 - نقض مختلط 30 يناير سنة 1929؛ مجلة التشريع والقضاء المختلط المصرى رقم 41 ص 195. 
  - جنح مصر مختلط 6 يونيه سنة 1938, 16 يونيه سنة 1983 جازت المحاكم المختلطة 28-227 -215. 
  - نقض وطني, دائر ة جنائية 30 أكتوبر سنة 1930, القواعد القانونية ج2 رقم 71 ص 59.  
  - د. مأمون محمد سلامة "قانون الإجراءات الجنائية " دار الفكر العربي, 1980, ص 1229. 
  - استئناف مختلط 8 مارس سنة 1944, يلتان 56 ص73.
 -Cass. Civ. 19 mars 1860, D. 1860. I. 135; Cass. Crim. 24 juin 1864, D. 1864. I. 450; Cass. Com. 19 Janu. 1957, D. 1957. 213. 
  - أنظر فى تفصيل ذلك سابقا رقم 13 وما يليه. 
 - B.Bouloc, note sous Crim. 12 janv. 1981, Rev. Soc. 1981. 
  - أنظر لاحقا رقم 180 
  - Andrienne HONORAT, ‘’Banqueroutes et autres  infractions commises  dans  
1.	les liquidations des biens et reglements judiciaries” Jurisclasscur  penal, art . 402 a 404 , no 74 . 
  - نقض مختلط 31 مايو سنة 1917, مجلة التشريع والقضاء المختلط المصرى رقم 29 ص 470.  
  - نقض مختلط 25 مارس سنة 1936, مجلة التشريع والقضاء المختلط المصرى رقم 48 ص202. 
  - Crim II Juill1902, D.1906. I 1535.
  - د. أحمد فتحي سرور, الوسيط فى قانون العقوبات القسم الخاص " دار النهضة العربية " 1985, ص 449. 
  - أنظر مؤلفنا فى " الحماية الجنائية للادخار العام فى شركة المساهمة, المرجع السابق رقم 36. 
  - نقض مختلط 31 ديسمبر سنة 1930, مجلة التشريع والقضاء المختلط المصرى, رقم 43 ص 126. 
  - استئناف مختلط22 فبراير سنة 1932, مجلة التشريع والقضاء المختلط المصرى رقم 44ص193. 
  - د. حسنى الجندي, "القانون الجنائي للمعاملات التجارية ", الكتاب الأول, دار النهضة العربية, 1989, ص337.
  - نقض مختلط 24 يناير سنة 1938, مجلة التشريع والقضاء المختلط المصرى, رقم 50 ص 105. 
  - استئناف مختلط 7 مايو سنة 1930, مجلة التشريع والقضاء المختلط, رقم 42 ص 475. 
  - Crim. 10 Oct. 1973, B. C. no. 349 
  - Crim. 10 Oct. 1973, op. cit .
  - Federal Criminal code, part. I, ch 9, title 18 &152.
  -Crim. 6 Oct. 1953, D. 53. 217, comp. crim. 14 nov. 1863, D74. I. 92
  - Jean ROBIN, “Banqueroute”, Encyclopedie Dalloz, droit penal, no 69.
  - د. جلال ثروت, "نظم القسم الخاص ", الدار الجامعية للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع, 1984, ص76. 
  - استئناف مختلط 17ديسمبر سنة 1930, مجلة التشريع والقضاء المختلط المصرى, رقم 43 ص89 
  - استئناف مختلط 17 فبراير سنة 1930, مجلة التشريع والقضاء المختلط المصرى, رقم 42ص284 
 - 147 F.2d 233 
  -استئناف مختلط 25 فبراير سنة 1931, مجلة التشريع والقضاء المختلط المصرى رقم 43 ص48, نقض مختلط 25 مار س سنة 1936, مجلة التشريع و القضاء المختلط المصرى رقم 48 ص 202.  
  - حكم محكمة الاستئناف الفيدرالية الأمريكية الصادر فى 14فبراير سنة 1945:  174 F.2d 233
      وانظر أيضا II6F. 2d 881
  - U.S. v.  wodiska 147 F.2d 38 (1945).
  - حكم محكمة الاستئناف الأمريكية سابق الذكر.
  - U.S.v. Stone 282 F. 2d 547 (1960).
  - نقض فرنسي 6 يوليو سنة 1872 مشار إليه فى د. فريد مشرقي, المرجع السابق ص 38.
  - حكم محكمة الاستئناف الفيدرالية الأمريكية فى 13 ديسمبر سنة 1967 : 388 F. 2d 373 
  - د. حسنى صادق المرصفاوى ," قانون العقوبات الخاص", منشأة المعارف , 1978 ,ص108 . 
  - استئناف مختلط 25 مارس 1936, مجلة التشريع والقضاء المختلط المصرى رقم 48 ص 202. 
  -  Lyon Ier  fev. 1984, J.C.P. 1985. IV. 214.s
  - Req. 4 avr. 1898, D.P. 98. I. 200; Alger 21 fev. 1956, Rev. trim. Dr com. 1956, p. 320.  
  - Crim. 6 mars 1937, Marie Jeanne Marthe FOURNIER, “Faillite”. Encyclopedie Dalloz, droit commercial, no 234. 
  - حكم صدر فى 25 يوليو سنة 1962 306 F. 2d 665(1962)  وأنظر أيضا: Dunbor v. U.S. 15 S. ct. 325, 156 , U.S. 185,39 L. Ed. 390; U.S.V. Greenbaum 252 F. 259                              .                                                                                                                          .                                   .                                

  - BISNO v.  U. S., 299 F.2d 711 (Nov. 21, 1961). 
  - أنظر فى الجريمة المتتابعة: د. عبد الرءوف مهدى, المرجع السابق, ص 203 
 - U.S. V. Harris 388 F.2d 373; Edwards V.U.S. 265  F. 2d  302 (1959) ; BISNO v. U.S. 299 F.2d 711 (1961).
  - أنظر د. فريد مشرقي, المرجع السابق, ص118. 
  - U.S.v. Moss. 562 F.2d 155 (1977) 
  -أنظر: د. محمود محمود مصطفى, " شرح قانون الإجراءات الجنائية. دار النهضة العربية, 1988, ص395. 
 - Morales Rivera v. Sea Land of Puerto Rico Inc. 418 F. 2d 725 (1969). 
  - نقض مختلط 24 يناير سنة 1938, مجلة التشريع والقضاء المختلط المصرى, رقم 50ص105.
  - حكم المحكمة الفيدرالية الأمريكي فى 19 ديسمبر سنة 1940:  
U.S. v. Schireson , 116 F. 2d 881; Conetto v. U. S. 1918, 251 F. 42; U.S. v. 
Shopiro 1939, 101 F.2d 375.
  - Crim. 30  avr  1965, B.C no 122. 
  - B. Bouloc, note sous crim. 4oct. 1974, p.298. 

 -  Crim. 18 janr. 1968, B.C. no 17; J.C.P. 68. IV.ed. G., 29.
  - U.S.  v. Bartlett, 633 F. 2d ll84. 
  - Crim. 23 juin 1893, D.P. 1895. I. 519. 
  - Roger Houin , “ Faillite et  reglements jndiciaire,”, Rev. trim. dr. com 1964, p. 399. 
  - Crim 23 juin 1893, D.P. 1895. I. 519.
  - Roger. Houin, “Faillit. Et reglements jndiciaire, “ Rev. trim. dr. com. 1964, p. 399. 
  -  Mireille  DELMAS-MARTY, “Droit penal des affaires”, P.U.F. 1973. p.400  
  - Dominique LENCOU, “ La Faillite  Personnelle  et Ia  banqueronte” . these, Bordeaux. 1978. P. 53. 
  - د. فريد مشرقي, جرائم الإفلاس, المرجع السابق, ص 46. 
  - د. فريد مشرقي, المرجع السابق, ص 20. 
  -د. فريد مشرقي, المرجع السابق, ص20.
  د. محمود محمود مصطفى. شرح قانون العقوبات _ القسم الخاص, دار النهضة العربية, 1984, ص 604, د محمود نجيب حسنى, شرح قانون العقوبات القسم الخاص, دار النهضة العربية, 1988 ص 1210 
     نقض 13 مايو سنة 1940, مجموعة القواعد القانونية ح5 رقم 108 ص 197, 26 أكتوبر سنة 1942, ح5 رقم 448 ص 696 ,16 نوفمبر 1970 ,أحكام النقض س 21 رقم 264 ص 1019 , د عبد العظيم وزير , جرائم الأموال, دار النهضة العربية , 1983 , ص 561 .
  - د. حسنى المصرى, المرجع السابق ص 329. 
  - استئناف مختلط 6 ديسمبر سنة 1922, مشار إليه فى د. فريد مشرقي, المرجع السابق ص 25.
  -د.فريد مشرقي, المرجع السابق, ص 27. 
  - د. فريد مشرقي, نفس الموضع. 
  -أنظر هذا المعنى فى خيانة الأمانة: د. رمسيس بهانم "القسم الخاص فى قانون العقوبات", منشأة المعارف, 1982, ص540.
  - أنظر سابق رقم 43. 
  -يفهم فى بعض الأحكام أن الوقوف عن الدفع فى التفالس بالتدليس شرط للعقاب:نقض مختلط 23 يونيه سنة 1937, مجلة التشريع والقضاء المختلط المصري, رقم 49 ص 274, نقض مختلط 19 يونيه سنة 1935, مجلة التشريع والقضاء المختلط رقم 47 ص386.أنظر أيضا:
Crim. 25 mai 1971, B.C. no  173; Crim.  14 nov. 1872 , B.C. no 269; 3 anril 1965, B.C. no 122. 
  -راجع لاحقا رقم 215 
  -  Crim. 28 oct . 1962, B.C. no 283 


  - أنظر فى مفهوم القصد الجنائي الخاص: د. حسين إبراهيم صالح عبيد, القصد الجنائي الخاص, دار النهضة العربية, 1981
  - Crim. 10 nov. 1974, J.C.P. 65. II. 14146; Crim. 14 nov. 1875,B.C. no 269.
  - Crim. 23 juin 1893, D. 95. I . 519.
  - نقض مختلط 24يناير سنة 1938, مجلة التشريع والقضاء المختلط رقم 50 ص105. 
  - أنظر سابقا رقم 84.
  -مثال ذلك حكم                                                                                                       Crim.23 juin 1971, B.C. no. 203                                                                          
                     P. DUPONT- DELESTRAINT. ‘ Droit penal des affaires”. Ed. Dalloz,1974.p.378                                                                                               
  -أنظر سابق رقم 87

----------

